# Recipes Central - Repository of Favorites



## Stryder50

As the title suggests, a place for stashing those recipes you come across and want to share~save without starting a dedicated and exclusive thread.

Lead off with a selection of recipes for beef stroganoff;

*    Beef Stroganoff Recipes  *

Beef stroganoff is the ultimate comfort food. With switched-up ingredients and creative twists, these popular variations elevate the classic dish from familiar to fabulous.
...





						Beef Stroganoff Recipes
					

Beef stroganoff is the ultimate comfort food. With switched-up ingredients and creative twists, these popular variations elevate the classic dish from familiar to fabulous.




					www.foodnetwork.com


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

I just post em when I come across em...after testing them of course.
Making homemade dirty rice and crawfish etouffee tonight.
   Well actually we started on the dirty rice yesterday and we're doing the etoufee today.
Making a 3 cup flour and 2 cup grapeseed oil roux with the trinity takes forever even using Isaac Toups method.
      I'd suggest just looking at whats already been done because I sure as hell wont be reposting all the recipes I've already posted..


----------



## Stryder50

Not expecting you or others to re-post, unless you want to.

Being new here and looking over the list, I see where there's a lot to go through and I've an old habit on conserving server space/storage, so that's part of what's here.  Admittedly, search function might help at times, if one has a specific in mind.  Since there's already lots of threads I'm thinking another won't hurt and this is also partly for my convenience in retrieving.


----------



## Stryder50

*Recipe: Easy 5-Minute Garlic Butter Shrimp*
*This recipe is quick enough to pull off on a busy weeknight, but feels special enough for a Saturday night in, too.*
...








						Recipe: Easy 5-Minute Garlic Butter Shrimp
					

This recipe is quick enough to pull off on a busy weeknight, but feels special enough for a Saturday night in, too.




					getpocket.com


----------



## Stryder50

*Stop Throwing Out Your Used Tea Bags*
*They’re surprising useful. Here are 12 things they can do post-brew.*
...








						Stop Throwing Out Your Used Tea Bags
					

They’re surprising useful. Here are 12 things they can do post-brew.




					getpocket.com


----------



## Stryder50

What we had last nght, with a couple of meals left over for the two of us.
*Hearty Beef Braciole*
...
Inspired by my nonna’s stuffed beef rolls slow-cooked in rich tomato sauce, I set out to explore this epitome of Italian country cooking. 
...














						Hearty Beef Braciole | Cook's Illustrated
					

Inspired by my nonna’s stuffed beef rolls slow-cooked in rich tomato sauce, I set out to explore this epitome of Italian country cooking.




					www.cooksillustrated.com
				




You may need a subscription to their magazine for some recipes, but Cooks Illustrated is one of the best buys in cooking magazines, IMO.  Lots of helpful hints and tips along with well tested recipes (they are affiliated with America's Test Kitchen TV show).


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

Stryder50 said:


> Not expecting you or others to re-post, unless you want to.
> 
> Being new here and looking over the list, I see where there's a lot to go through and I've an old habit on conserving server space/storage, so that's part of what's here.  Admittedly, search function might help at times, if one has a specific in mind.  Since there's already lots of threads I'm thinking another won't hurt and this is also partly for my convenience in retrieving.



  If you want to make a depository of recipes combine the ones everyone have already posted.


----------



## Disir

Stryder50 said:


> As the title suggests, a place for stashing those recipes you come across and want to share~save without starting a dedicated and exclusive thread.
> 
> Lead off with a selection of recipes for beef stroganoff;
> 
> *    Beef Stroganoff Recipes  *
> 
> Beef stroganoff is the ultimate comfort food. With switched-up ingredients and creative twists, these popular variations elevate the classic dish from familiar to fabulous.
> ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Beef Stroganoff Recipes
> 
> 
> Beef stroganoff is the ultimate comfort food. With switched-up ingredients and creative twists, these popular variations elevate the classic dish from familiar to fabulous.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.foodnetwork.com







__





						Best Beef Stroganoff Recipe - Food.com
					

My mom made this beef stroganoff weekly when I was younger. I don't have the same metabolism I did then, but it's still the best $%#&* beef stroganoff




					www.food.com
				




As a rule, I don't do canned soup recipes and I didn't grow up eating beef stroganoff. When my kid was younger, I made that and he loved it.  It' s cheap, too.


----------



## Stryder50

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Edit for brevity
> 
> If you want to make a depository of recipes combine the ones everyone have already posted.


I'll leave that to others to do with theirs if they wish.

What part of this opening sentence of the OP did you fail to grasp?
" As the title suggests, a place for stashing those recipes you come across and want to share~save without starting a dedicated and exclusive thread. "

Or are you just picking nits and have your knickers in a knot?


----------



## Disir

I have the solution.  We need HereWeGoAgain and his wife to make cooking videos. For real.  Because he makes amazing things.

I think buttercup makes cooking videos, too.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

Disir said:


> I have the solution.  We need HereWeGoAgain and his wife to make cooking videos. For real.  Because he makes amazing things.
> 
> I think buttercup makes cooking videos, too.



  Thanks,the Wife will appreciate it.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

Disir said:


> I have the solution.  We need HereWeGoAgain and his wife to make cooking videos. For real.  Because he makes amazing things.
> 
> I think buttercup makes cooking videos, too.



   You just dont see the cheap ass shit we make when we're lazy.
Sure I love making complicated stuff,but I'm known to eat a whole pot of Kraft Macaroni and cheese or some frozen corn dogs.


----------



## Disir

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Disir said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have the solution.  We need HereWeGoAgain and his wife to make cooking videos. For real.  Because he makes amazing things.
> 
> I think buttercup makes cooking videos, too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You just dont see the cheap ass shit we make when we're lazy.
> Sure I love making complicated stuff,but I'm known to eat a whole pot of Kraft Macaroni and cheese or some frozen corn dogs.
Click to expand...


But, that's ok.  Some of the stuff you make is complicated.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

Disir said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Disir said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have the solution.  We need HereWeGoAgain and his wife to make cooking videos. For real.  Because he makes amazing things.
> 
> I think buttercup makes cooking videos, too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You just dont see the cheap ass shit we make when we're lazy.
> Sure I love making complicated stuff,but I'm known to eat a whole pot of Kraft Macaroni and cheese or some frozen corn dogs.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> But, that's ok.  Some of the stuff you make is complicated.
Click to expand...


   Making difficult things makes cooking worthwhile for me and far more interesting.
The way I figure it is ya gotta eat so why not expand your horizons and go for broke?
     You wont see our multiple fuck ups that we spent hours on.....I just see them as learning experiences.
     The Wife always tries to console me but I'm my biggest critic.
If it sucks it sucks and I'm not going to sugar coat things.


----------



## Disir

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Disir said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Disir said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have the solution.  We need HereWeGoAgain and his wife to make cooking videos. For real.  Because he makes amazing things.
> 
> I think buttercup makes cooking videos, too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You just dont see the cheap ass shit we make when we're lazy.
> Sure I love making complicated stuff,but I'm known to eat a whole pot of Kraft Macaroni and cheese or some frozen corn dogs.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> But, that's ok.  Some of the stuff you make is complicated.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Making difficult things makes cooking worthwhile for me and far more interesting.
> The way I figure it is ya gotta eat so why not expand your horizons and go for broke?
> You wont see our multiple fuck ups that we spent hours on.....I just see them as learning experiences.
> The Wife always tries to console me but I'm my biggest critic.
> If it sucks it sucks and I'm not going to sugar coat things.
Click to expand...


It happens. 

I like to cook.  There are times when I swear that I'm done and it's Taco Bell forever.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

Disir said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Disir said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Disir said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have the solution.  We need HereWeGoAgain and his wife to make cooking videos. For real.  Because he makes amazing things.
> 
> I think buttercup makes cooking videos, too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You just dont see the cheap ass shit we make when we're lazy.
> Sure I love making complicated stuff,but I'm known to eat a whole pot of Kraft Macaroni and cheese or some frozen corn dogs.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> But, that's ok.  Some of the stuff you make is complicated.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Making difficult things makes cooking worthwhile for me and far more interesting.
> The way I figure it is ya gotta eat so why not expand your horizons and go for broke?
> You wont see our multiple fuck ups that we spent hours on.....I just see them as learning experiences.
> The Wife always tries to console me but I'm my biggest critic.
> If it sucks it sucks and I'm not going to sugar coat things.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It happens.
> 
> I like to cook.  There are times when I swear that I'm done and it's Taco Bell forever.
Click to expand...


   Went to bed hungry many times.....
Your appetite seems to disappear when you screw the pooch.
     Some of my worst failures we're during 20 hour brisket cooks in my youth.
You think you've done everything right only to find out your flat is dry and the point is just right.
  It's especially bad when you spent $250 bucks on Wagyu brisket!!


----------



## Disir

Yep. Can't afford a $250 piece of meat.  My son is keen on that Wagyu. I just can't afford a mistake like that.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

Disir said:


> Yep. Can't afford a $250 piece of meat.  My son is keen on that Wagyu. I just can't afford a mistake like that.



  We dont do the Wagyu very often anymore other than in a steak once or twice a year.
Ya only need one 12 or 16 oz steak for two people since they're so rich. It's like eating cheesecake...ya can only stand so much before ya wanna puke.
     I do however recommend trying one. The buttery flavor and texture is amazing!!!
 When you handle the steak before cooking the fat starts melting just from the heat of your fingers.
   Cut that sucker into 3/8 thick strips and toss into a hot pan of the fat you trimmed off of it and it's amazing!!! Only takes around one minute a side.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

Stryder50 said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> Edit for brevity
> 
> If you want to make a depository of recipes combine the ones everyone have already posted.
> 
> 
> 
> I'll leave that to others to do with theirs if they wish.
> 
> What part of this opening sentence of the OP did you fail to grasp?
> " As the title suggests, a place for stashing those recipes you come across and want to share~save without starting a dedicated and exclusive thread. "
> 
> Or are you just picking nits and have your knickers in a knot?
Click to expand...


   Nah....it's just that there are so many recipes posted here they tend to get lost in the shuffle.
    Maybe the mods can start an official recipe section.


----------



## Stryder50

Looks as if most of these are found in the UK, but only a few sound like they could be found in the USA.  However I'd gauge there are similar here on our side of the pond.
*‘This sauce will change your life!’ 30 brilliant condiments to transform your tired lockdown dishes*

When you’re barely allowed out of your home, let alone your neighbourhood, you have to mix things up whenever you can. From Chinese XO to Romanian mujdei and Filipino banana ketchup, these spicy sauces will bring the whole world into your kitchen

Tony Naylor
Mon 1 Mar 2021 05.00 EST
Last modified on Mon 1 Mar 2021 05.47 EST

Britain is splashing out on condiments like never before. To alleviate the grind of lockdown cooking, we are raiding the global larder way beyond ketchup and brown sauce, to unlock a world of hot, concentrated, punchy flavours with the ability to transform a meal in seconds.
...








						‘This sauce will change your life!’ 30 brilliant condiments to transform your tired lockdown dishes
					

When you’re barely allowed out of your home, let alone your neighbourhood, you have to mix things up whenever you can. From Chinese XO to Romanian mujdei and Filipino banana ketchup, these spicy sauces will bring the whole world into your kitchen




					www.theguardian.com


----------



## Stryder50

*Classic Recipe: Marcella Hazan’s Famous Tomato Sauce*
*It’s extraordinarily simple and minimalist—but it’s very satisfying.*
...
When it comes to essentials, like tomato sauce, originality is overrated. Marcella Hazan’s classic tomato sauce is famous and adored, and justly so. Scads of bloggers and food writers have written about it, so I’m just following along. This is one of the best sauces I know, and it only needs _four_ (yes, four) ingredients.                                     
...








						Classic Recipe: Marcella Hazan’s Famous Tomato Sauce
					

It’s extraordinarily simple and minimalist—but it’s very satisfying.




					getpocket.com
				



~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
*Recipe: Jacques Pépin’s Garlic Chicken Breasts*
*No breading step, no deep-frying, and no mess required—the ideal chicken nugget.*
...
I’ve got a thing for nuggets of crispy chicken. Not necessarily chicken nuggets — although good ones can fall in this category — but chicken that’s been cut into chunks, is cooked until crispy, and takes well to eating in one or two bites. What can I say? I’m just looking for joy in the form of a salty, meaty, crunchy revelation.                                     
...








						Recipe: Jacques Pépin’s Garlic Chicken Breasts
					

No breading step, no deep-frying, and no mess required—the ideal chicken nugget.




					getpocket.com
				




With my wife having food sensitivity to wheat, we'd substitute with either rice flour or tapioca starch.


----------



## Stryder50

My cats prefer it straight from the can, and more often want this than the canned kitty chows.  We humans usually want to dress it up a bit;
*10 Ways to Turn a Can of Tuna into a Meal*









						10 Ways to Turn a Can of Tuna into a Meal
					

Tuna salad on wheat is just the beginning.




					www.thekitchn.com
				



....
We do quite a bit of preserving.  Some is in the dehydrator, some the freezer, but we do quite a bit of hot bath canning ~ jams, relishes, pickles, etc. This is one of our favorites;
*How To Make Giardiniera, the Italian Condiment You’ll Want to Put on Everything*
...
To Italians, giardiniera is a way of saying pickled vegetables. The condiment is also known as _verdure sottaceto_, which translates to “vegetables under vinegar.” The vegetables are usually eaten as an antipasto, often accompanied by cheeses or cured meats, or eaten with salads.

Like many Italian dishes, there’s a traditional and an Italian-American version of giardiniera. The latter is referred to as “Chicago-style.” Italian-style giardiniera includes cauliflower, bell peppers, carrots, celery, and sometimes gherkins, and the vegetables are marinated in olive oil, red or white wine vinegar, herbs, and spices. Chicago-style giardiniera is similar, but hot peppers are typically added to the mix and the marinade contains little or no vinegar. Instead, it’s a simple mix of oil, herbs, and spices. This recipe fits squarely in the middle of these two iterations: It’s got lots of vinegary tang, plus the added heat of pepperoncinis.
...








						How To Make Giardiniera, the Italian Condiment You’ll Want to Put on Everything
					

It instantly upgrades cheese boards, salads, and more.




					www.thekitchn.com


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

Stryder50 said:


> Looks as if most of these are found in the UK, but only a few sound like they could be found in the USA.  However I'd gauge there are similar here on our side of the pond.
> *‘This sauce will change your life!’ 30 brilliant condiments to transform your tired lockdown dishes*
> 
> When you’re barely allowed out of your home, let alone your neighbourhood, you have to mix things up whenever you can. From Chinese XO to Romanian mujdei and Filipino banana ketchup, these spicy sauces will bring the whole world into your kitchen
> 
> Tony Naylor
> Mon 1 Mar 2021 05.00 EST
> Last modified on Mon 1 Mar 2021 05.47 EST
> 
> Britain is splashing out on condiments like never before. To alleviate the grind of lockdown cooking, we are raiding the global larder way beyond ketchup and brown sauce, to unlock a world of hot, concentrated, punchy flavours with the ability to transform a meal in seconds.
> ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ‘This sauce will change your life!’ 30 brilliant condiments to transform your tired lockdown dishes
> 
> 
> When you’re barely allowed out of your home, let alone your neighbourhood, you have to mix things up whenever you can. From Chinese XO to Romanian mujdei and Filipino banana ketchup, these spicy sauces will bring the whole world into your kitchen
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.theguardian.com



  You can get all of those sauces in the US.


----------



## Disir

I live about an hour away from a massive Asian grocery store. I can find the ones from Africa on line.  The one I couldn't find was the Romanian one but I bet it would actually be better if I made it from scratch. 

Mujdei De Usturoi---Romanian Garlic Sauce Recipe  - Food.com


----------



## Disir

I ordered a Peach Bourbon BBQ sauce and Ms. Henrietta's FROG jam from here:








						Savannah Sauce Company
					

Sauces, Ketchups, Relishes, Jams, and Salsas. Most products are all natural and free of preservatives. Made locally in Georgia and dedicated to...




					savannahsaucecompany.bigcartel.com
				




They have two other sauces that I want to try out.


----------



## Stryder50

This sounds good, may have to do it tonight or next;
*Recipe: Philly Cheesesteak Pasta Skillet*
*Toss a few ingredients into the skillet and that iconic cheesesteak flavor is well within reach.*
...








						Recipe: Philly Cheesesteak Pasta Skillet
					

Toss a few ingredients into the skillet and that iconic cheesesteak flavor is well within reach.




					getpocket.com


----------



## Stryder50

My wife can't do wheat, but we discovered this several months ago. Can do as a pizza crust for her, leave in skillet after it's baked, top with sauce, cheese, meats/or other toppings ...
SOCCA
Socca is a traditional flatbread from Nice, France. It's a common street food, cooked on a grill and served in a paper cone, usually chopped and sprinkled with salt, pepper or other delicious toppings. Bonus: It's gluten free.
...








						Socca
					

Socca is a traditional flatbread from Nice, France. It's a common street food, cooked on a grill and served in a paper cone, usually chopped and sprinkled with salt, pepper or other delicious toppings. Bonus: It's gluten free. — Taste of Home Test Kitchen, Milwaukee, Wisconsin




					www.tasteofhome.com
				




BTW, this page of images/links shows a lot of the uses/variations for socca;




__





						socca recipe at DuckDuckGo
					

DuckDuckGo. Privacy, Simplified.




					duckduckgo.com


----------



## Mindful




----------



## Stryder50

We do use the term prawns here in the USA, just they have to be about 20 per pound or larger to get that classification.  Otherwise, they are shrimp.


----------



## Disir

I just want to know why beer and lemonade are mixed together.  This is not ok. Ever. 

That's almost as bad as "centre".


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

Stryder50 said:


> We do use the term prawns here in the USA, just they have to be about 20 per pound or larger to get that classification.  Otherwise, they are shrimp.



   Where did you hear that?
We have jumbo shrimp here in Texas caught fresh from the gulf at a 9-12 count and they've never been called prawns.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

Stryder50 said:


> We do use the term prawns here in the USA, just they have to be about 20 per pound or larger to get that classification.  Otherwise, they are shrimp.



  Here's a bit of info on the difference.....
And no prawns arent shrimp no matter the size.








						What's the Difference Between Shrimp and Prawns?
					

Are prawns just really big shrimp? Let's put this coastal culinary quandary to rest. Here's the real difference between prawns and shrimp.




					www.southernliving.com


----------



## Stryder50

Perhaps not the final word on the matter, but a starting point ...
....

*Prawn* is a common name for small aquatic crustaceans with an exoskeleton and ten legs (which is a member of the order decapoda), some of which can be eaten.[1]

The term _prawn_[2] is used particularly in the United Kingdom, Ireland, and Commonwealth nations, for large swimming crustaceans or shrimp, especially those with commercial significance in the fishing industry. Shrimp that are present in this category often belong to the suborder Dendrobranchiata. In North America, the term is used less frequently, typically for freshwater shrimp. The terms _shrimp_ and _prawn_ themselves lack scientific standing. Over the years, the way _shrimp_ and _prawn_ are used has changed, and these days the terms are almost interchangeable.

....

The terms _shrimp_ and _prawn_ are common names, not scientific names. They are vernacular or colloquial terms which lack the formal definition of scientific terms. They are not taxa, but are terms of convenience with little circumscriptional significance. There is no reason to avoid using the terms shrimp or prawn when convenient, but it is important not to confuse them with the names or relationships of actual taxa.[2]

According to the crustacean taxonomist Tin-Yam Chan, "The terms _shrimp_ and _prawn_ have no definite reference to any known taxonomic groups. Although the term _shrimp_ is sometimes applied to smaller species, while _prawn_ is more often used for larger forms, there is no clear distinction between both terms and their usage is often confused or even reverse in different countries or regions."[3] Writing in 1980, L. B. Holthuis noted that the terms _prawn_ and _shrimp_ were used inconsistently "even within a single region", generalising that larger species fished commercially were generally called _shrimp_ in the United States, and _prawns_ in other English-speaking countries, although not without exceptions.[4]

A lot of confusion surrounds the scope of the term _shrimp_. Part of the confusion originates with the association of smallness. That creates problems with shrimp-like species that are not small. The expression "jumbo shrimp" can be viewed as an oxymoron, a problem that doesn't exist with the commercial designation "jumbo prawns".[5] 
...
Taxonomic studies in Europe on shrimp and prawns were shaped by the common shrimp and the common prawn, both found in huge numbers along the European coastlines. The common shrimp, _Crangon crangon_, was categorised in 1758 by Carl Linnaeus, and the common prawn, _Palaemon serratus_, was categorised in 1777 by Thomas Pennant. The common shrimp is a small burrowing species aligned with the notion of a shrimp as being something small, whereas the common prawn is much larger. The terms _true shrimp_ or _true prawn_ are sometimes used to mean what a particular person thinks is a shrimp or prawn.[2] This varies with the person using the terms. But such terms are not normally used in the scientific literature, because the terms _shrimp_ and _prawn_ themselves lack scientific standing. Over the years the way _shrimp_ and _prawn_ are used has changed, and nowadays the terms are almost interchangeable. Although from time to time some biologists declare that certain common names should be confined to specific taxa, the popular use of these names seems to continue unchanged.[2][12] 
...








						Prawn - Wikipedia
					






					en.wikipedia.org


----------



## Stryder50

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Stryder50 said:
> 
> 
> 
> We do use the term prawns here in the USA, just they have to be about 20 per pound or larger to get that classification.  Otherwise, they are shrimp.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's a bit of info on the difference.....
> And no prawns arent shrimp no matter the size.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What's the Difference Between Shrimp and Prawns?
> 
> 
> Are prawns just really big shrimp? Let's put this coastal culinary quandary to rest. Here's the real difference between prawns and shrimp.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.southernliving.com
Click to expand...

Might need to let the fishmongers (and restaurant menu writers) know that since I've seen them used the way I mentioned earlier.


----------



## Stryder50

Disir said:


> I just want to know why beer and lemonade are mixed together.  This is not ok. Ever.
> 
> That's almost as bad as "centre".


But a slice/wedge of lemon, or lime, can give an appealing twist of flavor to some beers.


----------



## Disir

Stryder50 said:


> Disir said:
> 
> 
> 
> I just want to know why beer and lemonade are mixed together.  This is not ok. Ever.
> 
> That's almost as bad as "centre".
> 
> 
> 
> But a slice/wedge of lemon, or lime, can give an appealing twist of flavor to some beers.
Click to expand...


Sure. Lime in a Corona and all that.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

Stryder50 said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stryder50 said:
> 
> 
> 
> We do use the term prawns here in the USA, just they have to be about 20 per pound or larger to get that classification.  Otherwise, they are shrimp.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's a bit of info on the difference.....
> And no prawns arent shrimp no matter the size.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What's the Difference Between Shrimp and Prawns?
> 
> 
> Are prawns just really big shrimp? Let's put this coastal culinary quandary to rest. Here's the real difference between prawns and shrimp.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.southernliving.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Might need to let the fishmongers (and restaurant menu writers) know that since I've seen them used the way I mentioned earlier.
Click to expand...


  LOL....
Then they're idiots.
They're two different species.
  Size has nothing to do with it.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

Stryder50 said:


> Disir said:
> 
> 
> 
> I just want to know why beer and lemonade are mixed together.  This is not ok. Ever.
> 
> That's almost as bad as "centre".
> 
> 
> 
> But a slice/wedge of lemon, or lime, can give an appealing twist of flavor to some beers.
Click to expand...





Stryder50 said:


> Perhaps not the final word on the matter, but a starting point ...
> ....
> 
> *Prawn* is a common name for small aquatic crustaceans with an exoskeleton and ten legs (which is a member of the order decapoda), some of which can be eaten.[1]
> 
> The term _prawn_[2] is used particularly in the United Kingdom, Ireland, and Commonwealth nations, for large swimming crustaceans or shrimp, especially those with commercial significance in the fishing industry. Shrimp that are present in this category often belong to the suborder Dendrobranchiata. In North America, the term is used less frequently, typically for freshwater shrimp. The terms _shrimp_ and _prawn_ themselves lack scientific standing. Over the years, the way _shrimp_ and _prawn_ are used has changed, and these days the terms are almost interchangeable.
> 
> ....
> 
> The terms _shrimp_ and _prawn_ are common names, not scientific names. They are vernacular or colloquial terms which lack the formal definition of scientific terms. They are not taxa, but are terms of convenience with little circumscriptional significance. There is no reason to avoid using the terms shrimp or prawn when convenient, but it is important not to confuse them with the names or relationships of actual taxa.[2]
> 
> According to the crustacean taxonomist Tin-Yam Chan, "The terms _shrimp_ and _prawn_ have no definite reference to any known taxonomic groups. Although the term _shrimp_ is sometimes applied to smaller species, while _prawn_ is more often used for larger forms, there is no clear distinction between both terms and their usage is often confused or even reverse in different countries or regions."[3] Writing in 1980, L. B. Holthuis noted that the terms _prawn_ and _shrimp_ were used inconsistently "even within a single region", generalising that larger species fished commercially were generally called _shrimp_ in the United States, and _prawns_ in other English-speaking countries, although not without exceptions.[4]
> 
> A lot of confusion surrounds the scope of the term _shrimp_. Part of the confusion originates with the association of smallness. That creates problems with shrimp-like species that are not small. The expression "jumbo shrimp" can be viewed as an oxymoron, a problem that doesn't exist with the commercial designation "jumbo prawns".[5]
> ...
> Taxonomic studies in Europe on shrimp and prawns were shaped by the common shrimp and the common prawn, both found in huge numbers along the European coastlines. The common shrimp, _Crangon crangon_, was categorised in 1758 by Carl Linnaeus, and the common prawn, _Palaemon serratus_, was categorised in 1777 by Thomas Pennant. The common shrimp is a small burrowing species aligned with the notion of a shrimp as being something small, whereas the common prawn is much larger. The terms _true shrimp_ or _true prawn_ are sometimes used to mean what a particular person thinks is a shrimp or prawn.[2] This varies with the person using the terms. But such terms are not normally used in the scientific literature, because the terms _shrimp_ and _prawn_ themselves lack scientific standing. Over the years the way _shrimp_ and _prawn_ are used has changed, and nowadays the terms are almost interchangeable. Although from time to time some biologists declare that certain common names should be confined to specific taxa, the popular use of these names seems to continue unchanged.[2][12]
> ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Prawn - Wikipedia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> en.wikipedia.org



  All that did was prove me right...thanks.


----------



## Stryder50

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Stryder50 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Disir said:
> 
> 
> 
> I just want to know why beer and lemonade are mixed together.  This is not ok. Ever.
> 
> That's almost as bad as "centre".
> 
> 
> 
> But a slice/wedge of lemon, or lime, can give an appealing twist of flavor to some beers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stryder50 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Perhaps not the final word on the matter, but a starting point ...
> ....
> 
> *Prawn* is a common name for small aquatic crustaceans with an exoskeleton and ten legs (which is a member of the order decapoda), some of which can be eaten.[1]
> 
> The term _prawn_[2] is used particularly in the United Kingdom, Ireland, and Commonwealth nations, for large swimming crustaceans or shrimp, especially those with commercial significance in the fishing industry. Shrimp that are present in this category often belong to the suborder Dendrobranchiata. In North America, the term is used less frequently, typically for freshwater shrimp. The terms _shrimp_ and _prawn_ themselves lack scientific standing. Over the years, the way _shrimp_ and _prawn_ are used has changed, and these days the terms are almost interchangeable.
> 
> ....
> 
> The terms _shrimp_ and _prawn_ are common names, not scientific names. They are vernacular or colloquial terms which lack the formal definition of scientific terms. They are not taxa, but are terms of convenience with little circumscriptional significance. There is no reason to avoid using the terms shrimp or prawn when convenient, but it is important not to confuse them with the names or relationships of actual taxa.[2]
> 
> According to the crustacean taxonomist Tin-Yam Chan, "The terms _shrimp_ and _prawn_ have no definite reference to any known taxonomic groups. Although the term _shrimp_ is sometimes applied to smaller species, while _prawn_ is more often used for larger forms, there is no clear distinction between both terms and their usage is often confused or even reverse in different countries or regions."[3] Writing in 1980, L. B. Holthuis noted that the terms _prawn_ and _shrimp_ were used inconsistently "even within a single region", generalising that larger species fished commercially were generally called _shrimp_ in the United States, and _prawns_ in other English-speaking countries, although not without exceptions.[4]
> 
> A lot of confusion surrounds the scope of the term _shrimp_. Part of the confusion originates with the association of smallness. That creates problems with shrimp-like species that are not small. The expression "jumbo shrimp" can be viewed as an oxymoron, a problem that doesn't exist with the commercial designation "jumbo prawns".[5]
> ...
> Taxonomic studies in Europe on shrimp and prawns were shaped by the common shrimp and the common prawn, both found in huge numbers along the European coastlines. The common shrimp, _Crangon crangon_, was categorised in 1758 by Carl Linnaeus, and the common prawn, _Palaemon serratus_, was categorised in 1777 by Thomas Pennant. The common shrimp is a small burrowing species aligned with the notion of a shrimp as being something small, whereas the common prawn is much larger. The terms _true shrimp_ or _true prawn_ are sometimes used to mean what a particular person thinks is a shrimp or prawn.[2] This varies with the person using the terms. But such terms are not normally used in the scientific literature, because the terms _shrimp_ and _prawn_ themselves lack scientific standing. Over the years the way _shrimp_ and _prawn_ are used has changed, and nowadays the terms are almost interchangeable. Although from time to time some biologists declare that certain common names should be confined to specific taxa, the popular use of these names seems to continue unchanged.[2][12]
> ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Prawn - Wikipedia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> en.wikipedia.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> All that did was prove me right...thanks.
Click to expand...

If that's all that really matters, and you missed the part of how the terms are often used interchangeably ... than large deal.

Rather petty issue if you ask me.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

Stryder50 said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stryder50 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Disir said:
> 
> 
> 
> I just want to know why beer and lemonade are mixed together.  This is not ok. Ever.
> 
> That's almost as bad as "centre".
> 
> 
> 
> But a slice/wedge of lemon, or lime, can give an appealing twist of flavor to some beers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stryder50 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Perhaps not the final word on the matter, but a starting point ...
> ....
> 
> *Prawn* is a common name for small aquatic crustaceans with an exoskeleton and ten legs (which is a member of the order decapoda), some of which can be eaten.[1]
> 
> The term _prawn_[2] is used particularly in the United Kingdom, Ireland, and Commonwealth nations, for large swimming crustaceans or shrimp, especially those with commercial significance in the fishing industry. Shrimp that are present in this category often belong to the suborder Dendrobranchiata. In North America, the term is used less frequently, typically for freshwater shrimp. The terms _shrimp_ and _prawn_ themselves lack scientific standing. Over the years, the way _shrimp_ and _prawn_ are used has changed, and these days the terms are almost interchangeable.
> 
> ....
> 
> The terms _shrimp_ and _prawn_ are common names, not scientific names. They are vernacular or colloquial terms which lack the formal definition of scientific terms. They are not taxa, but are terms of convenience with little circumscriptional significance. There is no reason to avoid using the terms shrimp or prawn when convenient, but it is important not to confuse them with the names or relationships of actual taxa.[2]
> 
> According to the crustacean taxonomist Tin-Yam Chan, "The terms _shrimp_ and _prawn_ have no definite reference to any known taxonomic groups. Although the term _shrimp_ is sometimes applied to smaller species, while _prawn_ is more often used for larger forms, there is no clear distinction between both terms and their usage is often confused or even reverse in different countries or regions."[3] Writing in 1980, L. B. Holthuis noted that the terms _prawn_ and _shrimp_ were used inconsistently "even within a single region", generalising that larger species fished commercially were generally called _shrimp_ in the United States, and _prawns_ in other English-speaking countries, although not without exceptions.[4]
> 
> A lot of confusion surrounds the scope of the term _shrimp_. Part of the confusion originates with the association of smallness. That creates problems with shrimp-like species that are not small. The expression "jumbo shrimp" can be viewed as an oxymoron, a problem that doesn't exist with the commercial designation "jumbo prawns".[5]
> ...
> Taxonomic studies in Europe on shrimp and prawns were shaped by the common shrimp and the common prawn, both found in huge numbers along the European coastlines. The common shrimp, _Crangon crangon_, was categorised in 1758 by Carl Linnaeus, and the common prawn, _Palaemon serratus_, was categorised in 1777 by Thomas Pennant. The common shrimp is a small burrowing species aligned with the notion of a shrimp as being something small, whereas the common prawn is much larger. The terms _true shrimp_ or _true prawn_ are sometimes used to mean what a particular person thinks is a shrimp or prawn.[2] This varies with the person using the terms. But such terms are not normally used in the scientific literature, because the terms _shrimp_ and _prawn_ themselves lack scientific standing. Over the years the way _shrimp_ and _prawn_ are used has changed, and nowadays the terms are almost interchangeable. Although from time to time some biologists declare that certain common names should be confined to specific taxa, the popular use of these names seems to continue unchanged.[2][12]
> ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Prawn - Wikipedia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> en.wikipedia.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> All that did was prove me right...thanks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If that's all that really matters, and you missed the part of how the terms are often used interchangeably ... than large deal.
> 
> Rather petty issue if you ask me.
Click to expand...


  Not at all.
If you dont understand something research it before posting.
    It ain't hard.


----------



## Stryder50

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Stryder50 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stryder50 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Disir said:
> 
> 
> 
> I just want to know why beer and lemonade are mixed together.  This is not ok. Ever.
> 
> That's almost as bad as "centre".
> 
> 
> 
> But a slice/wedge of lemon, or lime, can give an appealing twist of flavor to some beers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stryder50 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Perhaps not the final word on the matter, but a starting point ...
> ....
> 
> *Prawn* is a common name for small aquatic crustaceans with an exoskeleton and ten legs (which is a member of the order decapoda), some of which can be eaten.[1]
> 
> The term _prawn_[2] is used particularly in the United Kingdom, Ireland, and Commonwealth nations, for large swimming crustaceans or shrimp, especially those with commercial significance in the fishing industry. Shrimp that are present in this category often belong to the suborder Dendrobranchiata. In North America, the term is used less frequently, typically for freshwater shrimp. The terms _shrimp_ and _prawn_ themselves lack scientific standing. Over the years, the way _shrimp_ and _prawn_ are used has changed, and these days the terms are almost interchangeable.
> 
> ....
> 
> The terms _shrimp_ and _prawn_ are common names, not scientific names. They are vernacular or colloquial terms which lack the formal definition of scientific terms. They are not taxa, but are terms of convenience with little circumscriptional significance. There is no reason to avoid using the terms shrimp or prawn when convenient, but it is important not to confuse them with the names or relationships of actual taxa.[2]
> 
> According to the crustacean taxonomist Tin-Yam Chan, "The terms _shrimp_ and _prawn_ have no definite reference to any known taxonomic groups. Although the term _shrimp_ is sometimes applied to smaller species, while _prawn_ is more often used for larger forms, there is no clear distinction between both terms and their usage is often confused or even reverse in different countries or regions."[3] Writing in 1980, L. B. Holthuis noted that the terms _prawn_ and _shrimp_ were used inconsistently "even within a single region", generalising that larger species fished commercially were generally called _shrimp_ in the United States, and _prawns_ in other English-speaking countries, although not without exceptions.[4]
> 
> A lot of confusion surrounds the scope of the term _shrimp_. Part of the confusion originates with the association of smallness. That creates problems with shrimp-like species that are not small. The expression "jumbo shrimp" can be viewed as an oxymoron, a problem that doesn't exist with the commercial designation "jumbo prawns".[5]
> ...
> Taxonomic studies in Europe on shrimp and prawns were shaped by the common shrimp and the common prawn, both found in huge numbers along the European coastlines. The common shrimp, _Crangon crangon_, was categorised in 1758 by Carl Linnaeus, and the common prawn, _Palaemon serratus_, was categorised in 1777 by Thomas Pennant. The common shrimp is a small burrowing species aligned with the notion of a shrimp as being something small, whereas the common prawn is much larger. The terms _true shrimp_ or _true prawn_ are sometimes used to mean what a particular person thinks is a shrimp or prawn.[2] This varies with the person using the terms. But such terms are not normally used in the scientific literature, because the terms _shrimp_ and _prawn_ themselves lack scientific standing. Over the years the way _shrimp_ and _prawn_ are used has changed, and nowadays the terms are almost interchangeable. Although from time to time some biologists declare that certain common names should be confined to specific taxa, the popular use of these names seems to continue unchanged.[2][12]
> ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Prawn - Wikipedia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> en.wikipedia.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> All that did was prove me right...thanks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If that's all that really matters, and you missed the part of how the terms are often used interchangeably ... than large deal.
> 
> Rather petty issue if you ask me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not at all.
> If you dont understand something research it before posting.
> It ain't hard.
Click to expand...

Excuse me Mr. Snarky, I did.

In both the fish market and on menus have seen the term used interchangeability and one of the main differences was with size.  Besides, in many cases most of the body and/or shell are gone so both look the same, other than size.  Where one place has called them "large shrimp" another has called them "large prawns".  Meanwhile refer back to the earlier post here on differences between UK-Commonwealth use and USA use of the terms.

Just because you have a custom in Texas doesn't mean it's the same around the world.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

Stryder50 said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stryder50 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stryder50 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Disir said:
> 
> 
> 
> I just want to know why beer and lemonade are mixed together.  This is not ok. Ever.
> 
> That's almost as bad as "centre".
> 
> 
> 
> But a slice/wedge of lemon, or lime, can give an appealing twist of flavor to some beers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stryder50 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Perhaps not the final word on the matter, but a starting point ...
> ....
> 
> *Prawn* is a common name for small aquatic crustaceans with an exoskeleton and ten legs (which is a member of the order decapoda), some of which can be eaten.[1]
> 
> The term _prawn_[2] is used particularly in the United Kingdom, Ireland, and Commonwealth nations, for large swimming crustaceans or shrimp, especially those with commercial significance in the fishing industry. Shrimp that are present in this category often belong to the suborder Dendrobranchiata. In North America, the term is used less frequently, typically for freshwater shrimp. The terms _shrimp_ and _prawn_ themselves lack scientific standing. Over the years, the way _shrimp_ and _prawn_ are used has changed, and these days the terms are almost interchangeable.
> 
> ....
> 
> The terms _shrimp_ and _prawn_ are common names, not scientific names. They are vernacular or colloquial terms which lack the formal definition of scientific terms. They are not taxa, but are terms of convenience with little circumscriptional significance. There is no reason to avoid using the terms shrimp or prawn when convenient, but it is important not to confuse them with the names or relationships of actual taxa.[2]
> 
> According to the crustacean taxonomist Tin-Yam Chan, "The terms _shrimp_ and _prawn_ have no definite reference to any known taxonomic groups. Although the term _shrimp_ is sometimes applied to smaller species, while _prawn_ is more often used for larger forms, there is no clear distinction between both terms and their usage is often confused or even reverse in different countries or regions."[3] Writing in 1980, L. B. Holthuis noted that the terms _prawn_ and _shrimp_ were used inconsistently "even within a single region", generalising that larger species fished commercially were generally called _shrimp_ in the United States, and _prawns_ in other English-speaking countries, although not without exceptions.[4]
> 
> A lot of confusion surrounds the scope of the term _shrimp_. Part of the confusion originates with the association of smallness. That creates problems with shrimp-like species that are not small. The expression "jumbo shrimp" can be viewed as an oxymoron, a problem that doesn't exist with the commercial designation "jumbo prawns".[5]
> ...
> Taxonomic studies in Europe on shrimp and prawns were shaped by the common shrimp and the common prawn, both found in huge numbers along the European coastlines. The common shrimp, _Crangon crangon_, was categorised in 1758 by Carl Linnaeus, and the common prawn, _Palaemon serratus_, was categorised in 1777 by Thomas Pennant. The common shrimp is a small burrowing species aligned with the notion of a shrimp as being something small, whereas the common prawn is much larger. The terms _true shrimp_ or _true prawn_ are sometimes used to mean what a particular person thinks is a shrimp or prawn.[2] This varies with the person using the terms. But such terms are not normally used in the scientific literature, because the terms _shrimp_ and _prawn_ themselves lack scientific standing. Over the years the way _shrimp_ and _prawn_ are used has changed, and nowadays the terms are almost interchangeable. Although from time to time some biologists declare that certain common names should be confined to specific taxa, the popular use of these names seems to continue unchanged.[2][12]
> ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Prawn - Wikipedia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> en.wikipedia.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> All that did was prove me right...thanks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If that's all that really matters, and you missed the part of how the terms are often used interchangeably ... than large deal.
> 
> Rather petty issue if you ask me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not at all.
> If you dont understand something research it before posting.
> It ain't hard.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Excuse me Mr. Snarky, I did.
> 
> In both the fish market and on menus have seen the term used interchangeability and one of the main differences was with size.  Besides, in many cases most of the body and/or shell are gone so both look the same, other than size.  Where one place has called them "large shrimp" another has called them "large prawns".  Meanwhile refer back to the earlier post here on differences between UK-Commonwealth use and USA use of the terms.
> 
> Just because you have a custom in Texas doesn't mean it's the same around the world.
Click to expand...


   Shrimp are shrimp...prawns are prawns.
Thats it.
  You claimed it was about size which is nothing close to the truth.
Are crawfish lobsters only smaller? Of course not,they may be related but they're not the same at all.
  Crawfish can like prawns live in brackish or fresh water,while lobster and shrimp require salt water.
       You have no clue about seafood and I've grown up around it. In fact I worked on shrimp boats in my youth.
   I'd suggest you stop now....or are you going to claim oysters are the same thing as mussles.


----------



## Stryder50

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Stryder50 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stryder50 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stryder50 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Disir said:
> 
> 
> 
> I just want to know why beer and lemonade are mixed together.  This is not ok. Ever.
> 
> That's almost as bad as "centre".
> 
> 
> 
> But a slice/wedge of lemon, or lime, can give an appealing twist of flavor to some beers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stryder50 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Perhaps not the final word on the matter, but a starting point ...
> ....
> 
> *Prawn* is a common name for small aquatic crustaceans with an exoskeleton and ten legs (which is a member of the order decapoda), some of which can be eaten.[1]
> 
> The term _prawn_[2] is used particularly in the United Kingdom, Ireland, and Commonwealth nations, for large swimming crustaceans or shrimp, especially those with commercial significance in the fishing industry. Shrimp that are present in this category often belong to the suborder Dendrobranchiata. In North America, the term is used less frequently, typically for freshwater shrimp. The terms _shrimp_ and _prawn_ themselves lack scientific standing. Over the years, the way _shrimp_ and _prawn_ are used has changed, and these days the terms are almost interchangeable.
> 
> ....
> 
> The terms _shrimp_ and _prawn_ are common names, not scientific names. They are vernacular or colloquial terms which lack the formal definition of scientific terms. They are not taxa, but are terms of convenience with little circumscriptional significance. There is no reason to avoid using the terms shrimp or prawn when convenient, but it is important not to confuse them with the names or relationships of actual taxa.[2]
> 
> According to the crustacean taxonomist Tin-Yam Chan, "The terms _shrimp_ and _prawn_ have no definite reference to any known taxonomic groups. Although the term _shrimp_ is sometimes applied to smaller species, while _prawn_ is more often used for larger forms, there is no clear distinction between both terms and their usage is often confused or even reverse in different countries or regions."[3] Writing in 1980, L. B. Holthuis noted that the terms _prawn_ and _shrimp_ were used inconsistently "even within a single region", generalising that larger species fished commercially were generally called _shrimp_ in the United States, and _prawns_ in other English-speaking countries, although not without exceptions.[4]
> 
> A lot of confusion surrounds the scope of the term _shrimp_. Part of the confusion originates with the association of smallness. That creates problems with shrimp-like species that are not small. The expression "jumbo shrimp" can be viewed as an oxymoron, a problem that doesn't exist with the commercial designation "jumbo prawns".[5]
> ...
> Taxonomic studies in Europe on shrimp and prawns were shaped by the common shrimp and the common prawn, both found in huge numbers along the European coastlines. The common shrimp, _Crangon crangon_, was categorised in 1758 by Carl Linnaeus, and the common prawn, _Palaemon serratus_, was categorised in 1777 by Thomas Pennant. The common shrimp is a small burrowing species aligned with the notion of a shrimp as being something small, whereas the common prawn is much larger. The terms _true shrimp_ or _true prawn_ are sometimes used to mean what a particular person thinks is a shrimp or prawn.[2] This varies with the person using the terms. But such terms are not normally used in the scientific literature, because the terms _shrimp_ and _prawn_ themselves lack scientific standing. Over the years the way _shrimp_ and _prawn_ are used has changed, and nowadays the terms are almost interchangeable. Although from time to time some biologists declare that certain common names should be confined to specific taxa, the popular use of these names seems to continue unchanged.[2][12]
> ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Prawn - Wikipedia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> en.wikipedia.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> All that did was prove me right...thanks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If that's all that really matters, and you missed the part of how the terms are often used interchangeably ... than large deal.
> 
> Rather petty issue if you ask me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not at all.
> If you dont understand something research it before posting.
> It ain't hard.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Excuse me Mr. Snarky, I did.
> 
> In both the fish market and on menus have seen the term used interchangeability and one of the main differences was with size.  Besides, in many cases most of the body and/or shell are gone so both look the same, other than size.  Where one place has called them "large shrimp" another has called them "large prawns".  Meanwhile refer back to the earlier post here on differences between UK-Commonwealth use and USA use of the terms.
> 
> Just because you have a custom in Texas doesn't mean it's the same around the world.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Shrimp are shrimp...prawns are prawns.
> Thats it.
> You claimed it was about size which is nothing close to the truth.
> Are crawfish lobsters only smaller? Of course not,they may be related but they're not the same at all.
> Crawfish can like prawns live in brackish or fresh water,while lobster and shrimp require salt water.
> You have no clue about seafood and I've grown up around it. In fact I worked on shrimp boats in my youth.
> I'd suggest you stop now....or are you going to claim oysters are the same thing as mussles.
Click to expand...

Did you read post # 28 and understand it?
Or understand my original comment was in response to such?
Have you shopped the fishmarket and frozen food sections and noticed how the terms are interchanged?
Looked at any restaurant menus lately to see how they are interchanged?
When it comes to using the terms interchangeably it is a matter of size.

Meanwhile it's becoming clear your brain is a shrimp.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

Stryder50 said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stryder50 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stryder50 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stryder50 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Disir said:
> 
> 
> 
> I just want to know why beer and lemonade are mixed together.  This is not ok. Ever.
> 
> That's almost as bad as "centre".
> 
> 
> 
> But a slice/wedge of lemon, or lime, can give an appealing twist of flavor to some beers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stryder50 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Perhaps not the final word on the matter, but a starting point ...
> ....
> 
> *Prawn* is a common name for small aquatic crustaceans with an exoskeleton and ten legs (which is a member of the order decapoda), some of which can be eaten.[1]
> 
> The term _prawn_[2] is used particularly in the United Kingdom, Ireland, and Commonwealth nations, for large swimming crustaceans or shrimp, especially those with commercial significance in the fishing industry. Shrimp that are present in this category often belong to the suborder Dendrobranchiata. In North America, the term is used less frequently, typically for freshwater shrimp. The terms _shrimp_ and _prawn_ themselves lack scientific standing. Over the years, the way _shrimp_ and _prawn_ are used has changed, and these days the terms are almost interchangeable.
> 
> ....
> 
> The terms _shrimp_ and _prawn_ are common names, not scientific names. They are vernacular or colloquial terms which lack the formal definition of scientific terms. They are not taxa, but are terms of convenience with little circumscriptional significance. There is no reason to avoid using the terms shrimp or prawn when convenient, but it is important not to confuse them with the names or relationships of actual taxa.[2]
> 
> According to the crustacean taxonomist Tin-Yam Chan, "The terms _shrimp_ and _prawn_ have no definite reference to any known taxonomic groups. Although the term _shrimp_ is sometimes applied to smaller species, while _prawn_ is more often used for larger forms, there is no clear distinction between both terms and their usage is often confused or even reverse in different countries or regions."[3] Writing in 1980, L. B. Holthuis noted that the terms _prawn_ and _shrimp_ were used inconsistently "even within a single region", generalising that larger species fished commercially were generally called _shrimp_ in the United States, and _prawns_ in other English-speaking countries, although not without exceptions.[4]
> 
> A lot of confusion surrounds the scope of the term _shrimp_. Part of the confusion originates with the association of smallness. That creates problems with shrimp-like species that are not small. The expression "jumbo shrimp" can be viewed as an oxymoron, a problem that doesn't exist with the commercial designation "jumbo prawns".[5]
> ...
> Taxonomic studies in Europe on shrimp and prawns were shaped by the common shrimp and the common prawn, both found in huge numbers along the European coastlines. The common shrimp, _Crangon crangon_, was categorised in 1758 by Carl Linnaeus, and the common prawn, _Palaemon serratus_, was categorised in 1777 by Thomas Pennant. The common shrimp is a small burrowing species aligned with the notion of a shrimp as being something small, whereas the common prawn is much larger. The terms _true shrimp_ or _true prawn_ are sometimes used to mean what a particular person thinks is a shrimp or prawn.[2] This varies with the person using the terms. But such terms are not normally used in the scientific literature, because the terms _shrimp_ and _prawn_ themselves lack scientific standing. Over the years the way _shrimp_ and _prawn_ are used has changed, and nowadays the terms are almost interchangeable. Although from time to time some biologists declare that certain common names should be confined to specific taxa, the popular use of these names seems to continue unchanged.[2][12]
> ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Prawn - Wikipedia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> en.wikipedia.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> All that did was prove me right...thanks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If that's all that really matters, and you missed the part of how the terms are often used interchangeably ... than large deal.
> 
> Rather petty issue if you ask me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not at all.
> If you dont understand something research it before posting.
> It ain't hard.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Excuse me Mr. Snarky, I did.
> 
> In both the fish market and on menus have seen the term used interchangeability and one of the main differences was with size.  Besides, in many cases most of the body and/or shell are gone so both look the same, other than size.  Where one place has called them "large shrimp" another has called them "large prawns".  Meanwhile refer back to the earlier post here on differences between UK-Commonwealth use and USA use of the terms.
> 
> Just because you have a custom in Texas doesn't mean it's the same around the world.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Shrimp are shrimp...prawns are prawns.
> Thats it.
> You claimed it was about size which is nothing close to the truth.
> Are crawfish lobsters only smaller? Of course not,they may be related but they're not the same at all.
> Crawfish can like prawns live in brackish or fresh water,while lobster and shrimp require salt water.
> You have no clue about seafood and I've grown up around it. In fact I worked on shrimp boats in my youth.
> I'd suggest you stop now....or are you going to claim oysters are the same thing as mussles.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Did you read post # 28 and understand it?
> Or understand my original comment was in response to such?
> Have you shopped the fishmarket and frozen food sections and noticed how the terms are interchanged?
> Looked at any restaurant menus lately to see how they are interchanged?
> When it comes to using the terms interchangeably it is a matter of size.
> 
> Meanwhile it's becoming clear your brain is a shrimp.
Click to expand...


  LOL....as someone who grew up on the gulf coast I know my fish and shrimp.
I bet you call crawfish crawdads.....


----------



## Stryder50

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Stryder50 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stryder50 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stryder50 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stryder50 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Disir said:
> 
> 
> 
> I just want to know why beer and lemonade are mixed together.  This is not ok. Ever.
> 
> That's almost as bad as "centre".
> 
> 
> 
> But a slice/wedge of lemon, or lime, can give an appealing twist of flavor to some beers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stryder50 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Perhaps not the final word on the matter, but a starting point ...
> ....
> 
> *Prawn* is a common name for small aquatic crustaceans with an exoskeleton and ten legs (which is a member of the order decapoda), some of which can be eaten.[1]
> 
> The term _prawn_[2] is used particularly in the United Kingdom, Ireland, and Commonwealth nations, for large swimming crustaceans or shrimp, especially those with commercial significance in the fishing industry. Shrimp that are present in this category often belong to the suborder Dendrobranchiata. In North America, the term is used less frequently, typically for freshwater shrimp. The terms _shrimp_ and _prawn_ themselves lack scientific standing. Over the years, the way _shrimp_ and _prawn_ are used has changed, and these days the terms are almost interchangeable.
> 
> ....
> 
> The terms _shrimp_ and _prawn_ are common names, not scientific names. They are vernacular or colloquial terms which lack the formal definition of scientific terms. They are not taxa, but are terms of convenience with little circumscriptional significance. There is no reason to avoid using the terms shrimp or prawn when convenient, but it is important not to confuse them with the names or relationships of actual taxa.[2]
> 
> According to the crustacean taxonomist Tin-Yam Chan, "The terms _shrimp_ and _prawn_ have no definite reference to any known taxonomic groups. Although the term _shrimp_ is sometimes applied to smaller species, while _prawn_ is more often used for larger forms, there is no clear distinction between both terms and their usage is often confused or even reverse in different countries or regions."[3] Writing in 1980, L. B. Holthuis noted that the terms _prawn_ and _shrimp_ were used inconsistently "even within a single region", generalising that larger species fished commercially were generally called _shrimp_ in the United States, and _prawns_ in other English-speaking countries, although not without exceptions.[4]
> 
> A lot of confusion surrounds the scope of the term _shrimp_. Part of the confusion originates with the association of smallness. That creates problems with shrimp-like species that are not small. The expression "jumbo shrimp" can be viewed as an oxymoron, a problem that doesn't exist with the commercial designation "jumbo prawns".[5]
> ...
> Taxonomic studies in Europe on shrimp and prawns were shaped by the common shrimp and the common prawn, both found in huge numbers along the European coastlines. The common shrimp, _Crangon crangon_, was categorised in 1758 by Carl Linnaeus, and the common prawn, _Palaemon serratus_, was categorised in 1777 by Thomas Pennant. The common shrimp is a small burrowing species aligned with the notion of a shrimp as being something small, whereas the common prawn is much larger. The terms _true shrimp_ or _true prawn_ are sometimes used to mean what a particular person thinks is a shrimp or prawn.[2] This varies with the person using the terms. But such terms are not normally used in the scientific literature, because the terms _shrimp_ and _prawn_ themselves lack scientific standing. Over the years the way _shrimp_ and _prawn_ are used has changed, and nowadays the terms are almost interchangeable. Although from time to time some biologists declare that certain common names should be confined to specific taxa, the popular use of these names seems to continue unchanged.[2][12]
> ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Prawn - Wikipedia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> en.wikipedia.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> All that did was prove me right...thanks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If that's all that really matters, and you missed the part of how the terms are often used interchangeably ... than large deal.
> 
> Rather petty issue if you ask me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not at all.
> If you dont understand something research it before posting.
> It ain't hard.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Excuse me Mr. Snarky, I did.
> 
> In both the fish market and on menus have seen the term used interchangeability and one of the main differences was with size.  Besides, in many cases most of the body and/or shell are gone so both look the same, other than size.  Where one place has called them "large shrimp" another has called them "large prawns".  Meanwhile refer back to the earlier post here on differences between UK-Commonwealth use and USA use of the terms.
> 
> Just because you have a custom in Texas doesn't mean it's the same around the world.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Shrimp are shrimp...prawns are prawns.
> Thats it.
> You claimed it was about size which is nothing close to the truth.
> Are crawfish lobsters only smaller? Of course not,they may be related but they're not the same at all.
> Crawfish can like prawns live in brackish or fresh water,while lobster and shrimp require salt water.
> You have no clue about seafood and I've grown up around it. In fact I worked on shrimp boats in my youth.
> I'd suggest you stop now....or are you going to claim oysters are the same thing as mussles.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Did you read post # 28 and understand it?
> Or understand my original comment was in response to such?
> Have you shopped the fishmarket and frozen food sections and noticed how the terms are interchanged?
> Looked at any restaurant menus lately to see how they are interchanged?
> When it comes to using the terms interchangeably it is a matter of size.
> 
> Meanwhile it's becoming clear your brain is a shrimp.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> LOL....as someone who grew up on the gulf coast I know my fish and shrimp.
> I bet you call crawfish crawdads.....
Click to expand...

Tempted to edit for brevity, but ...
...
"Crawfish" redirects here. For other uses, see Crawfish (disambiguation). 

*Crayfish* are freshwater crustaceans resembling small lobsters (to which they are related). In some parts of the United States, they are also known as *crawfish*, *craydids*, *crawdaddies*, *crawdads*, *freshwater lobsters*, *mountain lobsters*, *mudbugs*, or *yabbies*. Taxonomically, they are members of the superfamilies Astacoidea and Parastacoidea. They breathe through feather-like gills. Some species are found in brooks and streams, where  fresh water is running, while others thrive in swamps, ditches, and paddy fields. Most crayfish cannot tolerate polluted water, although some species, such as _Procambarus clarkii_, are hardier. Crayfish feed on animals and plants, either living or decomposing, and detritus.[1]

The term "crayfish" is applied to saltwater species in some countries.
...








						Crayfish - Wikipedia
					






					en.wikipedia.org
				



~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
As someone whom grew up in the Pacific North West -Puget Sound I also know a bit about fish.  For example the geoduck is not your typical mollusk.


----------



## Stryder50

With wife having food sensitivity to soy, have to tweak these with a substitute.  Still a couple of good ones if you like Asian.
*Korean Beef Bulgogi Recipe*








						Korean Beef Bulgogi Recipe
					

Nothing beats my mom’s cooking but this is a very close second.




					getpocket.com
				




*How To Make Quick Vietnamese Beef Noodle Pho*
*A quick version of the restaurant staple that’s easy to make at home.*








						How To Make Quick Vietnamese Beef Noodle Pho
					

A quick version of the restaurant staple that’s easy to make at home.




					getpocket.com


----------



## Disir

I love bulgogi.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

Stryder50 said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stryder50 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stryder50 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stryder50 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stryder50 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Disir said:
> 
> 
> 
> I just want to know why beer and lemonade are mixed together.  This is not ok. Ever.
> 
> That's almost as bad as "centre".
> 
> 
> 
> But a slice/wedge of lemon, or lime, can give an appealing twist of flavor to some beers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stryder50 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Perhaps not the final word on the matter, but a starting point ...
> ....
> 
> *Prawn* is a common name for small aquatic crustaceans with an exoskeleton and ten legs (which is a member of the order decapoda), some of which can be eaten.[1]
> 
> The term _prawn_[2] is used particularly in the United Kingdom, Ireland, and Commonwealth nations, for large swimming crustaceans or shrimp, especially those with commercial significance in the fishing industry. Shrimp that are present in this category often belong to the suborder Dendrobranchiata. In North America, the term is used less frequently, typically for freshwater shrimp. The terms _shrimp_ and _prawn_ themselves lack scientific standing. Over the years, the way _shrimp_ and _prawn_ are used has changed, and these days the terms are almost interchangeable.
> 
> ....
> 
> The terms _shrimp_ and _prawn_ are common names, not scientific names. They are vernacular or colloquial terms which lack the formal definition of scientific terms. They are not taxa, but are terms of convenience with little circumscriptional significance. There is no reason to avoid using the terms shrimp or prawn when convenient, but it is important not to confuse them with the names or relationships of actual taxa.[2]
> 
> According to the crustacean taxonomist Tin-Yam Chan, "The terms _shrimp_ and _prawn_ have no definite reference to any known taxonomic groups. Although the term _shrimp_ is sometimes applied to smaller species, while _prawn_ is more often used for larger forms, there is no clear distinction between both terms and their usage is often confused or even reverse in different countries or regions."[3] Writing in 1980, L. B. Holthuis noted that the terms _prawn_ and _shrimp_ were used inconsistently "even within a single region", generalising that larger species fished commercially were generally called _shrimp_ in the United States, and _prawns_ in other English-speaking countries, although not without exceptions.[4]
> 
> A lot of confusion surrounds the scope of the term _shrimp_. Part of the confusion originates with the association of smallness. That creates problems with shrimp-like species that are not small. The expression "jumbo shrimp" can be viewed as an oxymoron, a problem that doesn't exist with the commercial designation "jumbo prawns".[5]
> ...
> Taxonomic studies in Europe on shrimp and prawns were shaped by the common shrimp and the common prawn, both found in huge numbers along the European coastlines. The common shrimp, _Crangon crangon_, was categorised in 1758 by Carl Linnaeus, and the common prawn, _Palaemon serratus_, was categorised in 1777 by Thomas Pennant. The common shrimp is a small burrowing species aligned with the notion of a shrimp as being something small, whereas the common prawn is much larger. The terms _true shrimp_ or _true prawn_ are sometimes used to mean what a particular person thinks is a shrimp or prawn.[2] This varies with the person using the terms. But such terms are not normally used in the scientific literature, because the terms _shrimp_ and _prawn_ themselves lack scientific standing. Over the years the way _shrimp_ and _prawn_ are used has changed, and nowadays the terms are almost interchangeable. Although from time to time some biologists declare that certain common names should be confined to specific taxa, the popular use of these names seems to continue unchanged.[2][12]
> ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Prawn - Wikipedia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> en.wikipedia.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> All that did was prove me right...thanks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If that's all that really matters, and you missed the part of how the terms are often used interchangeably ... than large deal.
> 
> Rather petty issue if you ask me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not at all.
> If you dont understand something research it before posting.
> It ain't hard.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Excuse me Mr. Snarky, I did.
> 
> In both the fish market and on menus have seen the term used interchangeability and one of the main differences was with size.  Besides, in many cases most of the body and/or shell are gone so both look the same, other than size.  Where one place has called them "large shrimp" another has called them "large prawns".  Meanwhile refer back to the earlier post here on differences between UK-Commonwealth use and USA use of the terms.
> 
> Just because you have a custom in Texas doesn't mean it's the same around the world.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Shrimp are shrimp...prawns are prawns.
> Thats it.
> You claimed it was about size which is nothing close to the truth.
> Are crawfish lobsters only smaller? Of course not,they may be related but they're not the same at all.
> Crawfish can like prawns live in brackish or fresh water,while lobster and shrimp require salt water.
> You have no clue about seafood and I've grown up around it. In fact I worked on shrimp boats in my youth.
> I'd suggest you stop now....or are you going to claim oysters are the same thing as mussles.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Did you read post # 28 and understand it?
> Or understand my original comment was in response to such?
> Have you shopped the fishmarket and frozen food sections and noticed how the terms are interchanged?
> Looked at any restaurant menus lately to see how they are interchanged?
> When it comes to using the terms interchangeably it is a matter of size.
> 
> Meanwhile it's becoming clear your brain is a shrimp.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> LOL....as someone who grew up on the gulf coast I know my fish and shrimp.
> I bet you call crawfish crawdads.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Tempted to edit for brevity, but ...
> ...
> "Crawfish" redirects here. For other uses, see Crawfish (disambiguation).
> 
> *Crayfish* are freshwater crustaceans resembling small lobsters (to which they are related). In some parts of the United States, they are also known as *crawfish*, *craydids*, *crawdaddies*, *crawdads*, *freshwater lobsters*, *mountain lobsters*, *mudbugs*, or *yabbies*. Taxonomically, they are members of the superfamilies Astacoidea and Parastacoidea. They breathe through feather-like gills. Some species are found in brooks and streams, where  fresh water is running, while others thrive in swamps, ditches, and paddy fields. Most crayfish cannot tolerate polluted water, although some species, such as _Procambarus clarkii_, are hardier. Crayfish feed on animals and plants, either living or decomposing, and detritus.[1]
> 
> The term "crayfish" is applied to saltwater species in some countries.
> ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crayfish - Wikipedia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> en.wikipedia.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> As someone whom grew up in the Pacific North West -Puget Sound I also know a bit about fish.  For example the geoduck is not your typical mollusk.
Click to expand...


 There are very few saltwater crawfish/crayfish,in fact they aren't even worth mentioning.
When someone says crawfish they are refering to fresh water crawfish....end of story.
   And as we all know the south rules when it comes to crawfish.
How many lbs of crawfish have you boiled?
     Me,I couldnt even tell you but it's easily over 12k lbs in my life,or 6 tons, considering we cook over 300 lbs every year and I've done that for the last 35 years.
    Go away rookie,you're making yourself look desparete.


----------



## Disir

I'm taking the bulgogi recipe and leaving. Abandon thread. Abandon thread.


----------



## Stryder50

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Stryder50 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stryder50 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stryder50 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stryder50 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stryder50 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Disir said:
> 
> 
> 
> I just want to know why beer and lemonade are mixed together.  This is not ok. Ever.
> 
> That's almost as bad as "centre".
> 
> 
> 
> But a slice/wedge of lemon, or lime, can give an appealing twist of flavor to some beers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stryder50 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Perhaps not the final word on the matter, but a starting point ...
> ....
> 
> *Prawn* is a common name for small aquatic crustaceans with an exoskeleton and ten legs (which is a member of the order decapoda), some of which can be eaten.[1]
> 
> The term _prawn_[2] is used particularly in the United Kingdom, Ireland, and Commonwealth nations, for large swimming crustaceans or shrimp, especially those with commercial significance in the fishing industry. Shrimp that are present in this category often belong to the suborder Dendrobranchiata. In North America, the term is used less frequently, typically for freshwater shrimp. The terms _shrimp_ and _prawn_ themselves lack scientific standing. Over the years, the way _shrimp_ and _prawn_ are used has changed, and these days the terms are almost interchangeable.
> 
> ....
> 
> The terms _shrimp_ and _prawn_ are common names, not scientific names. They are vernacular or colloquial terms which lack the formal definition of scientific terms. They are not taxa, but are terms of convenience with little circumscriptional significance. There is no reason to avoid using the terms shrimp or prawn when convenient, but it is important not to confuse them with the names or relationships of actual taxa.[2]
> 
> According to the crustacean taxonomist Tin-Yam Chan, "The terms _shrimp_ and _prawn_ have no definite reference to any known taxonomic groups. Although the term _shrimp_ is sometimes applied to smaller species, while _prawn_ is more often used for larger forms, there is no clear distinction between both terms and their usage is often confused or even reverse in different countries or regions."[3] Writing in 1980, L. B. Holthuis noted that the terms _prawn_ and _shrimp_ were used inconsistently "even within a single region", generalising that larger species fished commercially were generally called _shrimp_ in the United States, and _prawns_ in other English-speaking countries, although not without exceptions.[4]
> 
> A lot of confusion surrounds the scope of the term _shrimp_. Part of the confusion originates with the association of smallness. That creates problems with shrimp-like species that are not small. The expression "jumbo shrimp" can be viewed as an oxymoron, a problem that doesn't exist with the commercial designation "jumbo prawns".[5]
> ...
> Taxonomic studies in Europe on shrimp and prawns were shaped by the common shrimp and the common prawn, both found in huge numbers along the European coastlines. The common shrimp, _Crangon crangon_, was categorised in 1758 by Carl Linnaeus, and the common prawn, _Palaemon serratus_, was categorised in 1777 by Thomas Pennant. The common shrimp is a small burrowing species aligned with the notion of a shrimp as being something small, whereas the common prawn is much larger. The terms _true shrimp_ or _true prawn_ are sometimes used to mean what a particular person thinks is a shrimp or prawn.[2] This varies with the person using the terms. But such terms are not normally used in the scientific literature, because the terms _shrimp_ and _prawn_ themselves lack scientific standing. Over the years the way _shrimp_ and _prawn_ are used has changed, and nowadays the terms are almost interchangeable. Although from time to time some biologists declare that certain common names should be confined to specific taxa, the popular use of these names seems to continue unchanged.[2][12]
> ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Prawn - Wikipedia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> en.wikipedia.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> All that did was prove me right...thanks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If that's all that really matters, and you missed the part of how the terms are often used interchangeably ... than large deal.
> 
> Rather petty issue if you ask me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not at all.
> If you dont understand something research it before posting.
> It ain't hard.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Excuse me Mr. Snarky, I did.
> 
> In both the fish market and on menus have seen the term used interchangeability and one of the main differences was with size.  Besides, in many cases most of the body and/or shell are gone so both look the same, other than size.  Where one place has called them "large shrimp" another has called them "large prawns".  Meanwhile refer back to the earlier post here on differences between UK-Commonwealth use and USA use of the terms.
> 
> Just because you have a custom in Texas doesn't mean it's the same around the world.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Shrimp are shrimp...prawns are prawns.
> Thats it.
> You claimed it was about size which is nothing close to the truth.
> Are crawfish lobsters only smaller? Of course not,they may be related but they're not the same at all.
> Crawfish can like prawns live in brackish or fresh water,while lobster and shrimp require salt water.
> You have no clue about seafood and I've grown up around it. In fact I worked on shrimp boats in my youth.
> I'd suggest you stop now....or are you going to claim oysters are the same thing as mussles.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Did you read post # 28 and understand it?
> Or understand my original comment was in response to such?
> Have you shopped the fishmarket and frozen food sections and noticed how the terms are interchanged?
> Looked at any restaurant menus lately to see how they are interchanged?
> When it comes to using the terms interchangeably it is a matter of size.
> 
> Meanwhile it's becoming clear your brain is a shrimp.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> LOL....as someone who grew up on the gulf coast I know my fish and shrimp.
> I bet you call crawfish crawdads.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Tempted to edit for brevity, but ...
> ...
> "Crawfish" redirects here. For other uses, see Crawfish (disambiguation).
> 
> *Crayfish* are freshwater crustaceans resembling small lobsters (to which they are related). In some parts of the United States, they are also known as *crawfish*, *craydids*, *crawdaddies*, *crawdads*, *freshwater lobsters*, *mountain lobsters*, *mudbugs*, or *yabbies*. Taxonomically, they are members of the superfamilies Astacoidea and Parastacoidea. They breathe through feather-like gills. Some species are found in brooks and streams, where  fresh water is running, while others thrive in swamps, ditches, and paddy fields. Most crayfish cannot tolerate polluted water, although some species, such as _Procambarus clarkii_, are hardier. Crayfish feed on animals and plants, either living or decomposing, and detritus.[1]
> 
> The term "crayfish" is applied to saltwater species in some countries.
> ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crayfish - Wikipedia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> en.wikipedia.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> As someone whom grew up in the Pacific North West -Puget Sound I also know a bit about fish.  For example the geoduck is not your typical mollusk.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There are very few saltwater crawfish/crayfish,in fact they aren't even worth mentioning.
> When someone says crawfish they are refering to fresh water crawfish....end of story.
> And as we all know the south rules when it comes to crawfish.
> How many lbs of crawfish have you boiled?
> Me,I couldnt even tell you but it's easily over 12k lbs in my life,or 6 tons, considering we cook over 300 lbs every year and I've done that for the last 35 years.
> Go away rookie,you're making yourself look desparete.
Click to expand...

Don't have many crawfish/crayfish here in the PNW, and they don't look worth the trouble anyway.

Would seem counting coup is important to you, which makes you look like the desperate rookie.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

Stryder50 said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stryder50 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stryder50 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stryder50 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stryder50 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stryder50 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Disir said:
> 
> 
> 
> I just want to know why beer and lemonade are mixed together.  This is not ok. Ever.
> 
> That's almost as bad as "centre".
> 
> 
> 
> But a slice/wedge of lemon, or lime, can give an appealing twist of flavor to some beers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stryder50 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Perhaps not the final word on the matter, but a starting point ...
> ....
> 
> *Prawn* is a common name for small aquatic crustaceans with an exoskeleton and ten legs (which is a member of the order decapoda), some of which can be eaten.[1]
> 
> The term _prawn_[2] is used particularly in the United Kingdom, Ireland, and Commonwealth nations, for large swimming crustaceans or shrimp, especially those with commercial significance in the fishing industry. Shrimp that are present in this category often belong to the suborder Dendrobranchiata. In North America, the term is used less frequently, typically for freshwater shrimp. The terms _shrimp_ and _prawn_ themselves lack scientific standing. Over the years, the way _shrimp_ and _prawn_ are used has changed, and these days the terms are almost interchangeable.
> 
> ....
> 
> The terms _shrimp_ and _prawn_ are common names, not scientific names. They are vernacular or colloquial terms which lack the formal definition of scientific terms. They are not taxa, but are terms of convenience with little circumscriptional significance. There is no reason to avoid using the terms shrimp or prawn when convenient, but it is important not to confuse them with the names or relationships of actual taxa.[2]
> 
> According to the crustacean taxonomist Tin-Yam Chan, "The terms _shrimp_ and _prawn_ have no definite reference to any known taxonomic groups. Although the term _shrimp_ is sometimes applied to smaller species, while _prawn_ is more often used for larger forms, there is no clear distinction between both terms and their usage is often confused or even reverse in different countries or regions."[3] Writing in 1980, L. B. Holthuis noted that the terms _prawn_ and _shrimp_ were used inconsistently "even within a single region", generalising that larger species fished commercially were generally called _shrimp_ in the United States, and _prawns_ in other English-speaking countries, although not without exceptions.[4]
> 
> A lot of confusion surrounds the scope of the term _shrimp_. Part of the confusion originates with the association of smallness. That creates problems with shrimp-like species that are not small. The expression "jumbo shrimp" can be viewed as an oxymoron, a problem that doesn't exist with the commercial designation "jumbo prawns".[5]
> ...
> Taxonomic studies in Europe on shrimp and prawns were shaped by the common shrimp and the common prawn, both found in huge numbers along the European coastlines. The common shrimp, _Crangon crangon_, was categorised in 1758 by Carl Linnaeus, and the common prawn, _Palaemon serratus_, was categorised in 1777 by Thomas Pennant. The common shrimp is a small burrowing species aligned with the notion of a shrimp as being something small, whereas the common prawn is much larger. The terms _true shrimp_ or _true prawn_ are sometimes used to mean what a particular person thinks is a shrimp or prawn.[2] This varies with the person using the terms. But such terms are not normally used in the scientific literature, because the terms _shrimp_ and _prawn_ themselves lack scientific standing. Over the years the way _shrimp_ and _prawn_ are used has changed, and nowadays the terms are almost interchangeable. Although from time to time some biologists declare that certain common names should be confined to specific taxa, the popular use of these names seems to continue unchanged.[2][12]
> ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Prawn - Wikipedia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> en.wikipedia.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> All that did was prove me right...thanks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If that's all that really matters, and you missed the part of how the terms are often used interchangeably ... than large deal.
> 
> Rather petty issue if you ask me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not at all.
> If you dont understand something research it before posting.
> It ain't hard.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Excuse me Mr. Snarky, I did.
> 
> In both the fish market and on menus have seen the term used interchangeability and one of the main differences was with size.  Besides, in many cases most of the body and/or shell are gone so both look the same, other than size.  Where one place has called them "large shrimp" another has called them "large prawns".  Meanwhile refer back to the earlier post here on differences between UK-Commonwealth use and USA use of the terms.
> 
> Just because you have a custom in Texas doesn't mean it's the same around the world.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Shrimp are shrimp...prawns are prawns.
> Thats it.
> You claimed it was about size which is nothing close to the truth.
> Are crawfish lobsters only smaller? Of course not,they may be related but they're not the same at all.
> Crawfish can like prawns live in brackish or fresh water,while lobster and shrimp require salt water.
> You have no clue about seafood and I've grown up around it. In fact I worked on shrimp boats in my youth.
> I'd suggest you stop now....or are you going to claim oysters are the same thing as mussles.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Did you read post # 28 and understand it?
> Or understand my original comment was in response to such?
> Have you shopped the fishmarket and frozen food sections and noticed how the terms are interchanged?
> Looked at any restaurant menus lately to see how they are interchanged?
> When it comes to using the terms interchangeably it is a matter of size.
> 
> Meanwhile it's becoming clear your brain is a shrimp.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> LOL....as someone who grew up on the gulf coast I know my fish and shrimp.
> I bet you call crawfish crawdads.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Tempted to edit for brevity, but ...
> ...
> "Crawfish" redirects here. For other uses, see Crawfish (disambiguation).
> 
> *Crayfish* are freshwater crustaceans resembling small lobsters (to which they are related). In some parts of the United States, they are also known as *crawfish*, *craydids*, *crawdaddies*, *crawdads*, *freshwater lobsters*, *mountain lobsters*, *mudbugs*, or *yabbies*. Taxonomically, they are members of the superfamilies Astacoidea and Parastacoidea. They breathe through feather-like gills. Some species are found in brooks and streams, where  fresh water is running, while others thrive in swamps, ditches, and paddy fields. Most crayfish cannot tolerate polluted water, although some species, such as _Procambarus clarkii_, are hardier. Crayfish feed on animals and plants, either living or decomposing, and detritus.[1]
> 
> The term "crayfish" is applied to saltwater species in some countries.
> ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crayfish - Wikipedia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> en.wikipedia.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> As someone whom grew up in the Pacific North West -Puget Sound I also know a bit about fish.  For example the geoduck is not your typical mollusk.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There are very few saltwater crawfish/crayfish,in fact they aren't even worth mentioning.
> When someone says crawfish they are refering to fresh water crawfish....end of story.
> And as we all know the south rules when it comes to crawfish.
> How many lbs of crawfish have you boiled?
> Me,I couldnt even tell you but it's easily over 12k lbs in my life,or 6 tons, considering we cook over 300 lbs every year and I've done that for the last 35 years.
> Go away rookie,you're making yourself look desparete.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Don't have many crawfish/crayfish here in the PNW, and they don't look worth the trouble anyway.
> 
> Would seem counting coup is important to you, which makes you look like the desperate rookie.
Click to expand...


  So I guess that means oysters aren't worth the trouble......


----------



## Stryder50

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Stryder50 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stryder50 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stryder50 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stryder50 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stryder50 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stryder50 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Disir said:
> 
> 
> 
> I just want to know why beer and lemonade are mixed together.  This is not ok. Ever.
> 
> That's almost as bad as "centre".
> 
> 
> 
> But a slice/wedge of lemon, or lime, can give an appealing twist of flavor to some beers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stryder50 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Perhaps not the final word on the matter, but a starting point ...
> ....
> 
> *Prawn* is a common name for small aquatic crustaceans with an exoskeleton and ten legs (which is a member of the order decapoda), some of which can be eaten.[1]
> 
> The term _prawn_[2] is used particularly in the United Kingdom, Ireland, and Commonwealth nations, for large swimming crustaceans or shrimp, especially those with commercial significance in the fishing industry. Shrimp that are present in this category often belong to the suborder Dendrobranchiata. In North America, the term is used less frequently, typically for freshwater shrimp. The terms _shrimp_ and _prawn_ themselves lack scientific standing. Over the years, the way _shrimp_ and _prawn_ are used has changed, and these days the terms are almost interchangeable.
> 
> ....
> 
> The terms _shrimp_ and _prawn_ are common names, not scientific names. They are vernacular or colloquial terms which lack the formal definition of scientific terms. They are not taxa, but are terms of convenience with little circumscriptional significance. There is no reason to avoid using the terms shrimp or prawn when convenient, but it is important not to confuse them with the names or relationships of actual taxa.[2]
> 
> According to the crustacean taxonomist Tin-Yam Chan, "The terms _shrimp_ and _prawn_ have no definite reference to any known taxonomic groups. Although the term _shrimp_ is sometimes applied to smaller species, while _prawn_ is more often used for larger forms, there is no clear distinction between both terms and their usage is often confused or even reverse in different countries or regions."[3] Writing in 1980, L. B. Holthuis noted that the terms _prawn_ and _shrimp_ were used inconsistently "even within a single region", generalising that larger species fished commercially were generally called _shrimp_ in the United States, and _prawns_ in other English-speaking countries, although not without exceptions.[4]
> 
> A lot of confusion surrounds the scope of the term _shrimp_. Part of the confusion originates with the association of smallness. That creates problems with shrimp-like species that are not small. The expression "jumbo shrimp" can be viewed as an oxymoron, a problem that doesn't exist with the commercial designation "jumbo prawns".[5]
> ...
> Taxonomic studies in Europe on shrimp and prawns were shaped by the common shrimp and the common prawn, both found in huge numbers along the European coastlines. The common shrimp, _Crangon crangon_, was categorised in 1758 by Carl Linnaeus, and the common prawn, _Palaemon serratus_, was categorised in 1777 by Thomas Pennant. The common shrimp is a small burrowing species aligned with the notion of a shrimp as being something small, whereas the common prawn is much larger. The terms _true shrimp_ or _true prawn_ are sometimes used to mean what a particular person thinks is a shrimp or prawn.[2] This varies with the person using the terms. But such terms are not normally used in the scientific literature, because the terms _shrimp_ and _prawn_ themselves lack scientific standing. Over the years the way _shrimp_ and _prawn_ are used has changed, and nowadays the terms are almost interchangeable. Although from time to time some biologists declare that certain common names should be confined to specific taxa, the popular use of these names seems to continue unchanged.[2][12]
> ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Prawn - Wikipedia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> en.wikipedia.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> All that did was prove me right...thanks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If that's all that really matters, and you missed the part of how the terms are often used interchangeably ... than large deal.
> 
> Rather petty issue if you ask me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not at all.
> If you dont understand something research it before posting.
> It ain't hard.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Excuse me Mr. Snarky, I did.
> 
> In both the fish market and on menus have seen the term used interchangeability and one of the main differences was with size.  Besides, in many cases most of the body and/or shell are gone so both look the same, other than size.  Where one place has called them "large shrimp" another has called them "large prawns".  Meanwhile refer back to the earlier post here on differences between UK-Commonwealth use and USA use of the terms.
> 
> Just because you have a custom in Texas doesn't mean it's the same around the world.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Shrimp are shrimp...prawns are prawns.
> Thats it.
> You claimed it was about size which is nothing close to the truth.
> Are crawfish lobsters only smaller? Of course not,they may be related but they're not the same at all.
> Crawfish can like prawns live in brackish or fresh water,while lobster and shrimp require salt water.
> You have no clue about seafood and I've grown up around it. In fact I worked on shrimp boats in my youth.
> I'd suggest you stop now....or are you going to claim oysters are the same thing as mussles.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Did you read post # 28 and understand it?
> Or understand my original comment was in response to such?
> Have you shopped the fishmarket and frozen food sections and noticed how the terms are interchanged?
> Looked at any restaurant menus lately to see how they are interchanged?
> When it comes to using the terms interchangeably it is a matter of size.
> 
> Meanwhile it's becoming clear your brain is a shrimp.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> LOL....as someone who grew up on the gulf coast I know my fish and shrimp.
> I bet you call crawfish crawdads.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Tempted to edit for brevity, but ...
> ...
> "Crawfish" redirects here. For other uses, see Crawfish (disambiguation).
> 
> *Crayfish* are freshwater crustaceans resembling small lobsters (to which they are related). In some parts of the United States, they are also known as *crawfish*, *craydids*, *crawdaddies*, *crawdads*, *freshwater lobsters*, *mountain lobsters*, *mudbugs*, or *yabbies*. Taxonomically, they are members of the superfamilies Astacoidea and Parastacoidea. They breathe through feather-like gills. Some species are found in brooks and streams, where  fresh water is running, while others thrive in swamps, ditches, and paddy fields. Most crayfish cannot tolerate polluted water, although some species, such as _Procambarus clarkii_, are hardier. Crayfish feed on animals and plants, either living or decomposing, and detritus.[1]
> 
> The term "crayfish" is applied to saltwater species in some countries.
> ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crayfish - Wikipedia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> en.wikipedia.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> As someone whom grew up in the Pacific North West -Puget Sound I also know a bit about fish.  For example the geoduck is not your typical mollusk.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There are very few saltwater crawfish/crayfish,in fact they aren't even worth mentioning.
> When someone says crawfish they are refering to fresh water crawfish....end of story.
> And as we all know the south rules when it comes to crawfish.
> How many lbs of crawfish have you boiled?
> Me,I couldnt even tell you but it's easily over 12k lbs in my life,or 6 tons, considering we cook over 300 lbs every year and I've done that for the last 35 years.
> Go away rookie,you're making yourself look desparete.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Don't have many crawfish/crayfish here in the PNW, and they don't look worth the trouble anyway.
> 
> Would seem counting coup is important to you, which makes you look like the desperate rookie.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So I guess that means oysters aren't worth the trouble......
Click to expand...

Raw, or cooked on the half-shell?
We've a lot more oysters here than crawfish/crayfish/crawdads~ and oysters taste better.


----------



## Stryder50

*The rice of the sea: how a tiny grain could change the way humanity eats*
Ángel León made his name serving innovative seafood. But then he discovered something in the seagrass that could transform our understanding of the sea itself – as a vast garden
...
Growing up in southern Spain, Ángel León paid little attention to the meadows of seagrass that fringed the turquoise waters near his home, their slender blades grazing him as he swam in the Bay of Cádiz.

It was only decades later – as he was fast becoming known as one of the country’s most innovative chefs – that he noticed something he had missed in previous encounters with _Zostera marina_: a clutch of tiny green grains clinging to the base of the eelgrass.His culinary instincts, honed over years in the kitchen of his restaurant Aponiente, kicked in. Could this marine grain be edible?
Lab tests hinted at its tremendous potential: gluten-free, high in omega-6 and -9 fatty acids, and
contains 50% more protein than rice per grain, according to Aponiente’s research. And all of it growing without freshwater or fertiliser.

The find has set the chef, whose restaurant won its third Michelin star in 2017, on a mission to recast the common eelgrass as a potential superfood, albeit one whose singular lifecycle could have far-reaching consequences. “In a world that is three-quarters water, it could fundamentally transform how we see oceans,” says León. “This could be the beginning of a new concept of understanding the sea as a garden.”

It’s a sweeping statement that would raise eyebrows from anyone else. But León, known across Spain as _el Chef del Mar_ (the chef of the sea), has long pushed the boundaries of seafood, fashioning chorizos out of discarded fish parts and serving sea-grown versions of tomatoes and pears at his restaurant near the Bay of Cádiz.
...








						The rice of the sea: how a tiny grain could change the way humanity eats
					

Ángel León made his name serving innovative seafood. But then he discovered something in the seagrass that could transform our understanding of the sea itself – as a vast garden




					www.theguardian.com


----------



## Stryder50

Returning to the season for al fresco dining ...
*How to Create a Charcuterie Board the French Way*
*Say cheese (and meat).*
...

When it comes to charcuterie boards, the French don’t play games. Charcuterie—an assemblage of meat, cheese, spreads, bread, olives, dried fruit, and nuts all arranged on a wood plank—isn’t just something that can be thrown together at random. Once I started dating my French boyfriend, I learned that the charcuterie board is, in fact, an art form.

From ingredients to serving techniques, there’s definitely a way to make a charcuterie board right, according to the French. While the final result may have a sense of effortlessness, it does, in fact, take a bit of effort to achieve that je ne sais quoi. Here’s how to make a charcuterie board any French person would approve of.
...








						How to Create a Charcuterie Board the French Way
					

Say cheese (and meat).




					getpocket.com


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

Stryder50 said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stryder50 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stryder50 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stryder50 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stryder50 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stryder50 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stryder50 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Disir said:
> 
> 
> 
> I just want to know why beer and lemonade are mixed together.  This is not ok. Ever.
> 
> That's almost as bad as "centre".
> 
> 
> 
> But a slice/wedge of lemon, or lime, can give an appealing twist of flavor to some beers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stryder50 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Perhaps not the final word on the matter, but a starting point ...
> ....
> 
> *Prawn* is a common name for small aquatic crustaceans with an exoskeleton and ten legs (which is a member of the order decapoda), some of which can be eaten.[1]
> 
> The term _prawn_[2] is used particularly in the United Kingdom, Ireland, and Commonwealth nations, for large swimming crustaceans or shrimp, especially those with commercial significance in the fishing industry. Shrimp that are present in this category often belong to the suborder Dendrobranchiata. In North America, the term is used less frequently, typically for freshwater shrimp. The terms _shrimp_ and _prawn_ themselves lack scientific standing. Over the years, the way _shrimp_ and _prawn_ are used has changed, and these days the terms are almost interchangeable.
> 
> ....
> 
> The terms _shrimp_ and _prawn_ are common names, not scientific names. They are vernacular or colloquial terms which lack the formal definition of scientific terms. They are not taxa, but are terms of convenience with little circumscriptional significance. There is no reason to avoid using the terms shrimp or prawn when convenient, but it is important not to confuse them with the names or relationships of actual taxa.[2]
> 
> According to the crustacean taxonomist Tin-Yam Chan, "The terms _shrimp_ and _prawn_ have no definite reference to any known taxonomic groups. Although the term _shrimp_ is sometimes applied to smaller species, while _prawn_ is more often used for larger forms, there is no clear distinction between both terms and their usage is often confused or even reverse in different countries or regions."[3] Writing in 1980, L. B. Holthuis noted that the terms _prawn_ and _shrimp_ were used inconsistently "even within a single region", generalising that larger species fished commercially were generally called _shrimp_ in the United States, and _prawns_ in other English-speaking countries, although not without exceptions.[4]
> 
> A lot of confusion surrounds the scope of the term _shrimp_. Part of the confusion originates with the association of smallness. That creates problems with shrimp-like species that are not small. The expression "jumbo shrimp" can be viewed as an oxymoron, a problem that doesn't exist with the commercial designation "jumbo prawns".[5]
> ...
> Taxonomic studies in Europe on shrimp and prawns were shaped by the common shrimp and the common prawn, both found in huge numbers along the European coastlines. The common shrimp, _Crangon crangon_, was categorised in 1758 by Carl Linnaeus, and the common prawn, _Palaemon serratus_, was categorised in 1777 by Thomas Pennant. The common shrimp is a small burrowing species aligned with the notion of a shrimp as being something small, whereas the common prawn is much larger. The terms _true shrimp_ or _true prawn_ are sometimes used to mean what a particular person thinks is a shrimp or prawn.[2] This varies with the person using the terms. But such terms are not normally used in the scientific literature, because the terms _shrimp_ and _prawn_ themselves lack scientific standing. Over the years the way _shrimp_ and _prawn_ are used has changed, and nowadays the terms are almost interchangeable. Although from time to time some biologists declare that certain common names should be confined to specific taxa, the popular use of these names seems to continue unchanged.[2][12]
> ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Prawn - Wikipedia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> en.wikipedia.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> All that did was prove me right...thanks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If that's all that really matters, and you missed the part of how the terms are often used interchangeably ... than large deal.
> 
> Rather petty issue if you ask me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not at all.
> If you dont understand something research it before posting.
> It ain't hard.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Excuse me Mr. Snarky, I did.
> 
> In both the fish market and on menus have seen the term used interchangeability and one of the main differences was with size.  Besides, in many cases most of the body and/or shell are gone so both look the same, other than size.  Where one place has called them "large shrimp" another has called them "large prawns".  Meanwhile refer back to the earlier post here on differences between UK-Commonwealth use and USA use of the terms.
> 
> Just because you have a custom in Texas doesn't mean it's the same around the world.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Shrimp are shrimp...prawns are prawns.
> Thats it.
> You claimed it was about size which is nothing close to the truth.
> Are crawfish lobsters only smaller? Of course not,they may be related but they're not the same at all.
> Crawfish can like prawns live in brackish or fresh water,while lobster and shrimp require salt water.
> You have no clue about seafood and I've grown up around it. In fact I worked on shrimp boats in my youth.
> I'd suggest you stop now....or are you going to claim oysters are the same thing as mussles.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Did you read post # 28 and understand it?
> Or understand my original comment was in response to such?
> Have you shopped the fishmarket and frozen food sections and noticed how the terms are interchanged?
> Looked at any restaurant menus lately to see how they are interchanged?
> When it comes to using the terms interchangeably it is a matter of size.
> 
> Meanwhile it's becoming clear your brain is a shrimp.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> LOL....as someone who grew up on the gulf coast I know my fish and shrimp.
> I bet you call crawfish crawdads.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Tempted to edit for brevity, but ...
> ...
> "Crawfish" redirects here. For other uses, see Crawfish (disambiguation).
> 
> *Crayfish* are freshwater crustaceans resembling small lobsters (to which they are related). In some parts of the United States, they are also known as *crawfish*, *craydids*, *crawdaddies*, *crawdads*, *freshwater lobsters*, *mountain lobsters*, *mudbugs*, or *yabbies*. Taxonomically, they are members of the superfamilies Astacoidea and Parastacoidea. They breathe through feather-like gills. Some species are found in brooks and streams, where  fresh water is running, while others thrive in swamps, ditches, and paddy fields. Most crayfish cannot tolerate polluted water, although some species, such as _Procambarus clarkii_, are hardier. Crayfish feed on animals and plants, either living or decomposing, and detritus.[1]
> 
> The term "crayfish" is applied to saltwater species in some countries.
> ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crayfish - Wikipedia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> en.wikipedia.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> As someone whom grew up in the Pacific North West -Puget Sound I also know a bit about fish.  For example the geoduck is not your typical mollusk.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There are very few saltwater crawfish/crayfish,in fact they aren't even worth mentioning.
> When someone says crawfish they are refering to fresh water crawfish....end of story.
> And as we all know the south rules when it comes to crawfish.
> How many lbs of crawfish have you boiled?
> Me,I couldnt even tell you but it's easily over 12k lbs in my life,or 6 tons, considering we cook over 300 lbs every year and I've done that for the last 35 years.
> Go away rookie,you're making yourself look desparete.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Don't have many crawfish/crayfish here in the PNW, and they don't look worth the trouble anyway.
> 
> Would seem counting coup is important to you, which makes you look like the desperate rookie.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So I guess that means oysters aren't worth the trouble......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Raw, or cooked on the half-shell?
> We've a lot more oysters here than crawfish/crayfish/crawdads~ and oysters taste better.
Click to expand...


  I'd be willing to bet you've never had Cajun Crawfish.
I've ordered oysters from Washington state and they suck compared to Gulf coast oysters.


----------



## Stryder50

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Stryder50 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stryder50 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stryder50 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stryder50 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stryder50 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stryder50 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stryder50 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Disir said:
> 
> 
> 
> I just want to know why beer and lemonade are mixed together.  This is not ok. Ever.
> 
> That's almost as bad as "centre".
> 
> 
> 
> But a slice/wedge of lemon, or lime, can give an appealing twist of flavor to some beers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stryder50 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Perhaps not the final word on the matter, but a starting point ...
> ....
> 
> *Prawn* is a common name for small aquatic crustaceans with an exoskeleton and ten legs (which is a member of the order decapoda), some of which can be eaten.[1]
> 
> The term _prawn_[2] is used particularly in the United Kingdom, Ireland, and Commonwealth nations, for large swimming crustaceans or shrimp, especially those with commercial significance in the fishing industry. Shrimp that are present in this category often belong to the suborder Dendrobranchiata. In North America, the term is used less frequently, typically for freshwater shrimp. The terms _shrimp_ and _prawn_ themselves lack scientific standing. Over the years, the way _shrimp_ and _prawn_ are used has changed, and these days the terms are almost interchangeable.
> 
> ....
> 
> The terms _shrimp_ and _prawn_ are common names, not scientific names. They are vernacular or colloquial terms which lack the formal definition of scientific terms. They are not taxa, but are terms of convenience with little circumscriptional significance. There is no reason to avoid using the terms shrimp or prawn when convenient, but it is important not to confuse them with the names or relationships of actual taxa.[2]
> 
> According to the crustacean taxonomist Tin-Yam Chan, "The terms _shrimp_ and _prawn_ have no definite reference to any known taxonomic groups. Although the term _shrimp_ is sometimes applied to smaller species, while _prawn_ is more often used for larger forms, there is no clear distinction between both terms and their usage is often confused or even reverse in different countries or regions."[3] Writing in 1980, L. B. Holthuis noted that the terms _prawn_ and _shrimp_ were used inconsistently "even within a single region", generalising that larger species fished commercially were generally called _shrimp_ in the United States, and _prawns_ in other English-speaking countries, although not without exceptions.[4]
> 
> A lot of confusion surrounds the scope of the term _shrimp_. Part of the confusion originates with the association of smallness. That creates problems with shrimp-like species that are not small. The expression "jumbo shrimp" can be viewed as an oxymoron, a problem that doesn't exist with the commercial designation "jumbo prawns".[5]
> ...
> Taxonomic studies in Europe on shrimp and prawns were shaped by the common shrimp and the common prawn, both found in huge numbers along the European coastlines. The common shrimp, _Crangon crangon_, was categorised in 1758 by Carl Linnaeus, and the common prawn, _Palaemon serratus_, was categorised in 1777 by Thomas Pennant. The common shrimp is a small burrowing species aligned with the notion of a shrimp as being something small, whereas the common prawn is much larger. The terms _true shrimp_ or _true prawn_ are sometimes used to mean what a particular person thinks is a shrimp or prawn.[2] This varies with the person using the terms. But such terms are not normally used in the scientific literature, because the terms _shrimp_ and _prawn_ themselves lack scientific standing. Over the years the way _shrimp_ and _prawn_ are used has changed, and nowadays the terms are almost interchangeable. Although from time to time some biologists declare that certain common names should be confined to specific taxa, the popular use of these names seems to continue unchanged.[2][12]
> ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Prawn - Wikipedia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> en.wikipedia.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> All that did was prove me right...thanks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If that's all that really matters, and you missed the part of how the terms are often used interchangeably ... than large deal.
> 
> Rather petty issue if you ask me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not at all.
> If you dont understand something research it before posting.
> It ain't hard.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Excuse me Mr. Snarky, I did.
> 
> In both the fish market and on menus have seen the term used interchangeability and one of the main differences was with size.  Besides, in many cases most of the body and/or shell are gone so both look the same, other than size.  Where one place has called them "large shrimp" another has called them "large prawns".  Meanwhile refer back to the earlier post here on differences between UK-Commonwealth use and USA use of the terms.
> 
> Just because you have a custom in Texas doesn't mean it's the same around the world.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Shrimp are shrimp...prawns are prawns.
> Thats it.
> You claimed it was about size which is nothing close to the truth.
> Are crawfish lobsters only smaller? Of course not,they may be related but they're not the same at all.
> Crawfish can like prawns live in brackish or fresh water,while lobster and shrimp require salt water.
> You have no clue about seafood and I've grown up around it. In fact I worked on shrimp boats in my youth.
> I'd suggest you stop now....or are you going to claim oysters are the same thing as mussles.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Did you read post # 28 and understand it?
> Or understand my original comment was in response to such?
> Have you shopped the fishmarket and frozen food sections and noticed how the terms are interchanged?
> Looked at any restaurant menus lately to see how they are interchanged?
> When it comes to using the terms interchangeably it is a matter of size.
> 
> Meanwhile it's becoming clear your brain is a shrimp.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> LOL....as someone who grew up on the gulf coast I know my fish and shrimp.
> I bet you call crawfish crawdads.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Tempted to edit for brevity, but ...
> ...
> "Crawfish" redirects here. For other uses, see Crawfish (disambiguation).
> 
> *Crayfish* are freshwater crustaceans resembling small lobsters (to which they are related). In some parts of the United States, they are also known as *crawfish*, *craydids*, *crawdaddies*, *crawdads*, *freshwater lobsters*, *mountain lobsters*, *mudbugs*, or *yabbies*. Taxonomically, they are members of the superfamilies Astacoidea and Parastacoidea. They breathe through feather-like gills. Some species are found in brooks and streams, where  fresh water is running, while others thrive in swamps, ditches, and paddy fields. Most crayfish cannot tolerate polluted water, although some species, such as _Procambarus clarkii_, are hardier. Crayfish feed on animals and plants, either living or decomposing, and detritus.[1]
> 
> The term "crayfish" is applied to saltwater species in some countries.
> ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crayfish - Wikipedia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> en.wikipedia.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> As someone whom grew up in the Pacific North West -Puget Sound I also know a bit about fish.  For example the geoduck is not your typical mollusk.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There are very few saltwater crawfish/crayfish,in fact they aren't even worth mentioning.
> When someone says crawfish they are refering to fresh water crawfish....end of story.
> And as we all know the south rules when it comes to crawfish.
> How many lbs of crawfish have you boiled?
> Me,I couldnt even tell you but it's easily over 12k lbs in my life,or 6 tons, considering we cook over 300 lbs every year and I've done that for the last 35 years.
> Go away rookie,you're making yourself look desparete.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Don't have many crawfish/crayfish here in the PNW, and they don't look worth the trouble anyway.
> 
> Would seem counting coup is important to you, which makes you look like the desperate rookie.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So I guess that means oysters aren't worth the trouble......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Raw, or cooked on the half-shell?
> We've a lot more oysters here than crawfish/crayfish/crawdads~ and oysters taste better.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'd be willing to bet you've never had Cajun Crawfish.
> I've ordered oysters from Washington state and they suck compared to Gulf coast oysters.
Click to expand...

Long ago.  I'd rather go with local crab, Dungeness or King.
There are numerous varities of oysters here and you may have prepared them wrong.  Best to do fresh.


----------



## Stryder50

*Garlic Butter Steak Bites and Fries Recipe*
*Perfectly garlicky and oh-so-buttery. These steak bites just melt in your mouth, paired with crisp-baked fries.*








						Garlic Butter Steak Bites and Fries Recipe
					

Perfectly garlicky and oh-so-buttery. These steak bites just melt in your mouth, paired with crisp-baked fries.




					getpocket.com


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

Stryder50 said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stryder50 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stryder50 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stryder50 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stryder50 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stryder50 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stryder50 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stryder50 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Disir said:
> 
> 
> 
> I just want to know why beer and lemonade are mixed together.  This is not ok. Ever.
> 
> That's almost as bad as "centre".
> 
> 
> 
> But a slice/wedge of lemon, or lime, can give an appealing twist of flavor to some beers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stryder50 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Perhaps not the final word on the matter, but a starting point ...
> ....
> 
> *Prawn* is a common name for small aquatic crustaceans with an exoskeleton and ten legs (which is a member of the order decapoda), some of which can be eaten.[1]
> 
> The term _prawn_[2] is used particularly in the United Kingdom, Ireland, and Commonwealth nations, for large swimming crustaceans or shrimp, especially those with commercial significance in the fishing industry. Shrimp that are present in this category often belong to the suborder Dendrobranchiata. In North America, the term is used less frequently, typically for freshwater shrimp. The terms _shrimp_ and _prawn_ themselves lack scientific standing. Over the years, the way _shrimp_ and _prawn_ are used has changed, and these days the terms are almost interchangeable.
> 
> ....
> 
> The terms _shrimp_ and _prawn_ are common names, not scientific names. They are vernacular or colloquial terms which lack the formal definition of scientific terms. They are not taxa, but are terms of convenience with little circumscriptional significance. There is no reason to avoid using the terms shrimp or prawn when convenient, but it is important not to confuse them with the names or relationships of actual taxa.[2]
> 
> According to the crustacean taxonomist Tin-Yam Chan, "The terms _shrimp_ and _prawn_ have no definite reference to any known taxonomic groups. Although the term _shrimp_ is sometimes applied to smaller species, while _prawn_ is more often used for larger forms, there is no clear distinction between both terms and their usage is often confused or even reverse in different countries or regions."[3] Writing in 1980, L. B. Holthuis noted that the terms _prawn_ and _shrimp_ were used inconsistently "even within a single region", generalising that larger species fished commercially were generally called _shrimp_ in the United States, and _prawns_ in other English-speaking countries, although not without exceptions.[4]
> 
> A lot of confusion surrounds the scope of the term _shrimp_. Part of the confusion originates with the association of smallness. That creates problems with shrimp-like species that are not small. The expression "jumbo shrimp" can be viewed as an oxymoron, a problem that doesn't exist with the commercial designation "jumbo prawns".[5]
> ...
> Taxonomic studies in Europe on shrimp and prawns were shaped by the common shrimp and the common prawn, both found in huge numbers along the European coastlines. The common shrimp, _Crangon crangon_, was categorised in 1758 by Carl Linnaeus, and the common prawn, _Palaemon serratus_, was categorised in 1777 by Thomas Pennant. The common shrimp is a small burrowing species aligned with the notion of a shrimp as being something small, whereas the common prawn is much larger. The terms _true shrimp_ or _true prawn_ are sometimes used to mean what a particular person thinks is a shrimp or prawn.[2] This varies with the person using the terms. But such terms are not normally used in the scientific literature, because the terms _shrimp_ and _prawn_ themselves lack scientific standing. Over the years the way _shrimp_ and _prawn_ are used has changed, and nowadays the terms are almost interchangeable. Although from time to time some biologists declare that certain common names should be confined to specific taxa, the popular use of these names seems to continue unchanged.[2][12]
> ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Prawn - Wikipedia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> en.wikipedia.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> All that did was prove me right...thanks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If that's all that really matters, and you missed the part of how the terms are often used interchangeably ... than large deal.
> 
> Rather petty issue if you ask me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not at all.
> If you dont understand something research it before posting.
> It ain't hard.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Excuse me Mr. Snarky, I did.
> 
> In both the fish market and on menus have seen the term used interchangeability and one of the main differences was with size.  Besides, in many cases most of the body and/or shell are gone so both look the same, other than size.  Where one place has called them "large shrimp" another has called them "large prawns".  Meanwhile refer back to the earlier post here on differences between UK-Commonwealth use and USA use of the terms.
> 
> Just because you have a custom in Texas doesn't mean it's the same around the world.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Shrimp are shrimp...prawns are prawns.
> Thats it.
> You claimed it was about size which is nothing close to the truth.
> Are crawfish lobsters only smaller? Of course not,they may be related but they're not the same at all.
> Crawfish can like prawns live in brackish or fresh water,while lobster and shrimp require salt water.
> You have no clue about seafood and I've grown up around it. In fact I worked on shrimp boats in my youth.
> I'd suggest you stop now....or are you going to claim oysters are the same thing as mussles.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Did you read post # 28 and understand it?
> Or understand my original comment was in response to such?
> Have you shopped the fishmarket and frozen food sections and noticed how the terms are interchanged?
> Looked at any restaurant menus lately to see how they are interchanged?
> When it comes to using the terms interchangeably it is a matter of size.
> 
> Meanwhile it's becoming clear your brain is a shrimp.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> LOL....as someone who grew up on the gulf coast I know my fish and shrimp.
> I bet you call crawfish crawdads.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Tempted to edit for brevity, but ...
> ...
> "Crawfish" redirects here. For other uses, see Crawfish (disambiguation).
> 
> *Crayfish* are freshwater crustaceans resembling small lobsters (to which they are related). In some parts of the United States, they are also known as *crawfish*, *craydids*, *crawdaddies*, *crawdads*, *freshwater lobsters*, *mountain lobsters*, *mudbugs*, or *yabbies*. Taxonomically, they are members of the superfamilies Astacoidea and Parastacoidea. They breathe through feather-like gills. Some species are found in brooks and streams, where  fresh water is running, while others thrive in swamps, ditches, and paddy fields. Most crayfish cannot tolerate polluted water, although some species, such as _Procambarus clarkii_, are hardier. Crayfish feed on animals and plants, either living or decomposing, and detritus.[1]
> 
> The term "crayfish" is applied to saltwater species in some countries.
> ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crayfish - Wikipedia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> en.wikipedia.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> As someone whom grew up in the Pacific North West -Puget Sound I also know a bit about fish.  For example the geoduck is not your typical mollusk.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There are very few saltwater crawfish/crayfish,in fact they aren't even worth mentioning.
> When someone says crawfish they are refering to fresh water crawfish....end of story.
> And as we all know the south rules when it comes to crawfish.
> How many lbs of crawfish have you boiled?
> Me,I couldnt even tell you but it's easily over 12k lbs in my life,or 6 tons, considering we cook over 300 lbs every year and I've done that for the last 35 years.
> Go away rookie,you're making yourself look desparete.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Don't have many crawfish/crayfish here in the PNW, and they don't look worth the trouble anyway.
> 
> Would seem counting coup is important to you, which makes you look like the desperate rookie.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So I guess that means oysters aren't worth the trouble......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Raw, or cooked on the half-shell?
> We've a lot more oysters here than crawfish/crayfish/crawdads~ and oysters taste better.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'd be willing to bet you've never had Cajun Crawfish.
> I've ordered oysters from Washington state and they suck compared to Gulf coast oysters.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Long ago.  I'd rather go with local crab, Dungeness or King.
> There are numerous varities of oysters here and you may have prepared them wrong.  Best to do fresh.
Click to expand...


  Who the hell eats dead oysters and how exactly does one prepare oysters on the half shell wrong?
I had them overnighted and wasn't impressed.


----------



## Stryder50

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Stryder50 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stryder50 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stryder50 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stryder50 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stryder50 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stryder50 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stryder50 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stryder50 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Disir said:
> 
> 
> 
> I just want to know why beer and lemonade are mixed together.  This is not ok. Ever.
> 
> That's almost as bad as "centre".
> 
> 
> 
> But a slice/wedge of lemon, or lime, can give an appealing twist of flavor to some beers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stryder50 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Perhaps not the final word on the matter, but a starting point ...
> ....
> 
> *Prawn* is a common name for small aquatic crustaceans with an exoskeleton and ten legs (which is a member of the order decapoda), some of which can be eaten.[1]
> 
> The term _prawn_[2] is used particularly in the United Kingdom, Ireland, and Commonwealth nations, for large swimming crustaceans or shrimp, especially those with commercial significance in the fishing industry. Shrimp that are present in this category often belong to the suborder Dendrobranchiata. In North America, the term is used less frequently, typically for freshwater shrimp. The terms _shrimp_ and _prawn_ themselves lack scientific standing. Over the years, the way _shrimp_ and _prawn_ are used has changed, and these days the terms are almost interchangeable.
> 
> ....
> 
> The terms _shrimp_ and _prawn_ are common names, not scientific names. They are vernacular or colloquial terms which lack the formal definition of scientific terms. They are not taxa, but are terms of convenience with little circumscriptional significance. There is no reason to avoid using the terms shrimp or prawn when convenient, but it is important not to confuse them with the names or relationships of actual taxa.[2]
> 
> According to the crustacean taxonomist Tin-Yam Chan, "The terms _shrimp_ and _prawn_ have no definite reference to any known taxonomic groups. Although the term _shrimp_ is sometimes applied to smaller species, while _prawn_ is more often used for larger forms, there is no clear distinction between both terms and their usage is often confused or even reverse in different countries or regions."[3] Writing in 1980, L. B. Holthuis noted that the terms _prawn_ and _shrimp_ were used inconsistently "even within a single region", generalising that larger species fished commercially were generally called _shrimp_ in the United States, and _prawns_ in other English-speaking countries, although not without exceptions.[4]
> 
> A lot of confusion surrounds the scope of the term _shrimp_. Part of the confusion originates with the association of smallness. That creates problems with shrimp-like species that are not small. The expression "jumbo shrimp" can be viewed as an oxymoron, a problem that doesn't exist with the commercial designation "jumbo prawns".[5]
> ...
> Taxonomic studies in Europe on shrimp and prawns were shaped by the common shrimp and the common prawn, both found in huge numbers along the European coastlines. The common shrimp, _Crangon crangon_, was categorised in 1758 by Carl Linnaeus, and the common prawn, _Palaemon serratus_, was categorised in 1777 by Thomas Pennant. The common shrimp is a small burrowing species aligned with the notion of a shrimp as being something small, whereas the common prawn is much larger. The terms _true shrimp_ or _true prawn_ are sometimes used to mean what a particular person thinks is a shrimp or prawn.[2] This varies with the person using the terms. But such terms are not normally used in the scientific literature, because the terms _shrimp_ and _prawn_ themselves lack scientific standing. Over the years the way _shrimp_ and _prawn_ are used has changed, and nowadays the terms are almost interchangeable. Although from time to time some biologists declare that certain common names should be confined to specific taxa, the popular use of these names seems to continue unchanged.[2][12]
> ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Prawn - Wikipedia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> en.wikipedia.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> All that did was prove me right...thanks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If that's all that really matters, and you missed the part of how the terms are often used interchangeably ... than large deal.
> 
> Rather petty issue if you ask me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not at all.
> If you dont understand something research it before posting.
> It ain't hard.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Excuse me Mr. Snarky, I did.
> 
> In both the fish market and on menus have seen the term used interchangeability and one of the main differences was with size.  Besides, in many cases most of the body and/or shell are gone so both look the same, other than size.  Where one place has called them "large shrimp" another has called them "large prawns".  Meanwhile refer back to the earlier post here on differences between UK-Commonwealth use and USA use of the terms.
> 
> Just because you have a custom in Texas doesn't mean it's the same around the world.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Shrimp are shrimp...prawns are prawns.
> Thats it.
> You claimed it was about size which is nothing close to the truth.
> Are crawfish lobsters only smaller? Of course not,they may be related but they're not the same at all.
> Crawfish can like prawns live in brackish or fresh water,while lobster and shrimp require salt water.
> You have no clue about seafood and I've grown up around it. In fact I worked on shrimp boats in my youth.
> I'd suggest you stop now....or are you going to claim oysters are the same thing as mussles.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Did you read post # 28 and understand it?
> Or understand my original comment was in response to such?
> Have you shopped the fishmarket and frozen food sections and noticed how the terms are interchanged?
> Looked at any restaurant menus lately to see how they are interchanged?
> When it comes to using the terms interchangeably it is a matter of size.
> 
> Meanwhile it's becoming clear your brain is a shrimp.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> LOL....as someone who grew up on the gulf coast I know my fish and shrimp.
> I bet you call crawfish crawdads.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Tempted to edit for brevity, but ...
> ...
> "Crawfish" redirects here. For other uses, see Crawfish (disambiguation).
> 
> *Crayfish* are freshwater crustaceans resembling small lobsters (to which they are related). In some parts of the United States, they are also known as *crawfish*, *craydids*, *crawdaddies*, *crawdads*, *freshwater lobsters*, *mountain lobsters*, *mudbugs*, or *yabbies*. Taxonomically, they are members of the superfamilies Astacoidea and Parastacoidea. They breathe through feather-like gills. Some species are found in brooks and streams, where  fresh water is running, while others thrive in swamps, ditches, and paddy fields. Most crayfish cannot tolerate polluted water, although some species, such as _Procambarus clarkii_, are hardier. Crayfish feed on animals and plants, either living or decomposing, and detritus.[1]
> 
> The term "crayfish" is applied to saltwater species in some countries.
> ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crayfish - Wikipedia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> en.wikipedia.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> As someone whom grew up in the Pacific North West -Puget Sound I also know a bit about fish.  For example the geoduck is not your typical mollusk.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There are very few saltwater crawfish/crayfish,in fact they aren't even worth mentioning.
> When someone says crawfish they are refering to fresh water crawfish....end of story.
> And as we all know the south rules when it comes to crawfish.
> How many lbs of crawfish have you boiled?
> Me,I couldnt even tell you but it's easily over 12k lbs in my life,or 6 tons, considering we cook over 300 lbs every year and I've done that for the last 35 years.
> Go away rookie,you're making yourself look desparete.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Don't have many crawfish/crayfish here in the PNW, and they don't look worth the trouble anyway.
> 
> Would seem counting coup is important to you, which makes you look like the desperate rookie.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So I guess that means oysters aren't worth the trouble......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Raw, or cooked on the half-shell?
> We've a lot more oysters here than crawfish/crayfish/crawdads~ and oysters taste better.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'd be willing to bet you've never had Cajun Crawfish.
> I've ordered oysters from Washington state and they suck compared to Gulf coast oysters.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Long ago.  I'd rather go with local crab, Dungeness or King.
> There are numerous varities of oysters here and you may have prepared them wrong.  Best to do fresh.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Who the hell eats dead oysters and how exactly does one prepare oysters on the half shell wrong?
> I had them overnighted and wasn't impressed.
Click to expand...

So you say.
Excuse me if I find your credibility questionable.

BTW, since oysters can be had in jar and smoked, their are many ways to eat then dead.  Usually they have died when eaten raw unless do so immediately after harvested.

One way to do "half shell" is barbecue.  Over cook and gets a bit chewy.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

Stryder50 said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stryder50 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stryder50 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stryder50 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stryder50 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stryder50 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stryder50 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stryder50 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stryder50 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Disir said:
> 
> 
> 
> I just want to know why beer and lemonade are mixed together.  This is not ok. Ever.
> 
> That's almost as bad as "centre".
> 
> 
> 
> But a slice/wedge of lemon, or lime, can give an appealing twist of flavor to some beers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stryder50 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Perhaps not the final word on the matter, but a starting point ...
> ....
> 
> *Prawn* is a common name for small aquatic crustaceans with an exoskeleton and ten legs (which is a member of the order decapoda), some of which can be eaten.[1]
> 
> The term _prawn_[2] is used particularly in the United Kingdom, Ireland, and Commonwealth nations, for large swimming crustaceans or shrimp, especially those with commercial significance in the fishing industry. Shrimp that are present in this category often belong to the suborder Dendrobranchiata. In North America, the term is used less frequently, typically for freshwater shrimp. The terms _shrimp_ and _prawn_ themselves lack scientific standing. Over the years, the way _shrimp_ and _prawn_ are used has changed, and these days the terms are almost interchangeable.
> 
> ....
> 
> The terms _shrimp_ and _prawn_ are common names, not scientific names. They are vernacular or colloquial terms which lack the formal definition of scientific terms. They are not taxa, but are terms of convenience with little circumscriptional significance. There is no reason to avoid using the terms shrimp or prawn when convenient, but it is important not to confuse them with the names or relationships of actual taxa.[2]
> 
> According to the crustacean taxonomist Tin-Yam Chan, "The terms _shrimp_ and _prawn_ have no definite reference to any known taxonomic groups. Although the term _shrimp_ is sometimes applied to smaller species, while _prawn_ is more often used for larger forms, there is no clear distinction between both terms and their usage is often confused or even reverse in different countries or regions."[3] Writing in 1980, L. B. Holthuis noted that the terms _prawn_ and _shrimp_ were used inconsistently "even within a single region", generalising that larger species fished commercially were generally called _shrimp_ in the United States, and _prawns_ in other English-speaking countries, although not without exceptions.[4]
> 
> A lot of confusion surrounds the scope of the term _shrimp_. Part of the confusion originates with the association of smallness. That creates problems with shrimp-like species that are not small. The expression "jumbo shrimp" can be viewed as an oxymoron, a problem that doesn't exist with the commercial designation "jumbo prawns".[5]
> ...
> Taxonomic studies in Europe on shrimp and prawns were shaped by the common shrimp and the common prawn, both found in huge numbers along the European coastlines. The common shrimp, _Crangon crangon_, was categorised in 1758 by Carl Linnaeus, and the common prawn, _Palaemon serratus_, was categorised in 1777 by Thomas Pennant. The common shrimp is a small burrowing species aligned with the notion of a shrimp as being something small, whereas the common prawn is much larger. The terms _true shrimp_ or _true prawn_ are sometimes used to mean what a particular person thinks is a shrimp or prawn.[2] This varies with the person using the terms. But such terms are not normally used in the scientific literature, because the terms _shrimp_ and _prawn_ themselves lack scientific standing. Over the years the way _shrimp_ and _prawn_ are used has changed, and nowadays the terms are almost interchangeable. Although from time to time some biologists declare that certain common names should be confined to specific taxa, the popular use of these names seems to continue unchanged.[2][12]
> ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Prawn - Wikipedia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> en.wikipedia.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> All that did was prove me right...thanks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If that's all that really matters, and you missed the part of how the terms are often used interchangeably ... than large deal.
> 
> Rather petty issue if you ask me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not at all.
> If you dont understand something research it before posting.
> It ain't hard.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Excuse me Mr. Snarky, I did.
> 
> In both the fish market and on menus have seen the term used interchangeability and one of the main differences was with size.  Besides, in many cases most of the body and/or shell are gone so both look the same, other than size.  Where one place has called them "large shrimp" another has called them "large prawns".  Meanwhile refer back to the earlier post here on differences between UK-Commonwealth use and USA use of the terms.
> 
> Just because you have a custom in Texas doesn't mean it's the same around the world.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Shrimp are shrimp...prawns are prawns.
> Thats it.
> You claimed it was about size which is nothing close to the truth.
> Are crawfish lobsters only smaller? Of course not,they may be related but they're not the same at all.
> Crawfish can like prawns live in brackish or fresh water,while lobster and shrimp require salt water.
> You have no clue about seafood and I've grown up around it. In fact I worked on shrimp boats in my youth.
> I'd suggest you stop now....or are you going to claim oysters are the same thing as mussles.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Did you read post # 28 and understand it?
> Or understand my original comment was in response to such?
> Have you shopped the fishmarket and frozen food sections and noticed how the terms are interchanged?
> Looked at any restaurant menus lately to see how they are interchanged?
> When it comes to using the terms interchangeably it is a matter of size.
> 
> Meanwhile it's becoming clear your brain is a shrimp.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> LOL....as someone who grew up on the gulf coast I know my fish and shrimp.
> I bet you call crawfish crawdads.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Tempted to edit for brevity, but ...
> ...
> "Crawfish" redirects here. For other uses, see Crawfish (disambiguation).
> 
> *Crayfish* are freshwater crustaceans resembling small lobsters (to which they are related). In some parts of the United States, they are also known as *crawfish*, *craydids*, *crawdaddies*, *crawdads*, *freshwater lobsters*, *mountain lobsters*, *mudbugs*, or *yabbies*. Taxonomically, they are members of the superfamilies Astacoidea and Parastacoidea. They breathe through feather-like gills. Some species are found in brooks and streams, where  fresh water is running, while others thrive in swamps, ditches, and paddy fields. Most crayfish cannot tolerate polluted water, although some species, such as _Procambarus clarkii_, are hardier. Crayfish feed on animals and plants, either living or decomposing, and detritus.[1]
> 
> The term "crayfish" is applied to saltwater species in some countries.
> ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crayfish - Wikipedia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> en.wikipedia.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> As someone whom grew up in the Pacific North West -Puget Sound I also know a bit about fish.  For example the geoduck is not your typical mollusk.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There are very few saltwater crawfish/crayfish,in fact they aren't even worth mentioning.
> When someone says crawfish they are refering to fresh water crawfish....end of story.
> And as we all know the south rules when it comes to crawfish.
> How many lbs of crawfish have you boiled?
> Me,I couldnt even tell you but it's easily over 12k lbs in my life,or 6 tons, considering we cook over 300 lbs every year and I've done that for the last 35 years.
> Go away rookie,you're making yourself look desparete.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Don't have many crawfish/crayfish here in the PNW, and they don't look worth the trouble anyway.
> 
> Would seem counting coup is important to you, which makes you look like the desperate rookie.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So I guess that means oysters aren't worth the trouble......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Raw, or cooked on the half-shell?
> We've a lot more oysters here than crawfish/crayfish/crawdads~ and oysters taste better.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'd be willing to bet you've never had Cajun Crawfish.
> I've ordered oysters from Washington state and they suck compared to Gulf coast oysters.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Long ago.  I'd rather go with local crab, Dungeness or King.
> There are numerous varities of oysters here and you may have prepared them wrong.  Best to do fresh.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Who the hell eats dead oysters and how exactly does one prepare oysters on the half shell wrong?
> I had them overnighted and wasn't impressed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So you say.
> Excuse me if I find your credibility questionable.
> 
> BTW, since oysters can be had in jar and smoked, their are many ways to eat then dead.  Usually they have died when eaten raw unless do so immediately after harvested.
> 
> One way to do "half shell" is barbecue.  Over cook and gets a bit chewy.
Click to expand...


   I dont eat dead oysters unless they're in a pot of Gumbo.
And you're full of shit when you say oysters die immediately after harvest which leads me to believe you have no clue about oysters.
   They'll stay alive for up to a week after harvesting them if they're kept cold.


----------



## Stryder50

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Stryder50 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stryder50 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stryder50 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stryder50 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stryder50 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stryder50 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stryder50 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stryder50 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stryder50 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Disir said:
> 
> 
> 
> I just want to know why beer and lemonade are mixed together.  This is not ok. Ever.
> 
> That's almost as bad as "centre".
> 
> 
> 
> But a slice/wedge of lemon, or lime, can give an appealing twist of flavor to some beers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stryder50 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Perhaps not the final word on the matter, but a starting point ...
> ....
> 
> *Prawn* is a common name for small aquatic crustaceans with an exoskeleton and ten legs (which is a member of the order decapoda), some of which can be eaten.[1]
> 
> The term _prawn_[2] is used particularly in the United Kingdom, Ireland, and Commonwealth nations, for large swimming crustaceans or shrimp, especially those with commercial significance in the fishing industry. Shrimp that are present in this category often belong to the suborder Dendrobranchiata. In North America, the term is used less frequently, typically for freshwater shrimp. The terms _shrimp_ and _prawn_ themselves lack scientific standing. Over the years, the way _shrimp_ and _prawn_ are used has changed, and these days the terms are almost interchangeable.
> 
> ....
> 
> The terms _shrimp_ and _prawn_ are common names, not scientific names. They are vernacular or colloquial terms which lack the formal definition of scientific terms. They are not taxa, but are terms of convenience with little circumscriptional significance. There is no reason to avoid using the terms shrimp or prawn when convenient, but it is important not to confuse them with the names or relationships of actual taxa.[2]
> 
> According to the crustacean taxonomist Tin-Yam Chan, "The terms _shrimp_ and _prawn_ have no definite reference to any known taxonomic groups. Although the term _shrimp_ is sometimes applied to smaller species, while _prawn_ is more often used for larger forms, there is no clear distinction between both terms and their usage is often confused or even reverse in different countries or regions."[3] Writing in 1980, L. B. Holthuis noted that the terms _prawn_ and _shrimp_ were used inconsistently "even within a single region", generalising that larger species fished commercially were generally called _shrimp_ in the United States, and _prawns_ in other English-speaking countries, although not without exceptions.[4]
> 
> A lot of confusion surrounds the scope of the term _shrimp_. Part of the confusion originates with the association of smallness. That creates problems with shrimp-like species that are not small. The expression "jumbo shrimp" can be viewed as an oxymoron, a problem that doesn't exist with the commercial designation "jumbo prawns".[5]
> ...
> Taxonomic studies in Europe on shrimp and prawns were shaped by the common shrimp and the common prawn, both found in huge numbers along the European coastlines. The common shrimp, _Crangon crangon_, was categorised in 1758 by Carl Linnaeus, and the common prawn, _Palaemon serratus_, was categorised in 1777 by Thomas Pennant. The common shrimp is a small burrowing species aligned with the notion of a shrimp as being something small, whereas the common prawn is much larger. The terms _true shrimp_ or _true prawn_ are sometimes used to mean what a particular person thinks is a shrimp or prawn.[2] This varies with the person using the terms. But such terms are not normally used in the scientific literature, because the terms _shrimp_ and _prawn_ themselves lack scientific standing. Over the years the way _shrimp_ and _prawn_ are used has changed, and nowadays the terms are almost interchangeable. Although from time to time some biologists declare that certain common names should be confined to specific taxa, the popular use of these names seems to continue unchanged.[2][12]
> ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Prawn - Wikipedia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> en.wikipedia.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> All that did was prove me right...thanks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If that's all that really matters, and you missed the part of how the terms are often used interchangeably ... than large deal.
> 
> Rather petty issue if you ask me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not at all.
> If you dont understand something research it before posting.
> It ain't hard.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Excuse me Mr. Snarky, I did.
> 
> In both the fish market and on menus have seen the term used interchangeability and one of the main differences was with size.  Besides, in many cases most of the body and/or shell are gone so both look the same, other than size.  Where one place has called them "large shrimp" another has called them "large prawns".  Meanwhile refer back to the earlier post here on differences between UK-Commonwealth use and USA use of the terms.
> 
> Just because you have a custom in Texas doesn't mean it's the same around the world.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Shrimp are shrimp...prawns are prawns.
> Thats it.
> You claimed it was about size which is nothing close to the truth.
> Are crawfish lobsters only smaller? Of course not,they may be related but they're not the same at all.
> Crawfish can like prawns live in brackish or fresh water,while lobster and shrimp require salt water.
> You have no clue about seafood and I've grown up around it. In fact I worked on shrimp boats in my youth.
> I'd suggest you stop now....or are you going to claim oysters are the same thing as mussles.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Did you read post # 28 and understand it?
> Or understand my original comment was in response to such?
> Have you shopped the fishmarket and frozen food sections and noticed how the terms are interchanged?
> Looked at any restaurant menus lately to see how they are interchanged?
> When it comes to using the terms interchangeably it is a matter of size.
> 
> Meanwhile it's becoming clear your brain is a shrimp.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> LOL....as someone who grew up on the gulf coast I know my fish and shrimp.
> I bet you call crawfish crawdads.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Tempted to edit for brevity, but ...
> ...
> "Crawfish" redirects here. For other uses, see Crawfish (disambiguation).
> 
> *Crayfish* are freshwater crustaceans resembling small lobsters (to which they are related). In some parts of the United States, they are also known as *crawfish*, *craydids*, *crawdaddies*, *crawdads*, *freshwater lobsters*, *mountain lobsters*, *mudbugs*, or *yabbies*. Taxonomically, they are members of the superfamilies Astacoidea and Parastacoidea. They breathe through feather-like gills. Some species are found in brooks and streams, where  fresh water is running, while others thrive in swamps, ditches, and paddy fields. Most crayfish cannot tolerate polluted water, although some species, such as _Procambarus clarkii_, are hardier. Crayfish feed on animals and plants, either living or decomposing, and detritus.[1]
> 
> The term "crayfish" is applied to saltwater species in some countries.
> ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crayfish - Wikipedia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> en.wikipedia.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> As someone whom grew up in the Pacific North West -Puget Sound I also know a bit about fish.  For example the geoduck is not your typical mollusk.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There are very few saltwater crawfish/crayfish,in fact they aren't even worth mentioning.
> When someone says crawfish they are refering to fresh water crawfish....end of story.
> And as we all know the south rules when it comes to crawfish.
> How many lbs of crawfish have you boiled?
> Me,I couldnt even tell you but it's easily over 12k lbs in my life,or 6 tons, considering we cook over 300 lbs every year and I've done that for the last 35 years.
> Go away rookie,you're making yourself look desparete.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Don't have many crawfish/crayfish here in the PNW, and they don't look worth the trouble anyway.
> 
> Would seem counting coup is important to you, which makes you look like the desperate rookie.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So I guess that means oysters aren't worth the trouble......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Raw, or cooked on the half-shell?
> We've a lot more oysters here than crawfish/crayfish/crawdads~ and oysters taste better.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'd be willing to bet you've never had Cajun Crawfish.
> I've ordered oysters from Washington state and they suck compared to Gulf coast oysters.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Long ago.  I'd rather go with local crab, Dungeness or King.
> There are numerous varities of oysters here and you may have prepared them wrong.  Best to do fresh.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Who the hell eats dead oysters and how exactly does one prepare oysters on the half shell wrong?
> I had them overnighted and wasn't impressed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So you say.
> Excuse me if I find your credibility questionable.
> 
> BTW, since oysters can be had in jar and smoked, their are many ways to eat then dead.  Usually they have died when eaten raw unless do so immediately after harvested.
> 
> One way to do "half shell" is barbecue.  Over cook and gets a bit chewy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I dont eat dead oysters unless they're in a pot of Gumbo.
> And you're full of shit when you say oysters die immediately after harvest which leads me to believe you have no clue about oysters.
> They'll stay alive for up to a week after harvesting them if they're kept cold.
Click to expand...

I'd didn't say they die immediately after harvest, that's another of your erroneous assumptions, which you've made several of.

They need to be kept cold in salt water, preferably same as where they were taken.

Meanwhile, increasingly clear you are concerned with being an ass on the internet rather than any productive dialogue, so you go ahead and ramble on your mental diarrhea, I'm not engaging you any longer.  Better things to do with my time and energy.


----------



## Disir

I love you people but could you break the chain? I keep getting notifications. 

Thanks!


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

Stryder50 said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stryder50 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stryder50 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stryder50 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stryder50 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stryder50 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stryder50 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stryder50 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stryder50 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stryder50 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Disir said:
> 
> 
> 
> I just want to know why beer and lemonade are mixed together.  This is not ok. Ever.
> 
> That's almost as bad as "centre".
> 
> 
> 
> But a slice/wedge of lemon, or lime, can give an appealing twist of flavor to some beers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stryder50 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Perhaps not the final word on the matter, but a starting point ...
> ....
> 
> *Prawn* is a common name for small aquatic crustaceans with an exoskeleton and ten legs (which is a member of the order decapoda), some of which can be eaten.[1]
> 
> The term _prawn_[2] is used particularly in the United Kingdom, Ireland, and Commonwealth nations, for large swimming crustaceans or shrimp, especially those with commercial significance in the fishing industry. Shrimp that are present in this category often belong to the suborder Dendrobranchiata. In North America, the term is used less frequently, typically for freshwater shrimp. The terms _shrimp_ and _prawn_ themselves lack scientific standing. Over the years, the way _shrimp_ and _prawn_ are used has changed, and these days the terms are almost interchangeable.
> 
> ....
> 
> The terms _shrimp_ and _prawn_ are common names, not scientific names. They are vernacular or colloquial terms which lack the formal definition of scientific terms. They are not taxa, but are terms of convenience with little circumscriptional significance. There is no reason to avoid using the terms shrimp or prawn when convenient, but it is important not to confuse them with the names or relationships of actual taxa.[2]
> 
> According to the crustacean taxonomist Tin-Yam Chan, "The terms _shrimp_ and _prawn_ have no definite reference to any known taxonomic groups. Although the term _shrimp_ is sometimes applied to smaller species, while _prawn_ is more often used for larger forms, there is no clear distinction between both terms and their usage is often confused or even reverse in different countries or regions."[3] Writing in 1980, L. B. Holthuis noted that the terms _prawn_ and _shrimp_ were used inconsistently "even within a single region", generalising that larger species fished commercially were generally called _shrimp_ in the United States, and _prawns_ in other English-speaking countries, although not without exceptions.[4]
> 
> A lot of confusion surrounds the scope of the term _shrimp_. Part of the confusion originates with the association of smallness. That creates problems with shrimp-like species that are not small. The expression "jumbo shrimp" can be viewed as an oxymoron, a problem that doesn't exist with the commercial designation "jumbo prawns".[5]
> ...
> Taxonomic studies in Europe on shrimp and prawns were shaped by the common shrimp and the common prawn, both found in huge numbers along the European coastlines. The common shrimp, _Crangon crangon_, was categorised in 1758 by Carl Linnaeus, and the common prawn, _Palaemon serratus_, was categorised in 1777 by Thomas Pennant. The common shrimp is a small burrowing species aligned with the notion of a shrimp as being something small, whereas the common prawn is much larger. The terms _true shrimp_ or _true prawn_ are sometimes used to mean what a particular person thinks is a shrimp or prawn.[2] This varies with the person using the terms. But such terms are not normally used in the scientific literature, because the terms _shrimp_ and _prawn_ themselves lack scientific standing. Over the years the way _shrimp_ and _prawn_ are used has changed, and nowadays the terms are almost interchangeable. Although from time to time some biologists declare that certain common names should be confined to specific taxa, the popular use of these names seems to continue unchanged.[2][12]
> ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Prawn - Wikipedia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> en.wikipedia.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> All that did was prove me right...thanks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If that's all that really matters, and you missed the part of how the terms are often used interchangeably ... than large deal.
> 
> Rather petty issue if you ask me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not at all.
> If you dont understand something research it before posting.
> It ain't hard.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Excuse me Mr. Snarky, I did.
> 
> In both the fish market and on menus have seen the term used interchangeability and one of the main differences was with size.  Besides, in many cases most of the body and/or shell are gone so both look the same, other than size.  Where one place has called them "large shrimp" another has called them "large prawns".  Meanwhile refer back to the earlier post here on differences between UK-Commonwealth use and USA use of the terms.
> 
> Just because you have a custom in Texas doesn't mean it's the same around the world.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Shrimp are shrimp...prawns are prawns.
> Thats it.
> You claimed it was about size which is nothing close to the truth.
> Are crawfish lobsters only smaller? Of course not,they may be related but they're not the same at all.
> Crawfish can like prawns live in brackish or fresh water,while lobster and shrimp require salt water.
> You have no clue about seafood and I've grown up around it. In fact I worked on shrimp boats in my youth.
> I'd suggest you stop now....or are you going to claim oysters are the same thing as mussles.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Did you read post # 28 and understand it?
> Or understand my original comment was in response to such?
> Have you shopped the fishmarket and frozen food sections and noticed how the terms are interchanged?
> Looked at any restaurant menus lately to see how they are interchanged?
> When it comes to using the terms interchangeably it is a matter of size.
> 
> Meanwhile it's becoming clear your brain is a shrimp.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> LOL....as someone who grew up on the gulf coast I know my fish and shrimp.
> I bet you call crawfish crawdads.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Tempted to edit for brevity, but ...
> ...
> "Crawfish" redirects here. For other uses, see Crawfish (disambiguation).
> 
> *Crayfish* are freshwater crustaceans resembling small lobsters (to which they are related). In some parts of the United States, they are also known as *crawfish*, *craydids*, *crawdaddies*, *crawdads*, *freshwater lobsters*, *mountain lobsters*, *mudbugs*, or *yabbies*. Taxonomically, they are members of the superfamilies Astacoidea and Parastacoidea. They breathe through feather-like gills. Some species are found in brooks and streams, where  fresh water is running, while others thrive in swamps, ditches, and paddy fields. Most crayfish cannot tolerate polluted water, although some species, such as _Procambarus clarkii_, are hardier. Crayfish feed on animals and plants, either living or decomposing, and detritus.[1]
> 
> The term "crayfish" is applied to saltwater species in some countries.
> ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crayfish - Wikipedia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> en.wikipedia.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> As someone whom grew up in the Pacific North West -Puget Sound I also know a bit about fish.  For example the geoduck is not your typical mollusk.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There are very few saltwater crawfish/crayfish,in fact they aren't even worth mentioning.
> When someone says crawfish they are refering to fresh water crawfish....end of story.
> And as we all know the south rules when it comes to crawfish.
> How many lbs of crawfish have you boiled?
> Me,I couldnt even tell you but it's easily over 12k lbs in my life,or 6 tons, considering we cook over 300 lbs every year and I've done that for the last 35 years.
> Go away rookie,you're making yourself look desparete.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Don't have many crawfish/crayfish here in the PNW, and they don't look worth the trouble anyway.
> 
> Would seem counting coup is important to you, which makes you look like the desperate rookie.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So I guess that means oysters aren't worth the trouble......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Raw, or cooked on the half-shell?
> We've a lot more oysters here than crawfish/crayfish/crawdads~ and oysters taste better.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'd be willing to bet you've never had Cajun Crawfish.
> I've ordered oysters from Washington state and they suck compared to Gulf coast oysters.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Long ago.  I'd rather go with local crab, Dungeness or King.
> There are numerous varities of oysters here and you may have prepared them wrong.  Best to do fresh.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Who the hell eats dead oysters and how exactly does one prepare oysters on the half shell wrong?
> I had them overnighted and wasn't impressed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So you say.
> Excuse me if I find your credibility questionable.
> 
> BTW, since oysters can be had in jar and smoked, their are many ways to eat then dead.  Usually they have died when eaten raw unless do so immediately after harvested.
> 
> One way to do "half shell" is barbecue.  Over cook and gets a bit chewy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I dont eat dead oysters unless they're in a pot of Gumbo.
> And you're full of shit when you say oysters die immediately after harvest which leads me to believe you have no clue about oysters.
> They'll stay alive for up to a week after harvesting them if they're kept cold.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'd didn't say they die immediately after harvest, that's another of your erroneous assumptions, which you've made several of.
> 
> They need to be kept cold in salt water, preferably same as where they were taken.
> 
> Meanwhile, increasingly clear you are concerned with being an ass on the internet rather than any productive dialogue, so you go ahead and ramble on your mental diarrhea, I'm not engaging you any longer.  Better things to do with my time and energy.
Click to expand...


  LOL..you dont need saltwater to keep them alive.
You're a dumbass of the highest order and you prove it with every post.
   Not engaging me is probably your best bet since I make you look like an absolute moron with every single post you make.


----------



## Disir




----------



## HereWeGoAgain

Stryder50 said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stryder50 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stryder50 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stryder50 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stryder50 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stryder50 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stryder50 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stryder50 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stryder50 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stryder50 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Disir said:
> 
> 
> 
> I just want to know why beer and lemonade are mixed together.  This is not ok. Ever.
> 
> That's almost as bad as "centre".
> 
> 
> 
> But a slice/wedge of lemon, or lime, can give an appealing twist of flavor to some beers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stryder50 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Perhaps not the final word on the matter, but a starting point ...
> ....
> 
> *Prawn* is a common name for small aquatic crustaceans with an exoskeleton and ten legs (which is a member of the order decapoda), some of which can be eaten.[1]
> 
> The term _prawn_[2] is used particularly in the United Kingdom, Ireland, and Commonwealth nations, for large swimming crustaceans or shrimp, especially those with commercial significance in the fishing industry. Shrimp that are present in this category often belong to the suborder Dendrobranchiata. In North America, the term is used less frequently, typically for freshwater shrimp. The terms _shrimp_ and _prawn_ themselves lack scientific standing. Over the years, the way _shrimp_ and _prawn_ are used has changed, and these days the terms are almost interchangeable.
> 
> ....
> 
> The terms _shrimp_ and _prawn_ are common names, not scientific names. They are vernacular or colloquial terms which lack the formal definition of scientific terms. They are not taxa, but are terms of convenience with little circumscriptional significance. There is no reason to avoid using the terms shrimp or prawn when convenient, but it is important not to confuse them with the names or relationships of actual taxa.[2]
> 
> According to the crustacean taxonomist Tin-Yam Chan, "The terms _shrimp_ and _prawn_ have no definite reference to any known taxonomic groups. Although the term _shrimp_ is sometimes applied to smaller species, while _prawn_ is more often used for larger forms, there is no clear distinction between both terms and their usage is often confused or even reverse in different countries or regions."[3] Writing in 1980, L. B. Holthuis noted that the terms _prawn_ and _shrimp_ were used inconsistently "even within a single region", generalising that larger species fished commercially were generally called _shrimp_ in the United States, and _prawns_ in other English-speaking countries, although not without exceptions.[4]
> 
> A lot of confusion surrounds the scope of the term _shrimp_. Part of the confusion originates with the association of smallness. That creates problems with shrimp-like species that are not small. The expression "jumbo shrimp" can be viewed as an oxymoron, a problem that doesn't exist with the commercial designation "jumbo prawns".[5]
> ...
> Taxonomic studies in Europe on shrimp and prawns were shaped by the common shrimp and the common prawn, both found in huge numbers along the European coastlines. The common shrimp, _Crangon crangon_, was categorised in 1758 by Carl Linnaeus, and the common prawn, _Palaemon serratus_, was categorised in 1777 by Thomas Pennant. The common shrimp is a small burrowing species aligned with the notion of a shrimp as being something small, whereas the common prawn is much larger. The terms _true shrimp_ or _true prawn_ are sometimes used to mean what a particular person thinks is a shrimp or prawn.[2] This varies with the person using the terms. But such terms are not normally used in the scientific literature, because the terms _shrimp_ and _prawn_ themselves lack scientific standing. Over the years the way _shrimp_ and _prawn_ are used has changed, and nowadays the terms are almost interchangeable. Although from time to time some biologists declare that certain common names should be confined to specific taxa, the popular use of these names seems to continue unchanged.[2][12]
> ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Prawn - Wikipedia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> en.wikipedia.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> All that did was prove me right...thanks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If that's all that really matters, and you missed the part of how the terms are often used interchangeably ... than large deal.
> 
> Rather petty issue if you ask me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not at all.
> If you dont understand something research it before posting.
> It ain't hard.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Excuse me Mr. Snarky, I did.
> 
> In both the fish market and on menus have seen the term used interchangeability and one of the main differences was with size.  Besides, in many cases most of the body and/or shell are gone so both look the same, other than size.  Where one place has called them "large shrimp" another has called them "large prawns".  Meanwhile refer back to the earlier post here on differences between UK-Commonwealth use and USA use of the terms.
> 
> Just because you have a custom in Texas doesn't mean it's the same around the world.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Shrimp are shrimp...prawns are prawns.
> Thats it.
> You claimed it was about size which is nothing close to the truth.
> Are crawfish lobsters only smaller? Of course not,they may be related but they're not the same at all.
> Crawfish can like prawns live in brackish or fresh water,while lobster and shrimp require salt water.
> You have no clue about seafood and I've grown up around it. In fact I worked on shrimp boats in my youth.
> I'd suggest you stop now....or are you going to claim oysters are the same thing as mussles.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Did you read post # 28 and understand it?
> Or understand my original comment was in response to such?
> Have you shopped the fishmarket and frozen food sections and noticed how the terms are interchanged?
> Looked at any restaurant menus lately to see how they are interchanged?
> When it comes to using the terms interchangeably it is a matter of size.
> 
> Meanwhile it's becoming clear your brain is a shrimp.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> LOL....as someone who grew up on the gulf coast I know my fish and shrimp.
> I bet you call crawfish crawdads.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Tempted to edit for brevity, but ...
> ...
> "Crawfish" redirects here. For other uses, see Crawfish (disambiguation).
> 
> *Crayfish* are freshwater crustaceans resembling small lobsters (to which they are related). In some parts of the United States, they are also known as *crawfish*, *craydids*, *crawdaddies*, *crawdads*, *freshwater lobsters*, *mountain lobsters*, *mudbugs*, or *yabbies*. Taxonomically, they are members of the superfamilies Astacoidea and Parastacoidea. They breathe through feather-like gills. Some species are found in brooks and streams, where  fresh water is running, while others thrive in swamps, ditches, and paddy fields. Most crayfish cannot tolerate polluted water, although some species, such as _Procambarus clarkii_, are hardier. Crayfish feed on animals and plants, either living or decomposing, and detritus.[1]
> 
> The term "crayfish" is applied to saltwater species in some countries.
> ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crayfish - Wikipedia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> en.wikipedia.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> As someone whom grew up in the Pacific North West -Puget Sound I also know a bit about fish.  For example the geoduck is not your typical mollusk.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There are very few saltwater crawfish/crayfish,in fact they aren't even worth mentioning.
> When someone says crawfish they are refering to fresh water crawfish....end of story.
> And as we all know the south rules when it comes to crawfish.
> How many lbs of crawfish have you boiled?
> Me,I couldnt even tell you but it's easily over 12k lbs in my life,or 6 tons, considering we cook over 300 lbs every year and I've done that for the last 35 years.
> Go away rookie,you're making yourself look desparete.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Don't have many crawfish/crayfish here in the PNW, and they don't look worth the trouble anyway.
> 
> Would seem counting coup is important to you, which makes you look like the desperate rookie.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So I guess that means oysters aren't worth the trouble......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Raw, or cooked on the half-shell?
> We've a lot more oysters here than crawfish/crayfish/crawdads~ and oysters taste better.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'd be willing to bet you've never had Cajun Crawfish.
> I've ordered oysters from Washington state and they suck compared to Gulf coast oysters.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Long ago.  I'd rather go with local crab, Dungeness or King.
> There are numerous varities of oysters here and you may have prepared them wrong.  Best to do fresh.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Who the hell eats dead oysters and how exactly does one prepare oysters on the half shell wrong?
> I had them overnighted and wasn't impressed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So you say.
> Excuse me if I find your credibility questionable.
> 
> BTW, since oysters can be had in jar and smoked, their are many ways to eat then dead.  Usually they have died when eaten raw unless do so immediately after harvested.
> 
> One way to do "half shell" is barbecue.  Over cook and gets a bit chewy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I dont eat dead oysters unless they're in a pot of Gumbo.
> And you're full of shit when you say oysters die immediately after harvest which leads me to believe you have no clue about oysters.
> They'll stay alive for up to a week after harvesting them if they're kept cold.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'd didn't say they die immediately after harvest, that's another of your erroneous assumptions, which you've made several of.
> 
> They need to be kept cold in salt water, preferably same as where they were taken.
> 
> Meanwhile, increasingly clear you are concerned with being an ass on the internet rather than any productive dialogue, so you go ahead and ramble on your mental diarrhea, I'm not engaging you any longer.  Better things to do with my time and energy.
Click to expand...


  You said it not me.
"Usually they have died when eaten raw unless do so immediately after harvested."


----------



## Disir




----------



## lg325

I learned something my self. I always called them fresh water shrimp.


----------



## Stryder50

Post #28 on page 2 of this thread is where the claim that what we in the USA call "shrimp" are called "prawns" in the UK.

If "HereWeGoAgain" had half a brain and any integrity, he/she/it would have responded to that post number.  Fact that this "Texan" gomba decided to pick a spittin' match with me shows he not out to make a positive contribution here, rather lookin' for some way to score cheap coup.

Also, since his profile page offers little substance on whom or what "he" is, another sign typical of most internet trolls and other deadwood;












						On the Internet, nobody knows you're a dog - Wikipedia
					






					en.wikipedia.org


----------



## Stryder50

*Mexican Street Tacos Recipe*
*Easy, quick, authentic carne asada street tacos you can now make right at home. Top with onion, cilantro + fresh lime juice.*








						Easy Carne Asada Street Tacos recipe
					

Try Carne Asada Street Tacos for a quick and tasty meal idea. Carne asada tacos are packed with flavor. Everyone will love this easy carne asada recipe.




					www.eatingonadime.com


----------



## Stryder50

Stryder50 said:


> *Mexican Street Tacos Recipe*
> *Easy, quick, authentic carne asada street tacos you can now make right at home. Top with onion, cilantro + fresh lime juice.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Easy Carne Asada Street Tacos recipe
> 
> 
> Try Carne Asada Street Tacos for a quick and tasty meal idea. Carne asada tacos are packed with flavor. Everyone will love this easy carne asada recipe.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.eatingonadime.com


Ooohps ...
Here's that alternate, but similar recipe;
*Mexican Street Tacos Recipe*








						Mexican Street Tacos Recipe
					

Easy, quick, authentic carne asada street tacos you can now make right at home. Top with onion, cilantro + fresh lime juice.




					getpocket.com


----------



## Stryder50

*You’ve Been Cooking Scrambled Eggs Wrong This Whole Time*
...  J. Kenji López-Alt’s viral recipe that promises the fluffiest, creamiest scrambled eggs with the help of one unexpected ingredient. Maybe it’s time to reconsider your favourite? 

Adding starch: potato, tapioca, corn ...








						You’ve Been Cooking Scrambled Eggs Wrong This Whole Time
					

This tip promises perfect eggs every time.




					www.bustle.com


----------



## Stryder50

*How To Cook Beans in the Oven*
*The most hands-off, trouble-free way to cook beans.*








						How To Cook Beans in the Oven
					

The most hands-off, trouble-free way to cook beans.




					getpocket.com
				




*Bacon Cheddar Chive Biscuit Recipe*
*Loaded with crispy bacon bits, extra-sharp cheddar cheese, and chives. The biscuits come out perfectly flaky and buttery every time.*








						Bacon Chive & Cheddar Biscuit Recipe - Damn Delicious
					

The BEST cheddar bisuict recipe you will ever see! Loaded with crispy bacon bits, extra-sharp cheddar cheese and chives.




					getpocket.com


----------



## Stryder50

Some of these have been presented already. Others might be "new".  Essential reads on food, mostly assorted recipes, some history ...





						Pocket: Food
					






					getpocket.com


----------



## Stryder50

I may have presented this before, excuse the "lazy" to not rummage back through prior posts.  I love garlic so there is the first appeal.  My wife has a sensitivity to soy, so I'll have to work a substitute for that ingredient. 

Sometimes, fish sauce makes a good substitute for the soy sauce. Also, we prefer black rice over brown (or red) as there is more nutritional value and better chew.
FWIW:
*Slow Cooker Honey Garlic Chicken Recipe*
*The recipe is only eight ingredients (nine if you are a stickler and count the rice).*
...
Save the white styrofoam container for a more desperate time—today we’re making easy *Slow Cooker Honey Garlic Chicken*. Its sweet, sticky sauce has all the allure of your favorite takeout but is made of healthy, natural ingredients. The recipe is only eight ingredients (nine if you are a stickler and count the rice), and if you cook Asian food regularly (meaning you own soy sauce), you have all of them in your pantry right now.

I regularly hear that you are constantly on the lookout for healthy, easy crockpot chicken recipes. As a fellow appreciator of keeping dinner simple (but delicious!) and healthy (but by no means “diet”), recipes like this slow cooker honey garlic chicken thighs are some of my absolute favorites to create.
...








						Slow Cooker Honey Garlic Chicken Recipe
					

The recipe is only eight ingredients (nine if you are a stickler and count the rice).




					getpocket.com


----------



## Larsky

Macaroni and Gin - Recipe - Cooks.com


----------



## Stryder50

Sort of a footnote item here, but pending another thread it might better fit;
...
The Pirate Who Penned the First English-Language Guacamole Recipe​William Dampier’s food-writing firsts included the use of the words “barbecue” and “chopsticks.”​...
For all the perceived glamour of piracy, its practitioners lived poorly and ate worse. Skirting death, mutiny, and capture left little room for comfort or transformative culinary experience. The greatest names in piracy, wealthy by the day’s standards, ate as one today might on a poorly provisioned camping trip: dried beef, bread, and warm beer. Those of lesser fame were subject to cannibalism and scurvy. The seas were no place for an adventurous appetite.

But when one gifted pirate permitted himself a curiosity for food, he played a pioneering role in spreading ingredients and cuisines. He gave us the words “tortilla,” “soy sauce,” and “breadfruit,” while unknowingly recording the first ever recipe for guacamole. And who better to expose the Western world to the far corners of our planet’s culinary bounty than someone who by necessity made them his hiding places?

British-born William Dampier began a life of piracy in 1679 in Mexico’s Bay of Campeche. Orphaned in his late teens, Dampier set sail for the Caribbean and fell into a twentysomething job scramble. Seeing no future in logging or sugar plantations, he was sucked into the burgeoning realm of New World raiding, beginning what would be the first of his record-breaking three circumnavigations. A prolific diarist, Dampier kept a journal wrapped in a wax-sealed bamboo tube throughout his journeys. During a year-long prison sentence in Spain in 1694, Dampier would convert these notes into a novel that became a bestseller and seminal travelogue.     
...
While you won’t find flamingos, penguins, or turtles on too many contemporary menus, several contributions from _A New Voyage_ reshaped our modern English food vocabulary.* In the Bay of Panama, Damier wrote of a fruit “as big as a large lemon … [with] skin [like] black bark, and pretty smooth.” Lacking distinct flavor, he wrote, the ripened fruit was “mixed with sugar and lime juice and beaten together [on] a plate.” This was likely the English language’s very first recipe for guacamole. Later, in the Philippines, Dampier noted of young mangoes that locals “cut them in two pieces and pickled them with salt and vinegar, in which they put some cloves of garlic.” This was the English language’s first recipe for mango chutney. His use of the terms “chopsticks,” “barbecue,” “cashew,” “kumquat,” “tortilla,” and “soy sauce” were also the first of their kind.
...








						The Pirate Who Penned the First English-Language Guacamole Recipe
					

William Dampier’s food-writing firsts included the use of the words “barbecue” and “chopsticks.”




					getpocket.com


----------



## Stryder50

And another one ...
The Forgotten Drink That Caffeinated North America for Centuries​
Yaupon tea, a botanical cousin to yerba maté, is now almost unknown.​...








						The Forgotten Drink That Caffeinated North America for Centuries
					

Yaupon tea, a botanical cousin to yerba maté, is now almost unknown.




					www.atlasobscura.com


----------



## Concerned American

Stryder50 said:


> As the title suggests, a place for stashing those recipes you come across and want to share~save without starting a dedicated and exclusive thread.
> 
> Lead off with a selection of recipes for beef stroganoff;
> 
> *    Beef Stroganoff Recipes  *
> 
> Beef stroganoff is the ultimate comfort food. With switched-up ingredients and creative twists, these popular variations elevate the classic dish from familiar to fabulous.
> ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Beef Stroganoff Recipes
> 
> 
> Beef stroganoff is the ultimate comfort food. With switched-up ingredients and creative twists, these popular variations elevate the classic dish from familiar to fabulous.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.foodnetwork.com


Pasta Roni used to make a stroganoff packaged dish that we liked.  LOL  However it has been discontinued so we will be trying these out.


----------



## Concerned American

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Disir said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Disir said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have the solution.  We need HereWeGoAgain and his wife to make cooking videos. For real.  Because he makes amazing things.
> 
> I think buttercup makes cooking videos, too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You just dont see the cheap ass shit we make when we're lazy.
> Sure I love making complicated stuff,but I'm known to eat a whole pot of Kraft Macaroni and cheese or some frozen corn dogs.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> But, that's ok.  Some of the stuff you make is complicated.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Making difficult things makes cooking worthwhile for me and far more interesting.
> The way I figure it is ya gotta eat so why not expand your horizons and go for broke?
> You wont see our multiple fuck ups that we spent hours on.....I just see them as learning experiences.
> The Wife always tries to console me but I'm my biggest critic.
> If it sucks it sucks and I'm not going to sugar coat things.
Click to expand...

I've gotten into baking in the last couple of years, but haven't done too much in the way of main dishes--I guess maybe it's time to start.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

Concerned American said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Disir said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Disir said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have the solution.  We need HereWeGoAgain and his wife to make cooking videos. For real.  Because he makes amazing things.
> 
> I think buttercup makes cooking videos, too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You just dont see the cheap ass shit we make when we're lazy.
> Sure I love making complicated stuff,but I'm known to eat a whole pot of Kraft Macaroni and cheese or some frozen corn dogs.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> But, that's ok.  Some of the stuff you make is complicated.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Making difficult things makes cooking worthwhile for me and far more interesting.
> The way I figure it is ya gotta eat so why not expand your horizons and go for broke?
> You wont see our multiple fuck ups that we spent hours on.....I just see them as learning experiences.
> The Wife always tries to console me but I'm my biggest critic.
> If it sucks it sucks and I'm not going to sugar coat things.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I've gotten into baking in the last couple of years, but haven't done too much in the way of main dishes--I guess maybe it's time to start.
Click to expand...


    My baking skills are pretty limited because I'm not really into baking.
The only thing we really bake is cornbread and Kolaches.


----------



## Concerned American

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Concerned American said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Disir said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Disir said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have the solution.  We need HereWeGoAgain and his wife to make cooking videos. For real.  Because he makes amazing things.
> 
> I think buttercup makes cooking videos, too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You just dont see the cheap ass shit we make when we're lazy.
> Sure I love making complicated stuff,but I'm known to eat a whole pot of Kraft Macaroni and cheese or some frozen corn dogs.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> But, that's ok.  Some of the stuff you make is complicated.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Making difficult things makes cooking worthwhile for me and far more interesting.
> The way I figure it is ya gotta eat so why not expand your horizons and go for broke?
> You wont see our multiple fuck ups that we spent hours on.....I just see them as learning experiences.
> The Wife always tries to console me but I'm my biggest critic.
> If it sucks it sucks and I'm not going to sugar coat things.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I've gotten into baking in the last couple of years, but haven't done too much in the way of main dishes--I guess maybe it's time to start.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> My baking skills are pretty limited because I'm not really into baking.
> The only thing we really bake is cornbread and Kolaches.
Click to expand...

I love breads, pies, cakes, pastries etc.  Luckily, I have a metabolism that allows me to eat all of these things and gain zero weight.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

Concerned American said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Concerned American said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Disir said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Disir said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have the solution.  We need HereWeGoAgain and his wife to make cooking videos. For real.  Because he makes amazing things.
> 
> I think buttercup makes cooking videos, too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You just dont see the cheap ass shit we make when we're lazy.
> Sure I love making complicated stuff,but I'm known to eat a whole pot of Kraft Macaroni and cheese or some frozen corn dogs.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> But, that's ok.  Some of the stuff you make is complicated.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Making difficult things makes cooking worthwhile for me and far more interesting.
> The way I figure it is ya gotta eat so why not expand your horizons and go for broke?
> You wont see our multiple fuck ups that we spent hours on.....I just see them as learning experiences.
> The Wife always tries to console me but I'm my biggest critic.
> If it sucks it sucks and I'm not going to sugar coat things.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I've gotten into baking in the last couple of years, but haven't done too much in the way of main dishes--I guess maybe it's time to start.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> My baking skills are pretty limited because I'm not really into baking.
> The only thing we really bake is cornbread and Kolaches.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I love breads, pies, cakes, pastries etc.  Luckily, I have a metabolism that allows me to eat all of these things and gain zero weight.
Click to expand...


  Oh I love a nice fresh loaf of bread smothered with butter but I have to keep it to a minimum with my type 2 diabetes.


----------



## Stryder50

The secret ingredient of comfort food? Struggle.​With pho, Spam, and Hoppin' John, pandemic baking joins a tradition.
...
These days, pho is everywhere. The steaming bowl of rice noodles in broth is a mainstay on Vietnamese restaurant menus worldwide — comfort food served at corner shops, food trucks, and fancy fusion restaurants. It’s a dramatic evolution for a dish that originated out of hunger and struggle.

Pho was created in Hanoi in the early 20th century, when French colonialists craved steak, and the poor masses had to make do with the scraps, says Andrea Nguyen, a prolific Vietnamese cookbook author. Vietnamese butchers had to preserve every speck of meat, so they got creative and served it in noodle soup. “Pho was born out of resourceful cooking, necessity, and scrappy people trying to make a living,” Nguyen says.

Pho is just one example of a dish that evolved from harsh necessity to cultural mainstay. Robert Hall, a professor emeritus of African American Studies and History at Northeastern University, points to Hoppin’ John, a dish of black-eyed peas (domesticated in Africa) and rice. It was made by slaves in the Carolinas dating from the 1670s, when rice was readily available and easily cultivated. Now it’s a soul food staple — a concept that’s “almost posh,” Hall says — often served as a celebratory dish on New Year’s Eve.

The history of food worldwide is intertwined with trauma — from the ceremonial matzoh that represents the Jews’ escape from bondage in Egypt to the wartime Spam that became a signature of Eisenhower-era pantries. The bubonic plague that wracked Europe in the 1300s created a labor shortage, upended class distinctions, and made spices more affordable, expanding medieval serfs’ diets with cinnamon, ginger, and nutmeg.

And if you found yourself baking sourdough bread, pickling onions, or tending a garden during the COVID-19 shutdown, you experienced a modern kind of culinary crossroads. This past spring, people hoarded scarce ingredients, became more self-reliant about preparing and cooking food, and even rethought the power dynamics between food workers and their employers.

Time will tell which of those pandemic-driven changes will persist. But for some clues about the diet and dynamics of food in the future, it’s helpful to look at the challenges of the past.
...








						The secret ingredient of comfort food? Struggle.
					

With pho, Spam, and Hoppin' John, pandemic baking joins a tradition.




					expmag.com


----------



## Stryder50

Cucumber, Tomato, and Avocado Salad Recipe​So fresh, so simple, and so flavorful.​...
When I brought this salad to my parents house, everyone loved it! This is definitely going into the regular rotation all summer long. Think: homegrown cucumbers and tomatoes .

This salad is loaded with veggies; juicy tomatoes, crisp cucumber, creamy avocado and the cilantro and lemon juice make the whole salad so fresh and flavorful!
Avocado Salad Video Tutorial:​Watch how to make this delicious cucumber, avocado and tomato salad here.
...








						Cucumber, Tomato, and Avocado Salad Recipe
					

So fresh, so simple, and so flavorful.




					getpocket.com


----------



## Stryder50

Baklava Recipe​This baklava is flaky, crisp, tender and perfectly balanced with honey-lemon syrup. This homemade baklava is so much better than any store-bought version.​....








						Baklava Recipe
					

This baklava is flaky, crisp, tender and perfectly balanced with honey-lemon syrup. This homemade baklava is so much better than any store-bought version.




					getpocket.com


----------



## Stryder50

How to Make Much Better Home Pizzas – From Flavour-Filled Bases to Next-Level Toppings​Anyone can make pizza from scratch, but these expert tips will make an everyday dish outstanding.​...








						How to Make Much Better Home Pizzas – From Flavour-Filled Bases to Next-Level Toppings
					

Anyone can make pizza from scratch, but these expert tips will make an everyday dish outstanding.




					getpocket.com


----------



## Stryder50

Healthy Recipes with Canned Beans​Use them as inspiration to build on and adjust based on the ingredients you have on hand.​...
Beans are the epitome of a well-stocked pantry and I’m going to share below 16 healthy bean recipes. You can make these recipes using the canned beans probably already sitting in your pantry. Full of plant-based protein and fiber, beans fit into vegan, vegetarian, or flexitarian diets. Plus, canned beans boast calcium, folic acid, iron, and no cholesterol!
...








						Healthy Recipes with Canned Beans
					

Use them as inspiration to build on and adjust based on the ingredients you have on hand.




					getpocket.com


----------



## Stryder50

Thai Red Curry Noodle Soup Recipe​This soup is packed with so much flavor with bites of tender chicken, rice noodles, cilantro, basil and lime juice. So cozy, comforting and fragrant – plus, it’s easy enough for any night of the week.​








						Thai Red Curry Noodle Soup Recipe
					

This soup is packed with so much flavor with bites of tender chicken, rice noodles, cilantro, basil and lime juice. So cozy, comforting and fragrant – plus, it’s easy enough for any night of the week.




					getpocket.com
				



~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Cold-Fighting Chicken Noodle Soup Recipe​The most soothing, comforting, cozy soup for when you're not feeling great.​








						Cold Fighting Chicken Noodle Soup - Damn Delicious
					

Cold Fighting Chicken Noodle Soup - The most soothing, comforting, cozy soup for the flu season! Quick/easy to make, you'll be feeling better in no time!




					getpocket.com


----------



## Stryder50

Among the many food sensitivities (not quite as bad as allergies) my wife has is soy.  So soy sauce, tamari, and even worcestershire sauce are some condiments I can't use when cooking something we both will eat.  Fortunately fish sauce helps fill that umami flavor component in many recipes.

How do you use fish sauce?​Oh, fish sauce, your varieties and uses are endless! 
Of all the condiments that have been embraced by Americans over the past few years, perhaps the most beloved is fish sauce. Made from fermented small fish such as anchovies, fish sauce has been produced in Europe and Asia for thousands of years, but in more recent times, it’s become associated with southeast Asian cuisine, particularly Thai and Vietnamese.

The magical thing about fish sauce is that it has the power to make just about any dish taste better without becoming the dominant flavor. It’s the ultimate team player, something you always want to have with you in the kitchen. Here’s how the _Takeout_ staff and some of our favorite chefs like to use it.
...


			How do you use fish sauce?


----------



## Stryder50

Easy Chicken Tikka Masala Recipe​10000x better (and faster) than take-out. And the chicken is perfectly tender with the creamiest, most flavor-packed sauce.​...








						Easy Chicken Tikka Masala Recipe
					

10000x better (and faster) than take-out. And the chicken is perfectly tender with the creamiest, most flavor-packed sauce.




					getpocket.com


----------



## Stryder50

30 Recipes with a Can of Chickpeas​Chickpeas can be used beyond just making hummus to add protein, texture and delicious taste to recipes.​...








						30 Recipes with a Can of Chickpeas
					

Chickpeas can be used beyond just making hummus to add protein, texture and delicious taste to recipes.




					getpocket.com


----------



## Lulllaboo

This is a really very good article, thanks for sharing it. I hope this week I will have time to try one of these recipes.


----------



## Stryder50

Lulllaboo said:


> This is a really very good article, thanks for sharing it. I hope this week I will have time to try one of these recipes.


Glad you enjoy and find it useful.  Wife and I use chickpeas/garbanzos often and many ways.  A frequent is just tossing onto a green salad.  Socca is another and there is a recipe earlier here on this thread. Socca being a flat bread of sorts made from chickpea flour. We often use it as a pizza crust.


----------



## Stryder50

Stryder50 said:


> Lulllaboo said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is a really very good article, thanks for sharing it. I hope this week I will have time to try one of these recipes.
> 
> 
> 
> Glad you enjoy and find it useful.  Wife and I use chickpeas/garbanzos often and many ways.  A frequent is just tossing onto a green salad.  Socca is another and there is a recipe earlier here on this thread. Socca being a flat bread of sorts made from chickpea flour. We often use it as a pizza crust.
Click to expand...

Post #27, page two of this thread is where I presented socca.  Here's a repeat of the essential link;








						Socca
					

Socca is a traditional flatbread from Nice, France. It's a common street food, cooked on a grill and served in a paper cone, usually chopped and sprinkled with salt, pepper or other delicious toppings. Bonus: It's gluten free. — Taste of Home Test Kitchen, Milwaukee, Wisconsin




					www.tasteofhome.com
				




Here's one closer to how I do it, baking in the oven;








						Socca
					

Socca (pronounced SO-kah) is a thin chickpea crêpe popular in Italian and French towns along the Ligurian Sea (it's called farinata in Italy). Though it's typically cooked in a woodburning oven in a copper pan, this easy recipe gets you close to the same results in your home kitchen. You can eat...




					www.eatingwell.com


----------



## Stryder50

Chicken Stir Fry with Rice Noodles Recipe​A quick and easy stir fry recipe that comes together in 30 minutes, perfect for busy weeknights. Plus, it’s lighter and healthier than takeout.​








						Chicken Stir Fry with Rice Noodles Recipe
					

A quick and easy stir fry recipe that comes together in 30 minutes, perfect for busy weeknights. Plus, it’s lighter and healthier than takeout.




					getpocket.com
				



[With left over chicken in fridge, may be doing this one ^ tonight.]

The Best Healthy Shrimp Tacos with Cabbage Slaw and Creamy Cilantro Lime Sauce​Juicy, spicy, and so easy. Cook on the stove or grill.​








						The Best Healthy Shrimp Tacos with Cabbage Slaw and Creamy Cilantro Lime Sauce
					

Juicy, spicy, and so easy. Cook on the stove or grill.




					getpocket.com
				




The Best Way to Cook Salmon​After trying 5 different methods for cooking salmon, the winner is clear.​








						The Best Way to Cook Salmon
					

After trying 5 different methods for cooking salmon, the winner is clear.




					getpocket.com
				



(Last one shown - 'Brined and Pan-Seared' = 10/10 rating; is winner)


----------



## Stryder50

Time to deposit some more;
..........
Homemade Hamburger Helper Recipe​This pasta tastes rich and creamy, and even has surprising notes of umami. It’s almost—and we are talking about Hamburger Helper here so I do not say this lightly—gourmet.​








						Homemade Hamburger Helper Recipe
					

This pasta tastes rich and creamy, and even has surprising notes of umami. It’s almost—and we are talking about Hamburger Helper here so I do not say this lightly—gourmet.




					getpocket.com
				



[Note this following excerpt from the link that shares a few more related recipes;
"
We’ve tackled beef stroganoff in detail: one-pan Chicken Stroganoff, Instant Pot Beef Stroganoff, and Slow Cooker Beef Stroganoff are crowd faves.

Making this Hamburger Helper stroganoff, however, presented more of a challenge. "]
.........................
The Absolute Best Way to Cook a Hot Dog, According to So Many Tests​ 
Spiral-cut? Boiled in beer? Microwaved? Columnist Ella Quittner sets out to find the ultimate hot dog.








						The Absolute Best Way to Cook a Hot Dog, According to So Many Tests
					

Spiral-cut? Boiled in beer? Microwaved? Columnist Ella Quittner sets out to find the ultimate hot dog.




					food52.com
				



....................
The Best Hard-Boiled Egg Method​Seven different methods, side by side. The winner is clear.​








						The Best Hard-Boiled Egg Method
					

Seven different methods, side by side. The winner is clear.




					getpocket.com
				



............................................
And a very useful tip, especially since we go through some tea bags doing home-made kombucha,
Stop Throwing Out Your Used Tea Bags​They’re surprising useful. Here are 12 things they can do post-brew.​








						Stop Throwing Out Your Used Tea Bags
					

They’re surprising useful. Here are 12 things they can do post-brew.




					getpocket.com


----------



## Mindful

I love hot chicken thighs on cold salad.


----------



## Stryder50

Actually, this 'link' includes links to about eight essential/basics to have in your skill sets.
How to Start Cooking: Mastering the Classics​A deeper dive into making classic recipes your own.​








						How to Start Cooking: Mastering the Classics
					

A deeper dive into making classic recipes your own.




					getpocket.com


----------



## Stryder50

Chicken Madeira (Cheesecake Factory Copycat) Recipe​Juicy chicken and mushrooms in a madeira cream sauce under melty cheese and asparagus. This copycat chicken madeira recipe is easy and so good.
*








						Chicken Madeira (Cheesecake Factory Copycat) Recipe
					

Juicy chicken and mushrooms in a madeira cream sauce under melty cheese and asparagus. This copycat chicken madeira recipe is easy and so good.




					getpocket.com
				



*​


----------



## Stryder50

How to Make Southern Butter Rolls​A nearly forgotten celebration of Southern ingenuity.








						How to Make Southern Butter Rolls
					

A nearly forgotten celebration of Southern ingenuity.




					getpocket.com
				


How To Make Panna Cotta​Don’t be intimidated, it’s actually super easy.








						How To Make Panna Cotta
					

Don’t be intimidated, it’s actually super easy.




					getpocket.com


----------



## Stryder50

100 on the list in this article;
The World’s Most Nutritious Foods​After analysing more than 1,000 raw foods, researchers ranked the ingredients that provide the best balance of your daily nutritional requirements – and they found a few surprises.








						The World’s Most Nutritious Foods
					

After analysing more than 1,000 raw foods, researchers ranked the ingredients that provide the best balance of your daily nutritional requirements – and they found a few surprises.




					getpocket.com


----------



## Stryder50

Not a recipe exactly, but one of my favorites to include in such;
Why the Avocado Should Have Gone the Way of the Dodo​Its large pit and fleshy deliciousness are all a result of its status as an evolutionary anachronism.








						Why the Avocado Should Have Gone the Way of the Dodo
					

Its large pit and fleshy deliciousness are all a result of its status as an evolutionary anachronism.




					getpocket.com


----------



## Stryder50

One-Pot Creamy Mushroom and Spinach Orzo​The creamiest, cheesiest orzo you can imagine.








						One-Pot Creamy Mushroom and Spinach Orzo
					

The creamiest, cheesiest orzo you can imagine.




					getpocket.com
				



~~~~~~~~~~~~~~​Recipe: Red Lentil Soup​This quick and easy recipe never fails to please.








						Recipe: Red Lentil Soup
					

This quick and easy recipe never fails to please.




					getpocket.com


----------



## Stryder50

Just in case I didn't put this here before;
How Fish and Chips Migrated to Great Britain​The fried fish was introduced by Jews fleeing religious persecution.








						How Fish and Chips Migrated to Great Britain
					

The fried fish was introduced by Jews fleeing religious persecution.




					getpocket.com


----------



## Stryder50

The Best Order to Stack Your Burger Toppings​








						The Best Order to Stack Your Burger Toppings
					

The big keys to cooking a great burger center on using the right meat and grilling technique. But once you’ve got those fundamentals in place, the architecture of your burger can also enhance the taste and overall eating experience.  Plenty of people structure their burger willy-nilly, and...




					www.artofmanliness.com
				




How to Make an Authentic Greek Gyro​








						How to Make an Authentic Greek Gyro
					

Fresh cooked pork, sliced and stuffed into a warmed pita and topped with homemade tzatziki? It just doesn't get any better.




					www.artofmanliness.com
				




How to Level Up Your Sorry Excuse for Nachos​








						How to Level Up Your Sorry Excuse for Nachos
					

Making better nachos comes down to construction technique. Here's a couple ways to do it better than making a mountain of chips and piling toppings on.




					www.artofmanliness.com


----------



## Stryder50

It's the time of year for much grilling and BBQ ...
Science Explains How to Cook Frozen Beef for the Perfect Steak Dinner​Throw it straight on the grill, it’ll be as if you never froze it at all.








						Science Explains How to Cook Frozen Beef for the Perfect Steak Dinner
					

Don't thaw that raw!




					getpocket.com


----------



## Ringel05

Ringel's Tomato Soup

A simple, inexpensive meal in itself.

4 cans Campbell tomato soup
1/4 onion finely diced
1 celery stick finely diced
garlic powder to taste
1 lb breakfast sausage ( I use Jimmy Deans ).
1 cup cooked rice
hot sauce to taste

Make soup as per instructions on can (cook over med low heat).
Saute onions and celery in tiny bit of oil.
Add sausage, cook and crumble till done then add to soup.
Add garlic, hot sauce and rice and simmer the soup on low for about 15 minutes.


----------



## Stryder50

As the title suggests, the basics here ...
basically
What's the Difference Between All the Types of Tomatoes?​Beefsteak vs. cherry vs. grape vs. heirloom vs. plum.








						What's the Difference Between All the Types of Tomatoes?
					

Beefsteak vs. cherry vs. grape vs. heirloom vs. plum.




					www.bonappetit.com
				




Our saved seeds collection tends to be a bit jumbled, but odds are we'll have most to all of these once they set fruit.


----------



## Stryder50

Chefs share their best tricks for making 16 foods everyone should know how to cook​








						Chefs share their best tricks for making 16 foods everyone should know how to cook
					

Whether it's mashed potatoes or omelets, everyone should perfect a handful of recipes. Insider asked chefs to share their best tips for go-to meals.




					www.insider.com


----------



## Stryder50

My wife has a food sensitivity to potatoes so we do sweet potatoes a lot.  This is one of our favorite uses.  She has sensitivity to corn also so we use rice or tapioca starch for near same effect.

How To Make Crispy Baked Sweet Potato Fries​You can have the crispiest sweet potato fries without deep frying, double soaking, twice baking, or anything so involved.​







						How To Make Crispy Baked Sweet Potato Fries
					

You can have the crispiest sweet potato fries without deep frying, double soaking, twice baking, or anything so involved.




					getpocket.com
				



Bonus;


			20-Minute Recipes to Add to Your Dinner Rotation


----------



## Stryder50

The Italian Chicken Dinner I Make Over and Over Again (It’s Absolutely Foolproof)​EXCERPT
...
I’m more of a baker than a cook, but there _is_ one recipe I always enjoy making: pollo ai peperoni, or chicken stew with peppers. My parents actually refer to it as “Andrea’s chicken” because whenever I’m responsible for dinner at their house, this is the dish I make.

In 2014, I was lucky enough to visit Italy with my parents and take a Kosher Italian cooking course at Scuola di Art Culinaria “Cordon Bleu,” the oldest operating cooking academy in Tuscany. Under the instruction of Cristina Blasi and Gabriella Mari, the co-founders and directors of the school, we learned how to make dishes from Tuscany, Northern Italy, and Southern Italy. Of the many delicious dishes we made (zucchini risotto, pappa al pomodoro, homemade pasta), the pollo ai peperoni is the one I still make to this day.
...








						The Italian Chicken Dinner I Make Over and Over Again (It’s Absolutely Foolproof)
					

It's so delicious yet deceptively simple.




					www.thekitchn.com
				




~~~~~~ Sounds basic, easy, and delicious ...


----------



## Stryder50

Summer time and warmer weather has many of us cooking less and going for cooler options, so ...
13 Delicious Sandwich Recipes​Make lunch the most exciting time of the day with a baker's dozen of mouthwatering sandwich recipes, from muffulettas to cubanos to MLTs (and BLTs, too).​








						13 Delicious Sandwich Recipes
					

Make lunch the most exciting time of the day with a baker's dozen of mouthwatering sandwich recipes, from muffulettas to cubanos to MLTs (and BLTs, too).




					getpocket.com


----------



## Stryder50

How To Make the Best Chocolate Avocado Pudding​Unlike other recipes, which can be milky or ultra-sweet, this pudding is all about the chocolate.








						How To Make the Best Chocolate Avocado Pudding
					

Unlike other recipes, which can be milky or ultra-sweet, this pudding is all about the chocolate.




					getpocket.com
				



...​Black Lentils Are a Revelation​Everything we love about lentils, without the mushy texture
...
Like a lot of people I know, I’m a disciple of Rancho Gordo, the Napa, California-based purveyor of heirloom varieties of dried beans. I’m sure my younger self would be horrified that the delivery of a 10-pound box of dried beans is regularly the best thing to happen to me all day, but life is long and the beans really are that good.

The last time I was on their site I noticed “caviar” lentils for sale. ...
...








						Black Lentils Are a Revelation
					

Everything we love about lentils, without the mushy texture




					getpocket.com


----------



## Stryder50

Not my mother's goulash, her's was more Armenian, this is more like dressed up mac-n-cheese, but this is a start;
How To Make Easy One-Pot Beef Goulash​Classic American goulash made with ground beef, pasta, tomato sauce, and cheese.​







						How To Make Easy One-Pot Beef Goulash
					

Classic American goulash made with ground beef, pasta, tomato sauce, and cheese.




					getpocket.com
				


.......​How To Make Classic Prime Rib​The simplest, easiest method.​







						How To Make Classic Prime Rib
					

The simplest, easiest method.




					getpocket.com


----------



## Stryder50

Since the wife can't do regular potatoes, we do a lot of sweet potatoes.  Seems there's as many ways to do these as regular spuds, maybe more.  Here's a site~link that actually is more than 10 ...








						10 Best Baked Sweet Potatoes Recipes | Yummly
					

The Best Baked Sweet Potatoes Recipes on Yummly | Twice-baked Sweet Potatoes, Twice Baked Sweet Potatoes, Twice Baked Sweet Potatoes




					www.yummly.com
				




Plus embedded clicks links for other cuisines;
What are your favorite cuisines?​








						10 Best Baked Sweet Potatoes Recipes | Yummly
					

The Best Baked Sweet Potatoes Recipes on Yummly | Twice-baked Sweet Potatoes, Twice Baked Sweet Potatoes, Twice Baked Sweet Potatoes




					www.yummly.com
				




Spiral Sweet Potato Bake​








						Spiral Sweet Potato Bake
					

Meet your new favourite sweet potato recipe! Set in a mesmerising ringed pattern, this Sweet Potato Bake is simple to make, eye-catching and tastes even better than it looks. Here's an excellent, special occasion-worthy side




					www.recipetineats.com
				



OR








						Spiral Sweet Potato Bake
					






					www.copymethat.com


----------



## PoliticalChic

Stryder50 said:


> Not my mother's goulash, her's was more Armenian, this is more like dressed up mac-n-cheese, but this is a start;
> How To Make Easy One-Pot Beef Goulash​Classic American goulash made with ground beef, pasta, tomato sauce, and cheese.​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How To Make Easy One-Pot Beef Goulash
> 
> 
> Classic American goulash made with ground beef, pasta, tomato sauce, and cheese.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> getpocket.com
> 
> 
> 
> .......​How To Make Classic Prime Rib​The simplest, easiest method.​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How To Make Classic Prime Rib
> 
> 
> The simplest, easiest method.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> getpocket.com





What.......no kimchi???????


----------



## Stryder50

PoliticalChic said:


> Stryder50 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not my mother's goulash, her's was more Armenian, this is more like dressed up mac-n-cheese, but this is a start;
> How To Make Easy One-Pot Beef Goulash​Classic American goulash made with ground beef, pasta, tomato sauce, and cheese.​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How To Make Easy One-Pot Beef Goulash
> 
> 
> Classic American goulash made with ground beef, pasta, tomato sauce, and cheese.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> getpocket.com
> 
> 
> 
> .......​How To Make Classic Prime Rib​The simplest, easiest method.​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How To Make Classic Prime Rib
> 
> 
> The simplest, easiest method.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> getpocket.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What.......no kimchi???????
Click to expand...

Since the store bought available local here is good and reasonably priced I rarely make my own.
Would have thought I provided a recipe on this thread a while back.
Will likely have to cruise the 'net though, having misplaced the one I got from a Korean co-worker a couple of decades back.
(BTW, with a daughter-in-law that is half Korean, could likely get some other interesting recipes there as well.)


----------



## PoliticalChic

Stryder50 said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stryder50 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not my mother's goulash, her's was more Armenian, this is more like dressed up mac-n-cheese, but this is a start;
> How To Make Easy One-Pot Beef Goulash​Classic American goulash made with ground beef, pasta, tomato sauce, and cheese.​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How To Make Easy One-Pot Beef Goulash
> 
> 
> Classic American goulash made with ground beef, pasta, tomato sauce, and cheese.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> getpocket.com
> 
> 
> 
> .......​How To Make Classic Prime Rib​The simplest, easiest method.​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How To Make Classic Prime Rib
> 
> 
> The simplest, easiest method.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> getpocket.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...




Stryder50 said:


> Since the store bought available local here is good and reasonably priced I rarely make my own.
> Would have thought I provided a recipe on this thread a while back.
> Will likely have to cruise the 'net though, having misplaced the one I got from a Korean co-worker a couple of decades back.
> (BTW, with a daughter-in-law that is half Korean, could likely get some other interesting recipes there as well.)




A while back I posted pics of one of my Thanksgiving dinners, you'll see the kimchee...










This is Crab Bisque....with lots of butter and cream!







The salad has pears, cucumber, and shavings of Romano cheese.....








This is Tom, himself







Apple-Cranberry-Sausage stuffing...







Sweet Potato with candied pecans...






Bacon-wrapped asparagus






And....of course the traditional kimchee!


OK, ok....I also made pumpkin pie and pecan pie.......


My own fault!
Within each of us are the seeds our own destruction.


----------



## Stryder50

Your kimchee looks as good as any store bought from around here and we have lots of Oriental/Asian markets and brands.

BTW, everything else looked delicious also.


----------



## PoliticalChic

Stryder50 said:


> Your kimchee looks as good as any store bought from around here and we have lots of Oriental/Asian markets and brands.
> 
> BTW, everything else looked delicious also.


*연습을 많이 했어요!*


----------



## Stryder50

Among the selections here;
Kimchi Bibim Guksu​21 Easy Summer Dinners You’ll Cook (or Throw Together) on Repeat​Some assembly — but no oven — required.








						29 Easy Summer Dinners You’ll Cook on Repeat (Published 2021)
					

Some assembly — but no oven — required.




					www.nytimes.com
				



~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Instead of red: 20 Pasta sauces that aren’t marinara​


			Instead of red: 20 Pasta sauces that aren’t marinara
		


(Okay, some of them turn out to be red of sorts ...)


----------



## Stryder50

A couple here of interest, and reflects the varied tastes and ideas about great food;
The Top 10 Genius Recipes of All Time​


			The Top 10 Genius Recipes of All Time


----------



## Stryder50

5 Fast and Easy Chicken Bite Recipes​Ready to go in 20 minutes with only a few ingredients.








						5 Fast and Easy Chicken Bite Recipes
					

Ready to go in 20 minutes with only a few ingredients.




					getpocket.com


----------



## Stryder50

This Genius Sauce Turns Your Pasta Into a Seasonal Stunner—No Matter the Season​The chunky puree of toasted pine nuts, olive oil, lemon and salt created the cheesiest nondairy sauce I think I’ve ever tasted​







						This Genius Sauce Turns Your Pasta Into a Seasonal Stunner—No Matter the Season
					

The chunky puree of toasted pine nuts, olive oil, lemon and salt created the cheesiest nondairy sauce I think I’ve ever tasted




					getpocket.com
				


​When making pesto we often use pistachios in place of pine nuts.  A bit less expensive and with more flavor.  I'd be tempted to try the same with the above.​


----------



## Stryder50

80 Healthy Fourth of July Recipes to Eat Outdoors (in Your Favorite Sun Hat)​...
These healthy Fourth of July recipes are the gateway beyond burnt hot dogs and Solo cups. Forget red, white, and blue everything—this year we’re doubling down on a full rainbow of peak season produce. We’re talking about the zippy watermelon and snap pea salad that’s doused in a powerhouse triumvirate: Taiwanese black vinegar, chile crisp, and fish sauce. The mouthwatering, umami-packed vegan mushroom sloppies so good they’ll make you wonder why you ever went beef. And the super fresh, sweet-sour minty limeade that is perfectly acceptable to spike with your favorite booze. Whether you’re stalking out a shady spot at the park, grilling out back, or dining (safely) on your fire escape, these healthy Independence Day recipes have you covered. Now, would someone please pass the party mix?
...








						80 Healthy Fourth of July Recipes to Eat Outdoors (in Your Favorite Sun Hat)
					

Burnt hot dogs, be gone!




					www.bonappetit.com
				



~~~~~~~~~~~~
If that isn't enough to select from ...
The only picnic recipes you'll need this summer​Let's eat out​There's nothing better than a tasty feast, eaten in the great outdoors. With a little planning and preparation, you can take your picnic beyond a simple sandwich. We've got some great ideas for portable dishes, plus helpful tips and tricks to ensure your picnic arrives at its destination in perfect condition. So be inspired to take it to the next level with our collection of salads, tarts, pies and meaty dishes, and delicious desserts to tempt everyone.
....


			Perfect picnic recipe ideas for sunny days


----------



## Stryder50

16 Hacks To Juicy, Unforgettable Prime Rib​...
How to make the best prime rib​ 
Prime rib is one of those meals that always tastes great when you order it in a restaurant, but have you ever tried replicating that juicy, flavorful hunk of beef at home? It's easier than you think! Not to mention, it makes for an impressive main dish for any and every special occasion. Check out the following hacks to making unforgettable prime rib at home.
...


			16 Hacks To Juicy, Unforgettable Prime Rib


----------



## Stryder50

Slid show, 41 pages;
Common kitchen mistakes most people don't know they're making​


			Kitchen errors most people don't know they're making
		

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Beyond the bun: 21 creative hot dog recipes​...
Put Down the Ketchup​Summer means plenty of us are grilling out, so it's no surprise that July is National Hot Dog Month. And while little can compare with grabbing a tasty, traditional hot dog with mustard or relish from our favorite hot dog stand, this humble protein is capable of so much more. We've rounded up several no-bun-required recipes to get your creative juices flowing. (Hot dogs can be key to a frugal cookout. Check out these 10 Money-Saving Tips for the Backyard Grill Master.)
...


			Beyond the bun: 21 creative hot dog recipes
		

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Top tips for seriously tasty steaks at home​


			How to cook the perfect steak at home


----------



## Stryder50

Yeah, click bait, but still interesting;
These foods have all been 'banned'. Here's why​


			The foods that have been 'banned' around the world will surprise you


----------



## Stryder50

Adding grilled onions ...
Here's How to Turn Your Grilled Cheese Sandwich Into an Umami Bomb​These indulgent beauties pack a welcome punch of umami.








						Here's How to Turn Your Grilled Cheese Sandwich Into an Umami Bomb
					

These indulgent beauties pack a welcome punch of umami.




					getpocket.com


----------



## Stryder50

How Tinned Fish Became The Internet's Newest Obsession​Fueled by pandemic cooking, online hotties, an increase in pescatarian diets, and eye-catching branding, the pantry staple is rising to a much deserved culinary prominence.
...








						How Tinned Fish Became The Internet's Newest Obsession
					

Fueled by pandemic cooking, online hotties, an uptick in pescatarian diets, and eye-catching branding, the pantry staple is rising to its deserved culinary prominence.




					www.nylon.com


----------



## Stryder50

An iconic~classic dish ...
15 biscuits and gravy recipes you can make in under 30 minutes​


			15 biscuits and gravy recipes you can make in under 30 minutes
		


(Some might take more than 30 minutes to do right.)


----------



## Stryder50

Since my wife can eat regular potatoes (allergic sort of reaction), we do a lot of sweet potato instead;
Loaded Breakfast Sweet Potatoes​Perfect for a healthy and filling brunch.









						Loaded Breakfast Sweet Potatoes
					

Perfect for a healthy and filling brunch.




					getpocket.com
				



~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
The lie of “expired” food and the disastrous truth of America’s food waste problem​ Stop throwing your food away.
...








						The lie of "expired" food
					

Stop throwing your food away.




					www.vox.com


----------



## Stryder50

How to Store Berries So They Stay Fresher Longer​No more moldy surprises.









						How to Store Berries so They Stay Fresher Longer
					

No more moldy surprises.




					www.bonappetit.com


----------



## Stryder50

Chefs share 10 ways to make store-bought burger buns taste better​


			Chefs share 10 ways to make store-bought burger buns taste better
		


25 cooking hacks you won’t believe you didn’t already know​


			25 cooking hacks you won’t believe you didn’t already know
		


About two dozen here;
Weeknight-Friendly Meals with 5 Ingredients or Less​


			Weeknight-Friendly Meals with 5 Ingredients or Less


----------



## Stryder50

Sandwiches to pack for a picnic this summer​








						Sandwiches to pack for a picnic this summer
					

The best meals between two slices of bread to take on your outdoor adventures this summer.




					www.latimes.com
				




A few ideas (@5) ...

Where Does Your Go-To Frozen Pizza Rank? We Tried 15, and the Worst One Might Surprise You.​Our honest appraisal of frozen pies, ranked.








						Where Does Your Go-To Frozen Pizza Rank? We Tried 15, and the Worst One Might Surprise You.
					

Our honest appraisal of frozen pies, ranked.




					getpocket.com


----------



## Stryder50

Maybe more political than culinary, but PB&J has been a stable for near a century or more, to some degree.  I'm remembering an interesting variant my younger brothers would go for back in the 1950s;
Peanut butter, mustard and (dill) pickles on bread.  I've tried it since and can be a great flavor combination, especially if vary the type of mustard and pickles used.

What Happened to Peanut Butter and Jelly?​The rise and fall of the iconic sandwich has paralleled changes in Americans’ economic conditions.      What Happened to Peanut Butter and Jelly? | JSTOR Daily


----------



## Stryder50

We had some catfish for dinner last night.  Recipe I threw together was sort of similar to one here;
15 Catfish Recipes That Will Make You a Believer​








						15 Catfish Recipes That Will Make You a Believer
					

This versatile fish can be prepared many different ways, and they're all tasty.




					www.tasteofhome.com


----------



## Stryder50

As a keeper of honeybees, one of my favorites;
The Science Behind Honey’s Eternal Shelf Life​A slew of factors—its acidity, its lack of water and the presence of hydrogen peroxide—work in perfect harmony, allowing the sticky treat to last forever.








						The Science Behind Honey’s Eternal Shelf Life
					

A slew of factors—its acidity, its lack of water and the presence of hydrogen peroxide—work in perfect harmony, allowing the sticky treat to last forever.




					getpocket.com


----------



## Stryder50

About three dozen essential and useful tips here;
Why you should never reheat rice plus more cooking myths to ignore​


			Never reheat rice and other cooking myths
		

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Secret Side Effects of Eating Watermelon, Says Science​


			Surprising Side Effects of Eating Watermelon
		

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
40 Foods You Should Never, Ever Put In The Freezer​


			40 Foods You Should Never, Ever Put In The Freezer
		

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
6 very different ways to make a burger​


			6 unique burger recipes for the restless griller


----------



## Stryder50

An essential culinary skill;
How to Sharpen a Knife to a Razor’s Edge​With the right steel, a couple tools, and this method, you can get a blade shaving sharp.​







						How to Sharpen a Knife to a Razor’s Edge
					

With the right steel, a couple tools, and this method, you can get a blade shaving sharp.




					getpocket.com
				


~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
7 Mistakes Everyone Makes with Pasta​


			7 Pasta Mistakes Everyone Makes


----------



## Stryder50

How To Cook Moist & Tender Chicken Breasts Every Time​This method takes trust; you can’t check the chicken breasts or watch them cooking. But you won’t have to.








						How To Cook Moist & Tender Chicken Breasts Every Time
					

This method takes trust; you can’t check the chicken breasts or watch them cooking. But you won’t have to.




					getpocket.com
				



~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~​Sheet Pan Cauliflower Nachos​Healthier, heartier and so stinking good.








						Sheet Pan Cauliflower Nachos
					

Healthier, heartier and so stinking good.




					getpocket.com


----------



## Stryder50

A couple more;
The Secret to Better Home Fries? Cook Them Like the French Do​How to make pommes persillade (potatoes with parsley and garlic).








						The Secret to Better Home Fries? Cook Them Like the French Do
					

How to make pommes persillade (potatoes with parsley and garlic).




					getpocket.com
				



~~~~~~~~~~~~~~​This Is the Pad Thai Recipe You Need for Your Better-Than-Takeout Repertoire​This one will blow “meh” takeout and frozen entrees out of the water.








						This Is the Pad Thai Recipe You Need for Your Better-Than-Takeout Repertoire
					

This one will blow “meh” takeout and frozen entrees out of the water.




					getpocket.com
				



~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
I was planning to do this for dinner tonight but a meeting may mean a push out to tomorrow.  Will add some andouille sausage, and use black or red rice.​Shrimp and Catfish Gumbo​








						Shrimp and Catfish Gumbo
					

This spicy and flavorful gumbo is best served over rice. It's a nice change from gumbos cooked with a roux.




					www.allrecipes.com


----------



## Stryder50

Our climate here in the PNW means it'll be a couple~few weeks before they ripen, but always helpful to have ways to use them;


 
99 Best Tomato Recipes for the Flavors You've Waited All Year to Taste​


			99 Best Tomato Recipes for the Flavors You've Waited All Year to Taste


----------



## Stryder50

More click bait downloads here;
About 42 here;
Best-ever barbecue recipes too good to miss​


			Our best-ever barbecue recipes for your next cookout
		

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
About 20 of these;
World Sauces that will Take Your Cooking to Another Level​


			Top 20 World Sauces You Need to Master
		

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Generic ingredient advice ...
A dietitian says this is the 'power nutrient' she eats for a longer, healthier life—but 95% of Americans lack in their diet​


			A dietitian says this is the 'power nutrient' she eats for a longer, healthier life—but 95% of Americans lack in their diet
		

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
What's for breakfast?
@ 26 ideas here;
Easy breakfast casseroles to start your morning right​


			Easy Breakfast Casseroles for Crisp Fall Mornings
		

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
In case you've wondered;
Here’s What Those Colored Circles on Food Packages Actually Mean​


			What Those Colored Circles on Food Packages Actually Mean
		

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Inserting animal gene made potato and rice crops 50 percent bigger​


			Inserting animal gene made potato and rice crops 50 percent bigger


----------



## Stryder50

My wife can't eat regular spuds (food sensitivity issues) so we do a lot of sweet potato instead;
The One Major Effect of Eating Sweet Potatoes​...
"Sweet potatoes are extremely high in beta carotene, which is the same nutrient in carrots that give them the orange color," says Byrd. "Beta carotene is converted into Vitamin A in our bodies, and used for vision, but also boosts our immune system! Vitamin A plays an important role in increasing our body's immune response to certain pathogens, helping to keep us healthy and free from infection."
...


			The One Major Effect of Eating Sweet Potatoes


----------



## Mindful

While my chicken is resting post-roast, I tip the pan, letting the schmaltz and pan juices run into a spouted measuring cup, which I keep by the stove until I’m ready to use it. To make this dressing without roasting a chicken first, take ¼ cup schmaltz (I keep a stash in the fridge) and bring it up to temperature in a sauté pan before drizzling it into the other ingredients.

This dressing is versatile. I usually use apple cider vinegar, but another vinegar or even lemon juice would work beautifully. To add brightness, I throw in chopped herbs from the garden, usually chives and basil, but parsley, tarragon, or oregano are all welcome to join the party. A warm schmaltz vinaigrette can stand up to hearty greens like escarole or even kale, but there’s no need to shy away from the heat when you’re working with lettuces like romaine or arugula. All benefit from a light toss in the good stuff.

Ingredients

½ shallot, minced
1 tbsp chives, minced
1 tbsp basil, chiffonade
¼ cup apple cider vinegar
½ tsp Dijon mustard
¼ cup schmaltz, warm
salt and pepper to taste
Directions

In a small metal mixing bowl, combine the first five ingredients. While whisking, pour in the schmaltz in a thin, steady stream. Taste and adjust seasoning as necessary. Use promptly.









						Schmaltz is the secret ingredient you need for your salad - Jewish Telegraphic Agency
					

Using a warm fat, like bacon or duck fat, in a vinaigrette is a time-honored practice.




					www.jta.org


----------



## Stryder50

How To Cook (and Shred) a Pork Shoulder for Pulled Pork​From choosing the meat to transforming it into a fork-tender meal that can last all week.








						How To Cook (and Shred) a Pork Shoulder for Pulled Pork
					

From choosing the meat to transforming it into a fork-tender meal that can last all week.




					getpocket.com
				



~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~​How to Make Miles Davis’s Famous Chili Recipe​One of the most influential musicians of the 20th century was also pretty handy in the kitchen.








						How to Make Miles Davis’s Famous Chili Recipe
					

One of the most influential musicians of the 20th century was also pretty handy in the kitchen.




					getpocket.com
				



~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~​This Buttery British Shortbread Is Our New Favorite 5-Ingredient Treat​Mary Berry comes through again, with a five-ingredient recipe that you can throw together in minutes.








						This Buttery British Shortbread Is Our New Favorite 5-Ingredient Treat
					

Mary Berry comes through again, with a five-ingredient recipe that you can throw together in minutes.




					getpocket.com


----------



## Stryder50

Why Menu Translations Go Terribly Wrong​Toward a grand unified theory of hilarious and odd foreign-language menus.








						Why Menu Translations Go Terribly Wrong
					

Toward a grand unified theory of hilarious and odd foreign-language menus.




					getpocket.com


----------



## Stryder50

Not exactly recipes here, more along lines of helpful household tips, etc. (pending a thread more focused to this subject);
The Science Behind Your Cheap Wine​How advances in bottling, fermenting and taste-testing are democratizing a once-opaque liquid.








						The Science Behind Your Cheap Wine
					

How advances in bottling, fermenting and taste-testing are democratizing a once-opaque liquid




					getpocket.com
				



~~~~~~~~~~~~~~​Why are vinegar and baking soda so good for cleaning?​It's basic (and acidic too).








						Why are vinegar and baking soda so good for cleaning?
					

It's basic (and acidic too).




					www.livescience.com
				



~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
4 Shower Products That Are Ruining Your Pipes, According to Plumbers​What to skip, what’s safe, and how to fix any problems that do pop up.








						4 Shower Products That Are Ruining Your Pipes, According to Plumbers
					

What to skip, what’s safe, and how to fix any problems that do pop up.




					getpocket.com


----------



## Stryder50

Back to cooking ...
This one is mostly rough draft ideas, not exact recipes;
23 Healthy Breakfast Ideas That Serve One​


			23 Healthy Breakfast Ideas That Serve One
		

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Sardinian Flatbreads with Parmigiano, Coppa, and Chiles (Carta di Musica) Recipe​Delicious with any antipasto, and also a blank canvas on which to bake cheeses, cured meats, or other toppings.








						Sardinian Flatbreads with Parmigiano, Coppa, and Chiles (Carta di Musica) Recipe
					

Delicious with any antipasto, and also a blank canvas on which to bake cheeses, cured meats, or other toppings.




					getpocket.com
				



~~~~~~~~~~~~~​11 secret ingredients that will transform your cooking​


			These secret ingredients will transform your dishes


----------



## Stryder50

Some tips and recipes to deposit;
............
Essential spices that should be in everyone's kitchen​


			Essential spices that should be in everyone's kitchen
		

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
12 Scallop Recipes in 20 Minutes​


			14 Scallop Recipes in 20 Minutes
		

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


 
Our 17 Most Popular Recipes of July 2021​


			Our 27 Best July Recipes
		

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
From Mexican to Chinese: favorite takeouts to make at home​Favorite fakeouts​ 
                                   Whether you've not had time to cook or fancy a special treat, there's just nothing like a takeout dinner. And although many takeout spots have started delivering again, we've trawled through our recipe archive to bring you incredible 'fakeout' recipes to make at home. From chicken burgers and rice bowls to burritos and pizza, there's something for everyone.


			Tacos and other takeout favorites you can easily make at home
		

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
I worked at Trader Joe's for almost 3 years. Here are 12 things I always buy there.​


			I worked at Trader Joe's for almost 3 years. Here are 12 things I always buy there.


----------



## Stryder50

For Beautifully Cooked Steak, Take it Low and Slow in the Oven​The time you put in is worth it, especially if pan-frying has let you down before.​







						For Beautifully Cooked Steak, Take it Low and Slow in the Oven
					

The time you put in is worth it, especially if pan-frying has let you down before.




					getpocket.com
				


~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~​How to Reheat Fried Chicken So It Tastes Amazing​Avoid soggy or overcooked leftovers.​







						How to Reheat Fried Chicken So It Tastes Amazing
					

Avoid soggy or overcooked leftovers.




					getpocket.com
				


~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Everything You Need to Know About the True Origins of the Everything Bagel​There’s a lot of history in every bite.








						Everything You Need to Know About the True Origins of the Everything Bagel
					

There’s a lot of history in every bite.




					getpocket.com


----------



## Stryder50

Stryder50 said:


> Why Menu Translations Go Terribly Wrong​Toward a grand unified theory of hilarious and odd foreign-language menus.​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why Menu Translations Go Terribly Wrong
> 
> 
> Toward a grand unified theory of hilarious and odd foreign-language menus.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> getpocket.com


A supplemental article;
The Secret Tricks Hidden Inside Restaurant Menus​Great thought and effort go into creating restaurant menus – and there are some very powerful psychological tricks employed to make you choose.








						The secret tricks hidden inside restaurant menus
					

Great thought and effort go into creating restaurant menus – and there are some very powerful psychological tricks employed to make you choose.




					getpocket.com


----------



## Stryder50

This is American biscuits, not English "biscuits" which are actually what we call cookies.  These may be too savory to cover with sausage gravy, but pairs a great combo of ingredients.
Bacon Cheddar Chive Biscuit Recipe​Loaded with crispy bacon bits, extra-sharp cheddar cheese, and chives. The biscuits come out perfectly flaky and buttery every time.








						Bacon Chive & Cheddar Biscuit Recipe - Damn Delicious
					

The BEST cheddar bisuict recipe you will ever see! Loaded with crispy bacon bits, extra-sharp cheddar cheese and chives.




					getpocket.com


----------



## Stryder50

Just stumbled across this and with the zucchini started to pop in the garden ...
Recipe: Creamy Zucchini Fettuccine​








						Recipe: Creamy Zucchini Fettuccine
					

Everyone should learn to make fettuccine Alfredo at home. It’s remarkably easy, and shockingly better than what you’re likely to get in an average restaurant. This version adds zucchini to the mix and cuts back on the butter and cream, making a lighter, more interesting flavor. Delicious as...




					www.thekitchn.com


----------



## lg325

Old-Fashioned Cabbage Rolls 
Taste Of Home 
 (44) 
1hr 55min • 343 cals • 6 servs 
Yellow Squash Fritters 
Healthyrecipesblog... 
 (528) 
30min • 102 cals • 4 servs 
Air Fryer Salmon 
The Recipe Critic 
 (6) 
15min • 190 cals • 4 servs 




Classic Meatloaf 
Martha Stewart 
 (705) 
1hr 10min • 333 cals • 6 servs 
Quick Chicken Enchiladas 
Pinterest.com 
 (2124) 
1hr • 8 servs 
Best Banana Bread Recipe 
The Salty Marshmal... 
 (756) 
1hr 5min • 251 cals • 12 servs 




Classic Goulash 
Pinterest.co 
 (1329) 
1hr 20min • 539 cals • 8 servs 
Peach Crisp 
Taste Of Home 
 (84) 
1hr • 567 cals • 8 servs 
Crustless Broccoli Quiche 
Pinterest.co 
 (1132) 
55min • 204 cals • 8 servs


----------



## Stryder50

More culinary items;

‘It could feed the world’: amaranth, a health trend 8,000 years old that survived colonization​








						‘It could feed the world’: amaranth, a health trend 8,000 years old that survived colonization
					

Indigenous women in North and Central America are coming together to share ancestral knowledge of amaranth, a plant booming in popularity as a health food




					www.theguardian.com
				



~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Future Space Travel Might Require Mushrooms​Mycologist Paul Stamets discusses the potential extraterrestrial uses of fungi, including terraforming planets, building human habitats—and providing psilocybin therapy to astronauts








						Future Space Travel Might Require Mushrooms
					

Mycologist Paul Stamets discusses the potential extraterrestrial uses of fungi, including terraforming planets, building human habitats—and providing psilocybin therapy to astronauts




					www.scientificamerican.com
				



~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
This Lentil Soup Is So Good One Nurse Has Eaten It for Lunch Every Workday for 17 Years​It’s bright, rich and hearty, and for Reid Branson of Seattle, that has been more than enough.








						This Lentil Soup Is So Good One Nurse Has Eaten It for Lunch Every Workday for 17 Years
					

It’s bright, rich and hearty, and for Reid Branson of Seattle, that has been more than enough.




					getpocket.com


----------



## Stryder50

Here’s When You Should Eat Protein​For optimal muscle gains, when you eat matters just as much as what you eat.​EXCERPT:
Because protein is key to muscle building, most people focus on getting a quick hit right after a tough training session. While that’s important, the timing of when you eat the rest of your daily protein may matter just as much. Your body uses the nutrients from your meal or snack to build muscle for somewhere around four to five hours, says Brad Schoenfeld, assistant professor in exercise science at Lehman College. “That means that to stimulate muscle growth throughout the day, you should consume protein every four hours or so,” he says.

Schoenfeld recently reviewed the current literature and found that eating 1.6 to 2.2 grams of protein for every kilogram of body weight divided over four meals each day best supports muscle building. So you’re looking at about 24 grams of protein per meal for a 130-pound woman or 32 grams of protein per meal for a 175-pound man.
...








						Here’s When You Should Eat Protein
					

For optimal muscle gains, when you eat matters just as much as what you eat.




					getpocket.com


----------



## Stryder50

A couple quick slide shows and more ...
Secret Side Effects of Eating Beans, Says Science​


			Secret Side Effects of Eating Beans
		

~~~~~~~~~~~~
Drinking This Much Beer a Day Slashes Your Heart Disease Risk, Study Says​


			Drinking This Much Beer a Day Slashes Your Heart Disease Risk, Study Says
		

~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Bake sweet potatoes to perfection with these tips and tricks​If you like your sweet potatoes golden brown and crispy, roasting them in the oven is the most effective cooking method. But with so many different baking techniques to choose from, it’s hard to decide which method is the quickest, easiest and tastiest.


			Bake sweet potatoes to perfection with these tips and tricks


----------



## Stryder50

August 9, 2021

*Untangling Canada’s Food Facts and Fictions*
*Cookbook author Meredith Erickson has done her homeland justice with the exciting podcast series Field Guide to Eating in Canada.*​
Simply factoring in the maple syrup, progressive rock, and halibut by the boatloads, Canada—a country of nearly 40 million stretching along America’s northern border—has a lot to brag about. But bragging is hardly the Canadian way, especially when it comes to acknowledging a homegrown food culture that rarely gets the attention it deserves. “One realization I had over the last decade or so when speaking with Canadians is that we often reference American food personalities rather than our own,” says *Meredith Erickson*, a longtime cookbook author, skier, and proud Montrealer—who has released an enlightening and action-packed podcast series, _Field Guide to Eating in Canada_, in partnership with Audible.
...
*What is the single biggest misconception about Canadian food?
*That Canada has no food identity. That’s because, I suppose, we have few “national dishes,” which is similar, in a way, to the United States. You have the hamburger; we have poutine and butter tarts. Our identity is really tied to our regional products, and that’s where the gold is. I’m talking about oysters from Prince Edward Island; crab and lobster from Gaspé; blueberries from around Lac Saint-Jean; Ontario produce like apples, corn, rhubarb, and wheat from the prairies; viniculture in British Columbia; and more great seafood on the Pacific coast and Gulf Islands. So our identity is inherently woven together with the abundant diversity of products from province to province.
...








						Untangling Canada’s Food Facts and Fictions
					

Cookbook author Meredith Erickson has done her homeland justice with the exciting podcast series Field Guide to Eating in Canada.




					tastecooking.com


----------



## Stryder50

Eating This Nut 5 Times a Week Can Extend Your Life, Harvard Study Says​


			Eating This Nut 5 Times a Week Can Extend Your Life, Harvard Study Says
		

...
It's walnuts.
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Probably did this before, but always worth a repeat ...
There’s Only One Right Way to Cook Scrambled Eggs​It’s also the easiest.








						There’s Only One Right Way to Cook Scrambled Eggs
					

It’s also the easiest.




					getpocket.com


----------



## Stryder50

Sheet Pan Chicken Fajita Recipe​One sheet pan. One small bowl. That’s it.​







						Sheet Pan Chicken Fajita Recipe
					

One sheet pan. One small bowl. That’s it.




					getpocket.com
				


~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~​How to Make Baked Potatoes Fluffy and Crispy​The secret to better baked potatoes? Cook them like the British do.​







						How to Make Baked Potatoes Fluffy and Crispy
					

The secret to better baked potatoes? Cook them like the British do.




					getpocket.com
				


~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
27 Family-Friendly Dinners You Can Make on a Sheet Pan​


			27 Family-Friendly Dinners You Can Make on a Sheet Pan


----------



## Stryder50

German Apple Pancakes Recipe​In this recipe from famed food writer Ruth Reichl, caramelized apples fragrant with cinnamon and nutmeg are used to fill boozy rolled pancakes.








						German Apple Pancakes Recipe
					

In this recipe from famed food writer Ruth Reichl, caramelized apples fragrant with cinnamon and nutmeg are used to fill boozy rolled pancakes.




					getpocket.com


----------



## lg325

Faggot (food) - Wikipedia
					






					en.wikipedia.org


----------



## lg325

Yorkshire Pudding
					

This Yorkshire pudding recipe, traditionally served with roast beef, uses a simple batter of eggs, flour, milk, and water baked until light and puffy.




					www.allrecipes.com


----------



## Stryder50

Slow Cooker Honey Garlic Chicken Recipe​The recipe is only eight ingredients (nine if you are a stickler and count the rice).
...
Save the white styrofoam container for a more desperate time—today we’re making easy *Slow Cooker Honey Garlic Chicken*. Its sweet, sticky sauce has all the allure of your favorite takeout but is made of healthy, natural ingredients. The recipe is only eight ingredients (nine if you are a stickler and count the rice), and if you cook Asian food regularly (meaning you own soy sauce), you have all of them in your pantry right now.

I regularly hear that you are constantly on the lookout for healthy, easy crockpot chicken recipes. As a fellow appreciator of keeping dinner simple (but delicious!) and healthy (but by no means “diet”), recipes like this slow cooker honey garlic chicken thighs are some of my absolute favorites to create.

The breezy ingredient list only takes a few minutes to stir together, the honey sauce merits nothing short of universal praise, and the leftovers easily pack for lunch and reheat like a dream.
...








						Slow Cooker Honey Garlic Chicken Recipe
					

The recipe is only eight ingredients (nine if you are a stickler and count the rice).




					getpocket.com


----------



## Stryder50

An essential when ever entertaining;
How to Create a Charcuterie Board the French Way​Say cheese (and meat).








						How to Create a Charcuterie Board the French Way
					

Say cheese (and meat).




					getpocket.com


----------



## Stryder50

How To Make French Onion Soup​One of the simplest yet most satisfying soups there is.








						How To Make French Onion Soup
					

One of the simplest yet most satisfying soups there is.




					getpocket.com


----------



## Stryder50

Looks like the "Top Tier", three ways to do such, are the best.
The Best Way to Reheat Pizza (and Some Things You Should Never Do)​We ruined some pizza so you won’t have to.​







						The Best Way to Reheat Pizza (and Some Things You Should Never Do)
					

We ruined some pizza so you won’t have to.




					getpocket.com
				


~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~​How To Make the Easiest Pasta Salad​It’s truly as easy as boiling water and tossing in a few key ingredients.​







						How To Make the Easiest Pasta Salad
					

It’s truly as easy as boiling water and tossing in a few key ingredients.




					getpocket.com
				


~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Better throw this in as well;
30 Recipes for Garlic-Lovers You Can't Pass Up​


			30 Recipes for Garlic-Lovers You Can't Pass Up


----------



## Stryder50

How To Make Classic Chicken Marsala at Home​With these two classic cooking techniques, creamy chicken Marsala is always on the menu.








						How To Make Classic Chicken Marsala at Home
					

With these two classic cooking techniques, creamy chicken Marsala is always on the menu.




					getpocket.com
				



~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~​How to Make Marinara Sauce​It's easy, and ensures you’ll never have to rely on a jar of the bottled stuff.








						How to Make Marinara Sauce
					

It's easy, and ensures you’ll never have to rely on a jar of the bottled stuff.




					getpocket.com
				



~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~​Garlic Butter Steak Bites​Perfect steakhouse bites quick and easy.








						Garlic Butter Steak Bites
					

Here’s how you can have perfect steakhouse bites any night of the week.




					getpocket.com
				



~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~​“Substantial, Satisfying, Hard to Digest.” How Apple Pie is Like America                   “Substantial, Satisfying, Hard to Digest.” How Apple Pie is Like America​~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Not exactly "recipes" but among these are food sources;
15 Trees Every Outdoor Lover Should Learn to Identify​Identifying traits and uses for common North American trees.








						15 Trees Every Outdoor Lover Should Learn to Identify
					

Identifying traits and uses for common North American trees.




					getpocket.com


----------



## Stryder50

Now I'm interested in traveling to the Mid-West;
The Enduring Midwestern Mystery of Blue Moon Ice Cream​And how—to the best of our ability—to make it at home.​







						The Enduring Midwestern Mystery of Blue Moon Ice Cream
					

And how—to the best of our ability—to make it at home.




					www.atlasobscura.com
				


~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~​Cilantro Lime Chicken Thighs​This is truly the most amazing zesty cilantro-lime marinade ever. And the chicken comes out perfectly juicy and tender.








						Cilantro Lime Chicken Thighs – Damn Delicious
					

Cilantro Lime Chicken Thighs - This is truly the most AMAZING zesty cilantro-lime marinade ever. And the chicken comes out perfectly juicy and tender.




					getpocket.com
				



~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
The Godfather Sandwich Is Everything and Nothing​*How the iconic movie inspired a mainstay on deli menus around the East Coast.*​*...*
As the movie _The Godfather_ collected awards and became sacred cinema, the sandwich the Godfather became a mainstay at delis all across the country. Whether you call it a hoagie, a sub, a hero, or something else, everyone agrees that the former gave the latter its name. What no one can agree on is what actually constitutes one.

“The Godfather is Genoa salami, prosciutto, capicola, whatever trimmings you want—lettuce, tomato, onion, pickles, hot peppers—and sharp provolone on our bread,” according to Ray Cacia, who runs the Williamstown, New Jersey, outpost of Cacia’s Bakery.

“The Godfather is salami, pepperoni, ham capi[cola], mortadella, soppressata, provolone, oil, vinegar, and hot peppers on Arthur Avenue white bread,” according to Vito Sandomenico, who started working at Anthony’s Deli in Mamaroneck, New York, right out of high school in 1993 and now owns the place.

“The Godfather is prosciutto, soppressata, coppa, sharp provolone, marinated eggplant, lettuce, tomato, onion, olive oil, and red wine vinegar on seeded Formica’s [Bakery, in Atlantic City] semolina bread,” according to Paul Bagliani, part of the fourth generation of owner-operators of Bagliani’s Market in Hammonton, New Jersey.

Even by eliminating total outliers that buck Italian sandwich traditions (the chicken and smoked sausage Godfather at Zunzi’s in Savannah, Georgia; the lasagna-on-garlic-bread Godfather at Melt Bar and Grilled in Cleveland) and organizing the various cold-cut-based Godfathers in a Venn diagram, we find the overlapping nucleus empty. Prosciutto and soppressata are popular fixtures, but their presence is not sacrosanct. Ditto for capicola/capocollo. Mortadella sometimes makes an appearance. Sharp provolone gives most Godfathers their teeth, but Cosmi’s Deli, in my grandparents’ old South Philly neighborhood, for example, defangs theirs with soothingly milky-mild fresh mozzarella. Hailing from Delaware County, near the Philadelphia airport, Ro-Lynn Deli has fed Murder Durders a Godfather layered with pepper ham since 1965.
...








						The Godfather Sandwich Is Everything and Nothing
					

How the iconic movie inspired a mainstay on deli menus around the East Coast.




					tastecooking.com
				



​


----------



## Stryder50

Rather exceptional hot and dry Summer finds us having more than usual tomatoes ripening on the vines.  Most Summers here are not so warm, dry, or long and it's often about this time we are harvesting green tomatoes and pulling plants as 'the blight' can occur this early.  Green tomatoes go into large paper grocery bags, loosely closed and therein ripen.  The gases given off when ripening, which encourage more, are concentrated.

Either way, we often have LOTS of tomatoes and so do a lot of canning of homemade pasta sauce and slice and dry a lot more in our dehydrator.  Looks like we have more keepers and fewer to toss out this year. 

That said, this article is helpful.  What the author doesn't know, it seems, is that placing not quite ripe tomatoes in a brown paper bag will help them ripen quicker.  Be sure to check daily, they can ripen rather suddenly.

How to Pick Out Really Great Tomatoes​The best tomatoes are heavy and smelly.








						How to Pick Out Really Great Tomatoes
					

The best tomatoes are heavy and smelly.




					www.bonappetit.com
				



~~~~~~~~~~~~~
And ...
It Turns Out, You Can Store Tomatoes in the Fridge​Well, sometimes, that is. Allow us to explain








						It Turns Out, You Can Store Tomatoes in the Fridge
					

Well, sometimes, that is. Allow us to explain




					www.bonappetit.com


----------



## Stryder50

Stop Adding Milk to Boxed Macaroni and Cheese (But Do This Instead)​


			Stop Adding Milk to Boxed Macaroni and Cheese (But Do This Instead)
		

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Instead of red: 20 Pasta sauces that aren’t marinara​


			Instead of red: 20 Pasta sauces that aren’t marinara
		

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
25 quick and easy game day appetizers​


			25 quick and easy game day appetizers


----------



## Stryder50

Creamy Beef and Shells​This is clearly a straight-out-of-the-skillet type dinner. Just grab your fork and dig right in.








						Creamy Beef and Shells
					

This is clearly a straight-out-of-the-skillet type dinner. Just grab your fork and dig right in.




					getpocket.com
				



~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~​Soft Chocolate Chip Cookies Recipe​This is the only recipe for chocolate chip cookies that you will need. Perfect cookies with a soft and moist center, melty morsels of chocolate, and crisp edges.








						Soft Chocolate Chip Cookies Recipe
					

This is the only recipe for chocolate chip cookies that you will need. Perfect cookies with a soft and moist center, melty morsels of chocolate, and crisp edges.




					getpocket.com
				



~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~​A Brief History of Pickles​








						A Brief History of Pickles
					

From ancient Mesopotamia to New York deli counters, pickles have played a vital role in the global culinary scene. But where do pickles come from, and how did the cucumber become the standard-issue pickling vegetable in the States?




					www.mentalfloss.com


----------



## Stryder50

So there's about 20 here;
Quick noodle dishes for midweek meals​


			Quick noodle dishes for midweek meals
		

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
10 Secrets to the Perfect Lasagna​


			10 Secrets to the Perfect Lasagna


----------



## Stryder50

Chicken Stir Fry Recipe​This chicken stir fry recipe is so much better than takeout, and a perfect balance of sweet and savory.








						Chicken Stir Fry Recipe
					

This chicken stir fry recipe is so much better than takeout, and a perfect balance of sweet and savory.




					getpocket.com
				



~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
The Simple Perfection of Fried Eggs and White Rice​The great thing about egg rice is that it’s hardly cooking. If you can fry an egg, then you can make egg rice.








						The Simple Perfection of Fried Eggs and White Rice
					

The great thing about egg rice is that it’s hardly cooking. If you can fry an egg, then you can make egg rice.




					www.nytimes.com


----------



## Stryder50

Here's an interesting option for those seeking a more vegetable main course;
Grilled Cabbage “Steaks” Recipe​Skip the sirloin and head straight for the cabbage.​







						Grilled Cabbage “Steaks” Recipe
					

Skip the sirloin and head straight for the cabbage.




					getpocket.com
				


~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Might as well throw this in while at it ...
9 Helpful Cooking Tips Straight from Food Scientists​How’s your culinary chemistry?








						9 Helpful Cooking Tips Straight from Food Scientists
					

How’s your culinary chemistry?




					getpocket.com


----------



## Stryder50

The True Story of Wild Rice, North America’s Most Misunderstood Grain​The Ojibwe people of northern Minnesota are sustained by the real wild rice, which they harvest by hand and dry over fire.








						The True Story of Wild Rice, North America’s Most Misunderstood Grain
					

The Ojibwe people of northern Minnesota are sustained by the real wild rice, which they harvest by hand and dry over fire.




					getpocket.com
				



~~~~~~~~~~~~​What Happened When I Ate The Best Brain Foods For A Week​This is what cutting out sugar and dairy and eating lots of fish and blueberries did to my productivity.








						What Happened When I Ate The Best Brain Foods For A Week
					

This is what cutting out sugar and dairy and eating lots of fish and blueberries did to my productivity.




					getpocket.com


----------



## Stryder50

15 uses for your rice cooker besides making rice​


			15 uses for your rice cooker besides making rice
		

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
These Are the 3 Healthiest Types of Rice You Can Eat​








						These Are the 3 Healthiest Types of Rice You Can Eat
					

Here, we share all the healthy benefits of eating these scrumptious little grains.




					news.yahoo.com


----------



## Stryder50

Blueberry-Lemon Upside-Down Cake Is Everything You Crave​Never making a pineapple one again.








						Blueberry-Lemon Upside-Down Cake Is Everything You Crave
					

Never making a pineapple one again.




					getpocket.com
				



~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~​The Low-Key Brilliance of the Hungarian Snacking Tray​This is abundant, crowd-pleasing party food without fuss or formality.








						The Low-Key Brilliance of the Hungarian Snacking Tray
					

This is abundant, crowd-pleasing party food without fuss or formality.




					getpocket.com
				



~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~​What the Heck Is Crab Rangoon Anyway?​How a fusion of at least four cuisines created a beloved and misunderstood dish.








						What the Heck Is Crab Rangoon Anyway?
					

How a fusion of at least four cuisines created a beloved and misunderstood dish.




					getpocket.com


----------



## Stryder50

Need to drop this here to  clear a slot and make a note;
Sheet Pan Beef and Broccoli​Say hello to the easiest beef and broccoli of your life. No fuss, less dishes, yet it’s 10000x better than take-out. Win-win.








						Sheet Pan Beef and Broccoli
					

Say hello to the easiest beef and broccoli of your life. No fuss, less dishes, yet it’s 10000x better than take-out. Win-win.




					getpocket.com


----------



## Stryder50

Italy’s Most Delicious Steak, on a Weeknight at Home​An exercise in simplicity, eating the unpretentious Tuscan bistecca alla Fiorentina is a profound experience.








						Italy’s Most Delicious Steak, on a Weeknight at Home
					

An exercise in simplicity, eating the unpretentious Tuscan bistecca alla Fiorentina is a profound experience.




					getpocket.com
				



~~~~~~~~~~~~​Grilled-Chile Dip with Shallots and Garlic (Nam Phrik Num) Recipe​This spicy, smoky chile-based relish from northern Thailand can be used for dipping vegetables and sticky rice, or as a condiment for Thai-style sausage or fried chicken.








						Grilled-Chile Dip with Shallots and Garlic (Nam Phrik Num) Recipe
					

This spicy, smoky chile-based relish from northern Thailand can be used for dipping vegetables and sticky rice, or as a condiment for Thai-style sausage or fried chicken.




					getpocket.com
				



~~~~~~~~~~~~~~​Store Your Pineapples Upside Down, and Other Surprising Ways to Keep Your Fruit From Spoiling​There’s a reason berry containers all have holes in them.​








						Store Your Pineapples Upside Down, and Other Surprising Ways to Keep Your Fruit From Spoiling
					

There’s a reason berry containers all have holes in them.




					lifehacker.com


----------



## Stryder50

Recipe: Best-Ever Challah French Toast​Once you try challah French toast, you’ll realize there’s no other way.








						Recipe: Best-Ever Challah French Toast
					

Once you try challah French toast, you’ll realize there’s no other way.




					getpocket.com


----------



## Stryder50

With the cooler season coming, these are more popular.  Made my own "stock pot" veggie and pork for last night;
7 New Soup Recipes We Can't Wait to Make​


			7 New Soup Recipes We Can't Wait to Make
		

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
How Long Does Canned Food Last? Here’s What You Need to Know​They can actually last well beyond their printed “expiration” date.​







						How Long Does Canned Food Last? Here’s What You Need to Know
					

They can actually last well beyond their printed “expiration” date.




					getpocket.com
				


~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Baked Turkey Meatballs Recipe​Easy to make, tender, and absolutely delicious. Serve with spaghetti, buns, or over zucchini noodles.








						Baked Turkey Meatballs Recipe
					

Easy to make, tender, and absolutely delicious. Serve with spaghetti, buns, or over zucchini noodles.




					getpocket.com


----------



## Stryder50

I Nearly Set My House on Fire Trying to Make the Lightning Mushroom From ‘Ratatouille’​My less-than-well-thought-out plan to recreate my favorite scene from Pixar’s rat-infested classic
...








						I Nearly Set My House on Fire Trying to Make the Lightning Mushroom From ‘Ratatouille’
					

My less-than-well-thought-out plan to recreate my favorite scene from Pixar’s rat-infested classic




					www.eater.com
				



(A safer recipe included.)


----------



## Stryder50

35 Creative Recipes That Prove Cabbage Is The Low-Carb King​


			35 Creative Recipes That Prove Cabbage Is The Low-Carb King
		

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
‘I’m a Dietitian, and This Is the Type of Fish That’s Most Closely Linked to Longevity’​


			‘I’m a Dietitian, and This Is the Type of Fish That’s Most Closely Linked to Longevity’
		

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Sausage Breakfast Casserole Is the Perfect Make-Ahead Breakfast​


			Sausage Breakfast Casserole Is the Perfect Make-Ahead Breakfast
		

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
This Cheesy Cowboy Casserole Will be Your Family's New Favorite Meal​


			This Cheesy Cowboy Casserole Will be Your Family's New Favorite Meal
		

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Baked Feta Egg Casserole Is Taking the Internet by Storm​


			Baked Feta Egg Casserole Is Taking the Internet by Storm
		

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Pecan Pie French Toast Casserole Is the Definition of Decadence​


			Pecan Pie French Toast Casserole Is the Definition of Decadence
		

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Sloppy Joe Casserole Is as Good as It Sounds​


			Sloppy Joe Casserole Is as Good as It Sounds
		

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
70 Casseroles That Are As Warm And Cozy As Your Favorite Sweater​


			70 Casseroles That Are As Warm And Cozy As Your Favorite Sweater
		

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Quick & Easy Chicken Recipes with 5 Ingredients or Less​


			Quick & Easy Chicken Recipes with 5 Ingredients or Less


----------



## Stryder50

I'll hesitate to be the "exclusive" this author suggests, but this is a good and basic starter recipe;
The Only Chicken Soup Recipe You’ll Ever Need​Former SAVEUR editor-in-chief Stacy Adimando shares the ultimate nourishing bowl her grandmother taught her to make.








						The Only Chicken Soup Recipe You’ll Ever Need
					

Former SAVEUR editor-in-chief Stacy Adimando shares the ultimate nourishing bowl her grandmother taught her to make.




					getpocket.com


----------



## Stryder50

Tuscan Butter Mushrooms Recipe​Rich and creamy with pops of brightness from the cherry tomatoes








						Tuscan Butter Mushrooms Recipe
					

Rich and creamy with pops of brightness from the cherry tomatoes




					getpocket.com


----------



## Stryder50

Time for a few more caches' ...
50 delicious Seafood recipes​


			50 delicious Seafood recipes
		

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
50 savory pasta recipes for your next family meal​


			50 savory pasta recipes for your next family meal
		

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
(About 20+)
Inexpensive Meals to Make with a Can of Tuna​


			Delicious Canned Tuna Recipes that Won't Break the Bank
		

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
21 Lasagna Recipes You'll Want to Make Forever​


			21 Lasagna Recipes You'll Want to Make Forever


----------



## Stryder50

Calling all garlic lovers! Try this recipe for toum, a 4-ingredient Lebanese garlic sauce​


			Calling all garlic lovers! Try this recipe for toum, a 4-ingredient Lebanese garlic sauce
		

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
How Long Does Frozen Meat Last? Here’s What You Need to Know About Freezing Meat​If you’re wondering when to toss that old chicken in your freezer, follow these easy guidelines.​







						How Long Does Frozen Meat Last? Here’s What You Need to Know About Freezing Meat
					

If you’re wondering when to toss that old chicken in your freezer, follow these easy guidelines.




					getpocket.com
				


~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Warm Up With These Delicious Fall Soup Recipes​


			Warm Up With These Delicious Fall Soup Recipes


----------



## Stryder50

Classic cooking tips from history that still work today​Sage cooking advice from history​ 
                                   Throughout history, people have always cooked and while many things have changed like the ingredients and equipment used, there's a lot of culinary advice that hasn't aged at all. From 18th-century meat preparation to 1970s home cooks’ flair for throwing dinner parties, here’s cooking wisdom from centuries past that can still be used today.


			Classic cooking tips from history that still work today
		

~~~~~~~~~~~~~
20 Healthy Chili Recipes That Are Beyond Easy to Make​


			20 Healthy Chili Recipes That Are Beyond Easy to Make
		

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Stuffed Pepper Soup Is the Ultimate Cold-Weather Dinner​


			Stuffed Pepper Soup Is the Ultimate Cold-Weather Dinner


----------



## Stryder50

Longing for the Netherlands, Stroopwafels, and the Real Thing​








						Longing for the Netherlands, Stroopwafels, and the Real Thing | Mari Meyer
					

We don’t crave the things we’re close to, even if they’ve shaped us into who we are.




					catapult.co
				



~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
How To Make Easy Kimchi at Home​When it comes to kimchi-making, there are over a hundred different kinds, but  mak kimchi, or simple kimchi, is a great place to start.








						How To Make Easy Kimchi at Home
					

When it comes to kimchi-making, there are over a hundred different kinds, but  mak kimchi, or simple kimchi, is a great place to start.




					getpocket.com
				



~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~​Almost Everything You Know About Cheese is Wrong​Shredded cheese doesn’t melt as well and other fascinating facts about fromage.








						Almost Everything You Know About Cheese is Wrong
					

Shredded cheese doesn’t melt as well and other fascinating facts about fromage.




					getpocket.com


----------



## Stryder50

5 Healthy Rices You’ll Want to Add to Your Next Meal​These different rice varieties each offer great health benefits and nutrition.








						5 Healthy Rices You’ll Want to Add to Your Next Meal
					

These different rice varieties each offer great health benefits and nutrition.




					getpocket.com
				



~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~​30 Recipes with a Can of Chickpeas​Chickpeas can be used beyond just making hummus to add protein, texture and delicious taste to recipes.








						30 Recipes with a Can of Chickpeas
					

Chickpeas can be used beyond just making hummus to add protein, texture and delicious taste to recipes.




					getpocket.com
				



~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~​What to Store in Your Refrigerator Humidity Drawers​Using crisper drawers correctly will free up space and help prolong the life of your produce.
...​What Should Go in Each Drawer?​The general rule of thumb is to *put things that tend to rot in a drawer with a low-humidity setting*. This includes fruits and veggies that emit an ethylene gas, like apples and pears, because leaving the window open on the drawer gives those gases a chance to escape. When the gases are released, it helps keep the fruits and vegetables from rotting prematurely.

*Things that wilt go in the high-humidity drawer*. This will be all your leafy greens, like arugula, spinach, and herbs. By having the window closed, water vapor is held in the drawer and the moisture keeps the greens crisper and fresher longer. Keeping fruits and vegetables that are sensitive to ethylene gas, like strawberries, in this drawer will also keep them away from ethylene producers.

Here’s a handy list of what common fruits and vegetables should be kept in each drawer.
...








						What to Store in Your Refrigerator Humidity Drawers
					

Using crisper drawers correctly will free up space and help prolong the life of your produce.




					getpocket.com


----------



## Stryder50

Crispy Chicken Thighs with Garlic and Rosemary Recipe​This crowd-pleasing chicken dish smells heavenly—and tastes even better.








						Crispy Chicken Thighs with Garlic and Rosemary Recipe
					

This crowd-pleasing chicken dish smells heavenly—and tastes even better.




					getpocket.com


----------



## Stryder50

We grow a lot of squash in our garden each year and about this time of the seasons, we've assorted types on our hands; acorn, pumpkin, spaghetti, etc. ...
So this sort of recipe has an appeal, and we'll likely give it a try this weekend. (We'll use a rice based noodle pasta since my wife can't do wheat.)

winter squash and spinach pasta bake​EXCERPTS;
...
This is not a usual pasta bake. We do not boil the noodles. We do not make or buy a sauce. We do not roast the winter squash or even sauté the greens. We throw every single ingredient raw into a big bowl for mixing and pour that into a parchment-slung springform (or equivalently-sized pan) pan and bake it for 90 minutes. That’s the rub; it takes a long time to cook. But this time is entirely hands-off, save removing the foil midway. You won’t be scrubbing pots, as the sum of your dishes to wash will be a cutting board, knife, whisk, grater, and a bowl.





What emerges from the oven is savory fall decadence. The proportions are upended — depending on your perspective, this has either half the pasta or twice the vegetables of most pasta bakes of this size. The squash softened, the spinach perfectly cooked, the noodles tender in the center and burnished to a snatch-able crisp on top, and the fragrance of garlic and toasted cheese is everywhere I want to be.
...








						winter squash and spinach pasta bake
					

Ottolenghi-inspired, we toss raw ingredients into a springform for a long bake and what emerges is resplendent: layers of tender squash, greens, and pasta that’s burnished to a snatchable cri…




					smittenkitchen.com
				



~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Eat This to Save the World! The Most Sustainable Foods—From Seaweed to Venison​What should we be scoffing if we want to help fight the climate crisis from our kitchens? The question has never been more important or confusing—here is a guide to help you get started.
...








						Eat This to Save the World! The Most Sustainable Foods—From Seaweed to Venison
					

What should we be scoffing if we want to help fight the climate crisis from our kitchens? The question has never been more important or confusing—here is a guide to help you get started.




					getpocket.com


----------



## Stryder50

Butter Cauliflower Bowl Recipe​Indian butter chicken is made healthier and heartier with this nutrient-loaded cauliflower dish.​







						Butter Cauliflower Bowl Recipe
					

Indian butter chicken is made healthier and heartier with this nutrient-loaded cauliflower dish.




					getpocket.com
				


~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
How To Make Crispy, Juicy Fried Chicken​What makes this dish of humble origins so well-loved can actually make it intimidating to home cooks. But have no fear, here’s a step by step guide.








						How To Make Crispy, Juicy Fried Chicken
					

What makes this dish of humble origins so well-loved can actually make it intimidating to home cooks. But have no fear, here’s a step by step guide.




					getpocket.com
				



~~~~~~~~~~~~~​Blueberry-Lemon Pie Bars Recipe​The blueberry to my lemon.








						Blueberry-Lemon Pie Bars Recipe
					

The blueberry to my lemon.




					getpocket.com


----------



## Stryder50

About four basic recipe ideas included;
An NYC Chef’s Flavor-Building Pantry Staples, None of Which Are Olive Oil​Plus recipes that star the ingredients.​







						An NYC Chef’s Flavor-Building Pantry Staples, None of Which Are Olive Oil
					

Plus recipes that star the ingredients.




					getpocket.com
				


~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
One Box of Eggs – 17 Delicious Ways to Use Them, From French Toast to Huevos Rancheros​If you’re tired of boiling or frying, there are plenty of other brilliant ways to use one of the world’s most versatile, affordable, tasty ingredients.​







						One Box of Eggs – 17 Delicious Ways to Use Them, From French Toast to Huevos Rancheros
					

If you’re tired of boiling or frying, there are plenty of other brilliant ways to use one of the world’s most versatile, affordable, tasty ingredients.




					getpocket.com
				


~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Prepare yourself for an avalanche of fake meat​








						Prepare yourself for an avalanche of fake meat
					

The list of meat mimics — plant-based, cultured, fungi-based — is mushrooming.




					www.latimes.com


----------



## Stryder50

How To Make Starbucks-Style Cold Brew Coffee at Home​Everything you need to know for DIY big-Batch cold brew.








						How To Make Starbucks-Style Cold Brew Coffee at Home
					

Everything you need to know for DIY big-Batch cold brew.




					getpocket.com
				



~~~~~~~~~~~~~~​5 Edible Plants for Urban Foragers​Often the best meal in the big city is the one right below your feet.








						5 Edible Plants for Urban Foragers
					

Often the best meal in the big city is the one right below your feet.




					getpocket.com
				



~~~~~~~~~~~~~~​Julia Turshen’s Secrets To Better Home Cooking​Master the art of cooking at home one “small victory” at a time.








						Julia Turshen’s Secrets To Better Home Cooking
					

Master the art of cooking at home one “small victory” at a time.




					getpocket.com


----------



## Mindful

My favourite cook.

I love the way he says “pepper”.


----------



## Stryder50

The Most Flavorful Carne Asada​It just takes a simple marinade.








						Carne Asada - Damn Delicious
					

Carne Asada - Cilantro, olive oil, soy sauce, orange + lime juice, garlic, jalapeno and cumin make for the easiest and most flavorful marinade. SO SO GOOD.




					getpocket.com
				



~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~​Creamy Cucumber Salad Recipe​A light, bright and refreshing version of old-fashioned cucumber salad that’s perfect for parties.








						Creamy Cucumber Salad Recipe
					

A light, bright and refreshing version of old-fashioned cucumber salad that’s perfect for parties.




					getpocket.com


----------



## Stryder50

This one is actually a list of about nine assorted basic recipes, a couple may have been presented here earlier;
How to Start Cooking: Mastering the Classics​A deeper dive into making classic recipes your own.​








						How to Start Cooking: Mastering the Classics
					

A deeper dive into making classic recipes your own.




					getpocket.com
				



~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
The Best Flourless Chocolate Cake​The oldest and most popular dessert at San Francisco's legendary Zuni Café, this gluten-free chocolate cake boasts a fine, tender crumb and bold chocolate flavor.








						The Best Flourless Chocolate Cake
					

The oldest and most popular dessert at San Francisco's legendary Zuni Café, this gluten-free chocolate cake boasts a fine, tender crumb and bold chocolate flavor.




					getpocket.com
				



~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~​Homemade Thin-Crust Pizza​If you have an hour or less, this is the pizza to make at the last minute for family and friends.








						Homemade Thin-Crust Pizza
					

If you have an hour or less, this is the pizza to make at the last minute for family and friends.




					getpocket.com
				



(Or you could start a little earlier and use socca ~ chickpea flatbread)
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~​Bacon & Spinach Stuffed Chicken Is Calling Your Name​Who said chicken was boring?








						Bacon & Spinach Stuffed Chicken Is Calling Your Name
					

Who said chicken was boring?




					getpocket.com
				




With rising meat prices, consider getting the bacon 'ends and pieces' which costs less and often has pieces that would fit in here.​


----------



## Stryder50

Never Eat a Piece of Fish If You See This on the Packaging, FDA Says​




__





						Never Eat a Piece of Fish If You See This on the Packaging, FDA Says
					





					www.msn.com
				




Actually, it's more inside and it's ice.  The five point slide show explains.


----------



## Stryder50

Vietnamese is one of my favorite forms of Asian cuisine and this is a classic to go with pho'.



Follow These 5 Steps to the Best Banh Mi​A foolproof formula for building this uniquely Vietnamese sandwich.​


​People often act as if there is a holy grail of _banh mi_ authenticity. But like a lot of Vietnamese dishes, these sandwiches are very casual and flexible, hard to mess up or interpret too loosely. You can stuff practically anything in one, which is more or less how they were invented: Good bread, butter, pâté, and Maggi Seasoning (a European umami-laden condiment) came to Vietnam with French colonists; porky fillings like _char siu_ crossed the border from China; and local cooks ran with these new ingredients, adding their own vegetables and herbs to create something uniquely Vietnamese.

You might already know the classic _dac biet_ (or “special”) banh mi, a sandwich that originated in Saigon and is sold by many street vendors today. It features pâté, cold cuts like the mortadella-style _gio lau_ sausage or a chewy-tender pork shank, mayonnaise, Maggi Seasoning, some pickled carrots and daikon, cucumber, chiles, and cilantro. It’s sensational, but it’s far from the only sandwich that can be called banh mi.

So, what can? I came up with a loose formula for my book, _Vietnamese Food Any Day_. With a combination of these five things, you’re on your way to a proper one.

...​







						Follow These 5 Steps to the Best Banh Mi
					

A foolproof formula for building this uniquely Vietnamese sandwich.




					getpocket.com
				




​


----------



## Stryder50

What Chefs Make When All They Have Is a Bag of Rice​How they go against the grain.
...
There’s a reason so many of us turn to rice come rent week: The pantry staple is inexpensive, versatile, and abundant. It’s indispensable during times of need—just one small bag can make a week’s worth of meals, each more exciting than the last. 

Yes, you heard that right. The apparently basic ingredient has tons of potential and versatility, especially when you get a bit of help from a few other staples you likely have in your cabinets or fridge. Here seven chefs share the inspired ways they transform a few cups of this dependable grain into a delicious meal. 
...








						What Chefs Make When All They Have Is a Bag of Rice
					

How they go against the grain.




					getpocket.com
				



~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
several recipes enclosed ...​


----------



## Stryder50

How to Properly Wash Fruits and Vegetables​Spoiler alert: You don’t need to buy that special produce spray.​








						How to Properly Wash Fruits and Vegetables
					

Spoiler alert: You don’t need to buy that special produce spray.




					getpocket.com
				



~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
The Best-Ever Eggplant Parmigiana​An unadulterated recipe taught to us by an Italian grandma herself.​








						The Best-Ever Eggplant Parmigiana
					

An unadulterated recipe taught to us by an Italian grandma herself.




					getpocket.com
				



~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
It's that time of year again, when soups and chilis tend to top the menu.  Here's a 50+ slide show of recipes;
The Chili Everyone Is Talking About In Your State​




__





						The Chili Everyone Is Talking About In Your State
					





					www.msn.com


----------



## Stryder50

Thai Red Curry Noodle Soup Recipe​This soup is packed with so much flavor with bites of tender chicken, rice noodles, cilantro, basil and lime juice. So cozy, comforting and fragrant – plus, it’s easy enough for any night of the week.​








						Thai Red Curry Noodle Soup Recipe
					

This soup is packed with so much flavor with bites of tender chicken, rice noodles, cilantro, basil and lime juice. So cozy, comforting and fragrant – plus, it’s easy enough for any night of the week.




					getpocket.com
				



~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
And two items on improving pizza;
An Italian Cook Taught Me 9 Secrets that Made My Homemade Pizza Insanely Better​Spoiler alert: Don’t cook that sauce! 
...








						An Italian Cook Taught Me 9 Secrets that Made My Homemade Pizza Insanely Better
					

Spoiler alert: Don't cook that sauce!




					www.myrecipes.com
				



~~~~~~~~~~~~
8 Surprising Ways to Make the Best Homemade Pizza of Your Life​Hint: The crust doesn’t matter
...








						Tricks for Making the Best Homemade Pizza
					

Hint: The crust doesn’t matter




					www.myrecipes.com


----------



## Stryder50

Vegetarian Samosas with Potatoes and Peas​Starchy potatoes and sweet peas, fragrant with plenty of spice and ginger, get a kick from fiery green chiles in these crispy vegetarian samosas.








						Vegetarian Samosas with Potatoes and Peas
					

Starchy potatoes and sweet peas, fragrant with plenty of spice and ginger, get a kick from fiery green chiles in these crispy vegetarian samosas.




					getpocket.com
				



~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~​How To Make Butter (and Cultured Butter!)​An easy, no-shaking-jars method for this DIY treat.








						How To Make Butter (and Cultured Butter!)
					

An easy, no-shaking-jars method for this DIY treat.




					getpocket.com
				



~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~​No Flour, Eggs or Butter? No Problem! 23 Cake Recipes for When You’re Missing an Ingredient​Feeling the urge to bake, but missing something apparently vital? Then pinch some ideas from great bakers past and present.








						No Flour, Eggs or Butter? No Problem! 23 Cake Recipes for When You’re Missing an Ingredient
					

Feeling the urge to bake, but missing something apparently vital? Then pinch some ideas from great bakers past and present.




					getpocket.com


----------



## Stryder50

‘Too Many Antioxidants Can Give You Cancer,’ and Other Facts About the Misunderstood Molecules​And free radicals aren’t always bad for you.








						‘Too Many Antioxidants Can Give You Cancer,’ and Other Facts About the Misunderstood Molecules
					

And free radicals aren’t always bad for you.




					getpocket.com


----------



## Stryder50

Bee gold: Why honey is an insect superfood








						Bee gold: Why honey is an insect superfood
					

From pesticide detox to increased longevity, the benefits of the sweet stuff for bees go well beyond simply nourishing the hardworking insects in the hive.




					www.bbc.com
				



~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Science Explains How to Cook Frozen Beef for the Perfect Steak Dinner​Throw it straight on the grill, it’ll be as if you never froze it at all.








						Science Explains How to Cook Frozen Beef for the Perfect Steak Dinner
					

Don't thaw that raw!




					getpocket.com
				



~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~​The Hidden, Magnificent History of Chop Suey​Discrimination and mistranslation have long obscured the dish’s true origins.​








						The Hidden, Magnificent History of Chop Suey
					

Discrimination and mistranslation have long obscured the dish's true origins.




					www.atlasobscura.com
				



~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
These 7 Cheeses Will Give You The Best Mac & Cheese In Town​




__





						These 7 Cheeses Will Give You The Best Mac & Cheese In Town
					





					www.msn.com
				



~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Maybe not 'recipe', but there are culinary uses ...
8 Ways Aloe Vera Gel Can Benefit Your Skin, According to Dermatologists​This natural plant can fight acne, prevent dark spots, and even slow down the signs of aging.








						8 Ways Aloe Vera Gel Can Benefit Your Skin, According to Dermatologists
					

This natural plant can fight acne, prevent dark spots, and even slow down the signs of aging.




					getpocket.com


----------



## Stryder50

A few more to 'archive' here . . .
Classic Jewish Brisket Recipe​*This traditional Jewish brisket is braised in an aromatic tomato-based chicken broth, and tastes even better the day after you’ve made it.*​








						Classic Jewish Brisket Recipe
					

This traditional Jewish brisket is braised in an aromatic tomato-based chicken broth, and tastes even better the day after you’ve made it.




					getpocket.com
				



~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Singapore Noodles Recipe​This curried rice noodle dish so popular around the world is not, in fact, from Singapore.​








						Singapore Noodles Recipe
					

This curried rice noodle dish so popular around the world is not, in fact, from Singapore.




					getpocket.com
				



~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
How To Make Really Good Restaurant-Style Ramen at Home​A brief history of the popular Japanese dish, and tips for making your own.​







						How To Make Really Good Restaurant-Style Ramen at Home
					

A brief history of the popular Japanese dish, and tips for making your own.




					getpocket.com
				


~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~​The Trick to Growing Your Own Avocado Plant​The first step is easy: eat an avocado and save the pit.​







						The Trick to Growing Your Own Avocado Plant
					

The first step is easy: eat an avocado and save the pit.




					getpocket.com
				


~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
The ancient potato of the future​








						The ancient potato of the future
					

This potato species has sustained Indigenous people in the American Southwest for 11,000 years. What does its future hold?




					thecounter.org
				



~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
What humanity should eat to stay healthy and save the planet​ 
                   What we eat needs to be nutritious and sustainable. Researchers are trying to figure out what that looks like around the world.








						What humanity should eat to stay healthy and save the planet
					

What we eat needs to be nutritious and sustainable. Researchers are trying to figure out what that looks like around the world.




					www.nature.com


----------



## Stryder50

Fromage fictions: the 14 biggest cheese myths – debunked!​








						Fromage fictions: the 14 biggest cheese myths – debunked!
					

Received wisdom says older cheese is better, you should pair it with red wine and wrap any leftovers in clingfilm. Here is what the experts say




					www.theguardian.com
				



~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
7 Anti-Inflammatory Foods You Should Be Eating This Winter​




__





						7 Anti-Inflammatory Foods You Should Be Eating This Winter
					





					www.msn.com
				



~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
100 Pasta Recipes for Easy Peasy Dinners​




__





						100 Easy Pasta Recipes that will Never Let You Down
					





					www.msn.com
				



~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
51 New Year’s Eve Dinner Ideas for Welcoming 2022 51 New Year’s Eve Dinner Ideas for Welcoming 2022​~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
The best side dishes to bring to your Christmas family dinner​




__





						The best side dishes to bring to your Christmas family dinner
					





					www.msn.com
				



~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
30 Modern Twists on Your Favorite Comfort Foods​




__





						30 Modern Twists on Your Favorite Comfort Foods
					





					www.msn.com
				



~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
38 Easy Last-Minute Appetizers​




__





						38 Easy Last-Minute Appetizers
					





					www.msn.com


----------



## Stryder50

Bacon BBQ Baked Beans​








						Don't Wait Until Summer — Now Is the Perfect Time to Make Bacon BBQ Baked Beans
					

The oven-baked dish is pure cozy comfort food.




					www.thekitchn.com
				



~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
This Cajun Jambalaya Recipe Changed My Mind About Jambalaya​Why it’s time to give the southern Louisiana stalwart a second glance​








						This Cajun Jambalaya Recipe Changed My Mind About Jambalaya
					

Why it’s time to give the southern Louisiana stalwart a second glance




					getpocket.com
				



~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Cauliflower Parmesan Is Vegetarian Comfort Food At Its Finest​You won’t be disappointed.








						Cauliflower Parmesan Is Vegetarian Comfort Food At Its Finest
					

You won’t be disappointed.




					getpocket.com


----------



## Stryder50

Quite a few good ones here;
I Write About Food For A Living, And These Are The 36 Most Clever Cooking Tips I Learned This Year​








						I Write About Food Every Single Day, And These Are The Most Clever Food Tips I've Learned Recently
					

Instantly upgrade boxed cake mix, make better pasta with one simple ingredient, and so much more.




					www.buzzfeed.com
				



~~~~~~~~~~~~
The Easy Pasta Recipe Mimi Thorisson Makes for Her 5 Kids on Repeat​Her accidental creation is now a family favorite.​*Sage and Walnut Tagliatelle Recipe*​*








						The Easy Pasta Recipe Mimi Thorisson Makes for Her 5 Kids on Repeat
					

Her accidental creation is now a family favorite.




					getpocket.com
				



~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Classic;*
Red Beans and Rice Recipe​So thick, so creamy and so flavorful. The beans are cooked just right – perfectly tender, served with rice and smoky andouille sausage.








						Red Beans and Rice Recipe
					

So thick, so creamy and so flavorful. The beans are cooked just right – perfectly tender, served with rice and smoky andouille sausage.




					getpocket.com


----------



## Stryder50

I'd need a larger house to have a place for it, but ...
The Plant That’ll Make it Feel Like Summer in Your Home All Year Long​Yes, you can (and should) have a lemon tree in your home.








						The Plant That’ll Make it Feel Like Summer in Your Home All Year Long
					

Yes, you can (and should) have a lemon tree in your home.




					getpocket.com


----------



## Stryder50

Grilled Chicken Tikka Kebabs Recipe​Chef Meherwan Irani’s marinade for these chicken skewers achieves the perfect balance of yogurt, lime, and spices.








						Grilled Chicken Tikka Kebabs Recipe
					

Chef Meherwan Irani’s marinade for these chicken skewers achieves the perfect balance of yogurt, lime, and spices.




					getpocket.com


----------



## Stryder50

I'd make two changes here;
1) Use mayo in place of butter on the outer bread sides.
2) Fry in skillet rather than bake in oven, to get that crusty, crunchy toasted result.
Here’s How To Make A Tuna Melt Even Better Than Your Local Diner​








						Here’s How To Make A Tuna Melt Even Better Than Your Local Diner
					

The best thing you could possibly do with a can of tuna.




					getpocket.com
				



~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
What Is Mirin and Why Should You Use It?​








						What Is Mirin and Why Should You Use It?
					

Here's everything you need to know about the rice wine staple—and products you can use as substitutes—when making Japanese food.




					getpocket.com


----------



## Stryder50

10 Plant-Based Protein Foods That Keep You Feeling Full and Energized​There’s no reason to sacrifice your satiety when going meatless.​







						10 Plant-Based Protein Foods That Keep You Feeling Full and Energized
					

There’s no reason to sacrifice your satiety when going meatless.




					getpocket.com
				


~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~​Honey Walnut Shrimp Recipe​The sugared walnuts are the best part and make the dish so unique.​







						Honey Walnut Shrimp Recipe
					

The sugared walnuts are the best part and make the dish so unique.




					getpocket.com
				


~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~​Best-Ever Cabbage Hash Browns​Potatoes are so last year.​







						Best-Ever Cabbage Hash Browns
					

Potatoes are so last year.




					getpocket.com
				


~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~​German Apple Pancakes Recipe​In this recipe from famed food writer Ruth Reichl, caramelized apples fragrant with cinnamon and nutmeg are used to fill boozy rolled pancakes.​







						German Apple Pancakes Recipe
					

In this recipe from famed food writer Ruth Reichl, caramelized apples fragrant with cinnamon and nutmeg are used to fill boozy rolled pancakes.




					getpocket.com
				


~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~​Chili, on it's own in many ways and on top of other ...​Chili Recipes​From flavorful chili dips to delicious slow cooker chili dishes, you can find a chili recipe for any occasion. Discover our best chili recipes now.​







						Chili Recipes | McCormick
					

Wondering how to make chili? Want the best chili recipe? Find our favorite chili recipes including chili dips, slow cooker chilis, chili macs, and more!




					www.mccormick.com
				


And;








						30 Best Chili Recipes to Make All Year Long
					

If you think chili is just a cold-weather dish, we're about to change all that. These recipes are perfect no matter the season, and we truly do have something here for everyone, from meat eaters to vegans.




					www.foodnetwork.com


----------



## Stryder50

The season where this might help;
Food as Medicine
Licorice and Slippery Elm Tea Are Best for a Sore Throat​








						Licorice and Slippery Elm Tea Are Best for a Sore Throat
					

Although you can get a cold throughout the year, most people have a higher risk of the common ...




					www.theepochtimes.com


----------



## Stryder50

5 nutrition goals that are better than weight loss​ 
These tricks are more sustainable than restricting food—and healthier, too.








						5 nutrition goals that are better than weight loss
					

Diets are a common New Year's resolution, but focusing on weight loss isn't the best way to improve your health. Try these diet tricks instead.




					www.popsci.com


----------



## Stryder50

9 Helpful Cooking Tips Straight from Food Scientists​How’s your culinary chemistry?








						9 Helpful Cooking Tips Straight from Food Scientists
					

How’s your culinary chemistry?




					getpocket.com
				



~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~​Italians Avoided Pizza for Centuries—Tourism Changed Everything​ 
Pizza’s dominance on the international gastronomic stage hinges not on a glorious past rooted in antiquity so much as an anthropological phenomenon that has come to be known as the “pizza effect.”








						Italians Avoided Pizza for Centuries—Tourism Changed Everything
					

Pizza’s dominance on the international gastronomic stage hinges not on a glorious past rooted in antiquity so much as an anthropological phenomenon that has come to be known as the “pizza effect.”




					food52.com


----------



## Stryder50

The Secret to Better Home Fries? Cook Them Like the French Do​How to make pommes persillade (potatoes with parsley and garlic).








						The Secret to Better Home Fries? Cook Them Like the French Do
					

How to make pommes persillade (potatoes with parsley and garlic).




					getpocket.com
				



~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
A conversational tidbit to share ...​The English Word That Hasn’t Changed in Sound or Meaning in 8,000 Years​The word lox was one of the clues that eventually led linguists to discover who the Proto-Indo-Europeans were, and where they lived.








						The English Word That Hasn’t Changed in Sound or Meaning in 8,000 Years
					

The word lox was one of the clues that eventually led linguists to discover who the Proto-Indo-Europeans were, and where they lived.




					getpocket.com


----------



## Stryder50

25 Hearty Sandwiches Worthy of the Dinner Table​




__





						25 Hearty Sandwiches Worthy of the Dinner Table
					





					www.msn.com


----------



## Stryder50

I'd be tempted to replace the pine nuts with pistachios and maybe add some noodles.
Baked Fish in Tahini Sauce (Siniyet Samak Bil Yahineh) Recipe​A creamy tahini sauce—with lemon, garlic, and green chiles—adds flavor and fragrance to this comforting Middle Eastern casserole








						Baked Fish in Tahini Sauce (Siniyet Samak Bil Yahineh) Recipe
					

A creamy tahini sauce—with lemon, garlic, and green chiles—adds flavor and fragrance to this comforting Middle Eastern casserole




					getpocket.com


----------



## Stryder50

Fear and Loathing in Your Home Kitchen​ 
Every home cook has ingredients and dishes they avoid out of fear, or tools they’re afraid to use. What does it take to get over it?








						What Our Cooking Phobias Say About Ourselves
					

Every home cook has ingredients and dishes they avoid out of fear, or tools they’re afraid to use. What does it take to get over it?




					www.eater.com
				



~~~~~~~~~~~~~
How To Make Classic Prime Rib​The simplest, easiest method.








						How To Make Classic Prime Rib
					

The simplest, easiest method.




					getpocket.com


----------



## Stryder50

Docking these here for now . . . .
...
How to Fry Fish: The Ultimate Guide on Everything from Oil Temperature to Batter Recipes​Here’s your guide on how to fry fish like a pro​







						How to Fry Fish: The Ultimate Guide on Everything from Oil Temperature to Batter Recipes
					

Here’s your guide on how to fry fish like a pro




					getpocket.com
				


~~~~~~~~~~~~​9 Recipes for Tasty, Portable Breakfasts to Help You Get Out the Door Fast​We got quick breakfast, we've got fast breakfast, we've got tasty breakfast!​







						9 Recipes for Tasty, Portable Breakfasts to Help You Get Out the Door Fast
					

We got quick breakfast, we've got fast breakfast, we've got tasty breakfast!




					getpocket.com
				


~~~~~~~~~~~~~~​Rachel Roddy’s Eight Rules of Pasta, Plus Her Favourite Sauce Recipes​How much water and salt to use? Drain the pasta well or leave it dripping? It depends on whether you’re making this double tomato sauce or this courgette-almond pesto.​







						Rachel Roddy’s Eight Rules of Pasta, Plus Her Favourite Sauce Recipes
					

How much water and salt to use? Drain the pasta well or leave it dripping? It depends on whether you’re making this double tomato sauce or this courgette-almond pesto.




					getpocket.com
				


~~~~~~~~~~~~~~​You Should Put a Bowl of Vinegar in Your Dishwasher—Here’s Why​It’s a terrific rinse-aid that combats water stains like no other.​







						You Should Put a Bowl of Vinegar in Your Dishwasher—Here’s Why
					

It’s a terrific rinse-aid that combats water stains like no other.




					getpocket.com
				


~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
A Brief History of the Mason Jar​Around since 1858, the home canning classic is a sought after item for pandemic gardeners.








						A Brief History of the Mason Jar
					

Around since 1858, the home canning classic is a sought after item for pandemic gardeners.




					getpocket.com


----------



## Stryder50

Butter Cauliflower Bowl Recipe​Indian butter chicken is made healthier and heartier with this nutrient-loaded cauliflower dish.








						Butter Cauliflower Bowl Recipe
					

Indian butter chicken is made healthier and heartier with this nutrient-loaded cauliflower dish.




					getpocket.com
				



~~~~~~~~~~~~~​America’s Next Food Craze Is Buried in Appalachia​...
The Appalachian truffle, _Tuber canaliculatum_, is a one-ounce ball of delight that could be the next culinary star, yet it’s virtually unknown. I’m here to figure out why. For years I’ve been chasing truffle hunters across half a dozen European countries as I research a book. The prize—extraordinarily pungent orbs of fungus that grow tethered to tree roots, with which they share nutrients—are a billion-dollar business there, where diners pay upward of $6,000 per pound. Every year, tens of thousands of hunters scour the forests, using trained dogs to sniff truffles out underground. The continent’s famous white variety grows almost exclusively in the wild forests of Italy and Eastern Europe, and the great black strain flourishes on farms in Spain and France. North America has always been left out of the smelly fun. I had assumed this was because there are no comparable truffles to be found here.


Then, three years ago, I learned about _T. can_, as its handful of aficionados call it. The truffle has been found in Michigan and Massachusetts, but the Appalachians seemed to be a hot spot. There were rumors that it was delicious, but all the reports seemed to be thirdhand. I was intrigued but skeptical.
...








						America’s Next Food Craze Is Buried in Appalachia
					

All over America’s ancient eastern mountains, there’s an organism that lives underground, tethered to tree roots, waiting to be hunted. It’s among the world’s rarest and most expensive foods, and it grows in a wide range of conditions. But there’s only one guy in the country who really knows how...




					www.outsideonline.com


----------



## Baron Von Murderpaws

Baked Chicken Reuben
					

Chicken breasts baked with sauerkraut, Swiss cheese and thousand island salad dressing. Almost like a hot Reuben sandwich!




					www.allrecipes.com


----------



## Stryder50

Toffeenut Baconsmuggler said:


> Baked Chicken Reuben
> 
> 
> Chicken breasts baked with sauerkraut, Swiss cheese and thousand island salad dressing. Almost like a hot Reuben sandwich!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.allrecipes.com


Speaking of sauerkraut, reminded of a recipe of my late mother which was a favorite.
After a quick grill of the pork chops(or loins), add them with some sausages (tube steaks) (anywhere from Polish to brats, to andoullie) into a pot of sauerkraut along with shredded apple and onion.  Dump over some mashed potatoes and enjoy.


----------



## Stryder50

Brining Beans With Baking Soda: An Investigation​Soaking beans in a solution of salt and baking soda yields creamy, cooked beans in less time.​








						Brining Beans With Baking Soda: An Investigation
					

Soaking beans in a solution of salt and baking soda yields creamy, cooked beans in less time.




					www.seriouseats.com
				



~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
The Coolest Way to Keep Food Cold Without Refrigeration​Electricity not necessary.
...
*Believe it or not, you don’t need a fridge to keep food cold. Just gather some ceramic pots, sand, and water, and you’ve got a portable, non-electric mini-fridge with a time-tested design. After all, people were preserving food for thousands of years before you had to keep that leftover takeout from stinking up your college dorm.

In some parts of the world, this clay pot cooler is called a zeer, and its sustainable, inexpensive design is far from new. People in the Middle East and Africa have long used similar contraptions to keep food from spoiling in hot, dry climates.*
...








						The Coolest Way to Keep Food Cold Without Refrigeration
					

Electricity not necessary.




					getpocket.com


----------



## Stryder50

Vietnamese Daikon and Carrot Pickles (Do Chua)​Julienned carrots and daikon in a salty-sweet vinegar brine are the perfect quick condiment for grilled meat, sandwiches, or classic Vietnamese banh mi.​








						Vietnamese Daikon and Carrot Pickles (Do Chua)
					

Julienned carrots and daikon in a salty-sweet vinegar brine are the perfect quick condiment for grilled meat, sandwiches, or classic Vietnamese banh mi.




					getpocket.com
				



~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Tuscan Butter Mushrooms Recipe​Rich and creamy with pops of brightness from the cherry tomatoes








						Tuscan Butter Mushrooms Recipe
					

Rich and creamy with pops of brightness from the cherry tomatoes




					getpocket.com


----------



## Stryder50

Fromage Fictions: The 14 Biggest Cheese Myths, Debunked​‘I hate to dictate to people. I don’t like too many rules,” says Iain Mellis, a cheesemonger of 40 years, with cheese shops bearing his name scattered across Scotland.​







						Fromage Fictions: The 14 Biggest Cheese Myths, Debunked
					

‘I hate to dictate to people. I don’t like too many rules,” says Iain Mellis, a cheesemonger of 40 years, with cheese shops bearing his name scattered across Scotland.




					getpocket.com
				


~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
This is interesting in many ways, though a bit tangent to the thread topic;
How a Humble Mushroom Could Save Forests and Fight Climate Change​Inoculating trees with an edible fungi can produce more protein per hectare than pasture-raised beef, while reforesting, storing carbon and restoring biodiversity.
...
This is exactly what our latest  research focuses on, looking at fungi that grow in partnership with trees, in a mutually beneficial arrangement. This is a common association and some species can produce large mushroom fruiting bodies, such as the highly prized truffle. Aside from this delicacy, cultivation of these species is a new and emerging field. But progress is especially being made in one group known as milk caps, that include a beautiful and unusually bright blue species known as  _Lactarius indigo_, or the blue milk cap.

High in dietary fibre and essential fatty acids, this edible mushroom’s blue pigmentation means they are easy to identify safely. With extracts demonstrating antibacterial properties and an ability to  kill cancer cells, the blue milk cap could also be a source of pharmacological potential.
...








						How a Humble Mushroom Could Save Forests and Fight Climate Change
					

Inoculating trees with an edible fungi can produce more protein per hectare than pasture-raised beef, while reforesting, storing carbon and restoring biodiversity.




					getpocket.com


----------



## Stryder50

Stove top, 10"(+) skillet with a tight lid:
How To Cook Moist & Tender Chicken Breasts Every Time​This method takes trust; you can’t check the chicken breasts or watch them cooking. But you won’t have to.








						How To Cook Moist & Tender Chicken Breasts Every Time
					

This method takes trust; you can’t check the chicken breasts or watch them cooking. But you won’t have to.




					getpocket.com
				



~~~~~~~~~~~~~​How To Cook Tender & Juicy Pork Chops in the Oven​








						How To Cook Tender & Juicy Pork Chops in the Oven
					

What if I told you that I could guarantee perfectly cooked, perfectly tender pork chops, every time?




					www.thekitchn.com
				



~~~~~~~~~~~~
Recipe: Easy, Creamy Lemon Garlic Skillet Chicken​








						Recipe: Easy, Creamy Lemon Garlic Skillet Chicken
					

It's rich, creamy, and made in a single skillet.




					www.thekitchn.com


----------



## Stryder50

Korean Beef Bulgogi Recipe​Nothing beats my mom’s cooking but this is a very close second.








						Korean Beef Bulgogi Recipe
					

Nothing beats my mom’s cooking but this is a very close second.




					getpocket.com


----------



## Stryder50

It's likely I've already presented something like this already here, but always worth a repeat as it becomes one of those "immigrant" dishes that warps into an USA staple.

How To Make Quick Vietnamese Beef Noodle Pho​A quick version of the restaurant staple that’s easy to make at home.








						How To Make Quick Vietnamese Beef Noodle Pho
					

A quick version of the restaurant staple that’s easy to make at home.




					getpocket.com


----------



## Stryder50

Around the World in Rare and Beautiful Apples​From the sweet to the offbeat.








						Around the World in Rare and Beautiful Apples
					

From the sweet to the offbeat.




					getpocket.com
				



~~~~~~~~~~​7 NYC Chefs Share Their Pantry Organization Secrets​From squeeze bottles to wish-list shelves.








						7 NYC Chefs Share Their Pantry Organization Secrets
					

From squeeze bottles to wish-list shelves.




					getpocket.com
				



~~~~~~~~~~~~~​Here’s When You Should Eat Protein​For optimal muscle gains, when you eat matters just as much as what you eat.








						Here’s When You Should Eat Protein
					

For optimal muscle gains, when you eat matters just as much as what you eat.




					getpocket.com


----------



## Stryder50

Everything You Ever Wanted to Know About Sumac​Beloved for its wonderful tartness, sumac is a spice that goes well with just about anything








						Everything You Ever Wanted to Know About Sumac
					

Beloved for its wonderful tartness, sumac is a spice that goes well with just about anything




					www.eater.com
				



~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Cheesy Mashed Potato Pancakes Recipe​There’s just something about that beautiful cheese pull.​







						Cheesy Mashed Potato Pancakes Recipe
					

There’s just something about that beautiful cheese pull.




					getpocket.com
				


~~~~~~~~~~~~~​The Best Flourless Chocolate Cake​The oldest and most popular dessert at San Francisco's legendary Zuni Café, this gluten-free chocolate cake boasts a fine, tender crumb and bold chocolate flavor.​







						The Best Flourless Chocolate Cake
					

The oldest and most popular dessert at San Francisco's legendary Zuni Café, this gluten-free chocolate cake boasts a fine, tender crumb and bold chocolate flavor.




					getpocket.com
				


~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Slow Cooker Honey Garlic Chicken Recipe​The recipe is only eight ingredients (nine if you are a stickler and count the rice).








						Slow Cooker Honey Garlic Chicken Recipe
					

The recipe is only eight ingredients (nine if you are a stickler and count the rice).




					getpocket.com


----------



## Mindful




----------



## Likkmee

Mindful said:


> View attachment 610023


I'm in but be careful...Gator only needs a little cooking....like shrimpz


----------



## Stryder50

*Harvest Chicken Skillet with Sweet Potatoes and Brussels Sprouts* is one of the most popular recipes on my site, and it’s not hard to see why. It will satisfy your taste buds in the best way, fulfill your desire for a nutritious meal, and leave you with only one skillet to clean up afterward.
...
This harvest chicken breast skillet recipe features all of my favorite fall ingredients—sweet potatoes, apples, Brussels sprouts, and a touch of cinnamon—along with one of my favorite year-round ingredients, BACON.
...








						Harvest Chicken Skillet {One-Pan Recipe!} – WellPlated.com
					

With sweet potatoes, apples, Brussels sprouts and bacon, this healthy Paleo and Whole30 approved harvest chicken skillet recipe is packed with flavor and delivers every food group in one pan!




					www.wellplated.com
				



~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
This healthy *Instant Pot Chicken Tikka Masala* recipe was inspired by the month I spent in India, otherwise known as 30 of the most delicious days of my life. We didn’t grow up eating Indian food so before I visited, I wasn’t even sure if I’d like it. Chicken tikka masala (and every Indian food recipe I tasted after) crushed that doubt in one bite.
...
Chicken tikka masala is a rich, flavorful Indian dish that consists of bite-sized pieces of juicy boneless chicken bathed in a rich, thick spiced curry sauce. It’s spiced in the sense of being intensely flavorful; it’s not spicy in the sense of being “hot.”  The tikka sauce is orange in color, and it usually contains a creamy ingredient like coconut cream or yogurt. There is not one true recipe for chicken tikka masala, and you can find dozens (and dozens) of versions of it online. Today, I’m sharing my favorite easy chicken tikka masala recipe that’s made with simple ingredients you can find at the average grocery store.
...








						Healthy Instant Pot Chicken Tikka Masala
					

Instant Pot Chicken Tikka Masala. A healthy, easy version of authentic Indian chicken tikka masala made quick in the pressure cooker. Not too spicy, ultra creamy, filled with flavor, and great leftover too!




					www.wellplated.com


----------



## Mindful

Stryder50 said:


> *Harvest Chicken Skillet with Sweet Potatoes and Brussels Sprouts* is one of the most popular recipes on my site, and it’s not hard to see why. It will satisfy your taste buds in the best way, fulfill your desire for a nutritious meal, and leave you with only one skillet to clean up afterward.
> ...
> This harvest chicken breast skillet recipe features all of my favorite fall ingredients—sweet potatoes, apples, Brussels sprouts, and a touch of cinnamon—along with one of my favorite year-round ingredients, BACON.
> ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Harvest Chicken Skillet {One-Pan Recipe!} – WellPlated.com
> 
> 
> With sweet potatoes, apples, Brussels sprouts and bacon, this healthy Paleo and Whole30 approved harvest chicken skillet recipe is packed with flavor and delivers every food group in one pan!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.wellplated.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> This healthy *Instant Pot Chicken Tikka Masala* recipe was inspired by the month I spent in India, otherwise known as 30 of the most delicious days of my life. We didn’t grow up eating Indian food so before I visited, I wasn’t even sure if I’d like it. Chicken tikka masala (and every Indian food recipe I tasted after) crushed that doubt in one bite.
> ...
> Chicken tikka masala is a rich, flavorful Indian dish that consists of bite-sized pieces of juicy boneless chicken bathed in a rich, thick spiced curry sauce. It’s spiced in the sense of being intensely flavorful; it’s not spicy in the sense of being “hot.”  The tikka sauce is orange in color, and it usually contains a creamy ingredient like coconut cream or yogurt. There is not one true recipe for chicken tikka masala, and you can find dozens (and dozens) of versions of it online. Today, I’m sharing my favorite easy chicken tikka masala recipe that’s made with simple ingredients you can find at the average grocery store.
> ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Healthy Instant Pot Chicken Tikka Masala
> 
> 
> Instant Pot Chicken Tikka Masala. A healthy, easy version of authentic Indian chicken tikka masala made quick in the pressure cooker. Not too spicy, ultra creamy, filled with flavor, and great leftover too!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.wellplated.com



You don’t do sprouts the British way?

I baked chicken in my new halogen oven. I can’t stop eating it. (The chicken, not the oven. )


----------



## Stryder50

All The Best Ways to Cook Asparagus​Eight simple techniques (and recipes!) that make the most of our favorite springtime vegetable








						All The Best Ways to Cook Asparagus
					

Eight simple techniques (and recipes!) that make the most of our favorite springtime vegetable




					getpocket.com
				



~~~~~~~~~~~~​How Sugar Affects the Brain, According to a Neuroscience Expert​Not surprisingly, you need sugar to function—but cravings are actually a result of too much.








						How Sugar Affects the Brain, According to a Neuroscience Expert
					

Not surprisingly, you need sugar to function—but cravings are actually a result of too much.




					getpocket.com


----------



## Stryder50

Mindful said:


> You don’t do sprouts the British way?
> 
> I baked chicken in my new halogen oven. I can’t stop eating it. (The chicken, not the oven. )


What's the "British way"?


----------



## Mindful

Stryder50 said:


> What's the "British way"?



Boiled.


----------



## Stryder50

Mindful said:


> Boiled.


Ugh!


----------



## Mindful

Stryder50 said:


> Ugh!



Yum!


----------



## Stryder50

How To Make Quick-Pickled Red Onions​This condiment goes great tucked into a sandwich or tossed into a salad.








						How To Make Quick-Pickled Red Onions
					

This condiment goes great tucked into a sandwich or tossed into a salad.




					getpocket.com


----------



## Stryder50

Actually it's click links within the article, but there are several to choose from;
Healthy Recipes with Canned Beans​Use them as inspiration to build on and adjust based on the ingredients you have on hand.








						Healthy Recipes with Canned Beans
					

Use them as inspiration to build on and adjust based on the ingredients you have on hand.




					getpocket.com
				



~~~~~~~~~~~~​30 Recipes with a Can of Chickpeas​








						30 Recipes with a Can of Chickpeas
					

Here are 30 amazing recipes using a can of chickpeas. Chickpeas can be used beyond just making hummus to add protein, texture and delicious taste to recipes




					feelgoodfoodie.net


----------



## Stryder50

Recipe: Creamy French Mustard Chicken​Believe it or not, this elegant dish comes together in about 30 minutes using only one skillet.​







						Recipe: Creamy French Mustard Chicken
					

Believe it or not, this elegant dish comes together in about 30 minutes using only one skillet.




					getpocket.com
				


~~~~~~~~~~~​How to Eat Like a Nutritionist (And Never Feel Like You’re On a Diet)​It doesn’t have to be all kale salads and quinoa.​







						How to Eat Like a Nutritionist (And Never Feel Like You’re On a Diet)
					

It doesn’t have to be all kale salads and quinoa.




					getpocket.com
				


~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
This is a stove top method.
You’ve Been Cooking Chicken Breasts Wrong​ 
With this simple method, you'll have moist, safe, and tasty chicken breasts every time








						You've Been Cooking Chicken Breasts Wrong
					

With this simple method, you'll have moist, safe, and tasty chicken breasts every time




					www.outsideonline.com
				



~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Creamy Chicken Stroganoff​








						Creamy Chicken Stroganoff Proves You Shouldn't Underestimate the Classics
					

This old-school recipe will stand the test of time.




					www.thekitchn.com
				



~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Recipe: One-Pot Creamy Chicken and Rice Casserole​








						Recipe: One-Pot Creamy Chicken and Rice Casserole
					

Tender chicken and sweet peas cook together with long-grain rice in a thyme-scented sauce to make a creamy, cheesy stovetop casserole.




					www.thekitchn.com


----------



## Stryder50

Here’s When You Should Eat Protein​ 
For optimal muscle gains, when you eat matters just as much as what you eat
...
Schoenfeld recently reviewed the current literature and found that eating 1.6 to 2.2 grams of protein for every kilogram of body weight divided over four meals each day best supports muscle building. So you’re looking at about 24 grams of protein per meal for a 130-pound woman or 32 grams of protein per meal for a 175-pound man.

That means to use your diet to help you get stronger, you can’t just load up on protein at one meal and ditch it at the next. “Eating protein erratically may result in wasting the food, rather than maximizing its benefits,” says Cynthia Sass, a sports and performance nutritionist based in New York City and Los Angeles. To get the most out of your meals, think creatively and deliberately about the distribution of protein, along with the other macronutrients that round out the perfect plate, Sass says. Try her suggestions for the perfect protein-packed day.
...








						You're Eating Protein All Wrong
					

For optimal muscle gains, when you eat matters just as much as what you eat




					www.outsideonline.com


----------



## Stryder50

How To Cook Beans in the Oven​The most hands-off, trouble-free way to cook beans.
...
I can still remember the first time I made a pot of home-cooked beans. Up until then my only experience of beans was straight from a can. Cooking dried beans felt exotic and old-fashioned, fancy and cowboy all at once. I took my first bite of a simple batch of Good Mother Stallard beans from Rancho Gordo and almost yelled out loud — they surprised me so much. Deeply rich and meaty, swimming in a broth that came just from the beans — no garlic and onions — it seemed like kitchen witchery that transformed dry beans and water into such flavor.

Beans have become a regular staple in my kitchen since then, no less magical for their familiarity. But I did discover an even more magical way to cook them: in the oven. Let me explain why this is my favorite method of all.
...
The best results will be from great heirloom beans, like the ones from Rancho Gordo   and other growers who are preserving terrific heirloom varieties with tons of flavor.

Also, the traditional clay pot, like these wonderful pots from  La Chamba will help your beans cook nicely and give them an earthy, smoky flavor. But you can also use any oven-safe pot with a lid. Just make sure you give the beans plenty of space to expand; they’ll grow as they cook to about three times their original volume.
...
Here are some of the pros and cons of soaking your beans before cooking them:                             ...
...
I’ve cooked plenty of beans with soaking, not soaking, and with the quick-soak method. But as long as they’re cooked in the gentle, even heat of the oven they’ve always turned out beautifully.

So this is the method I use. It takes a lot longer to explain than to actually do it!
...








						How To Cook Beans in the Oven
					

The most hands-off, trouble-free way to cook beans.




					getpocket.com


----------



## Stryder50

How To Make Cacio e Pepe: The Easiest Method for Perfect Results Every Time​The easiest method for perfect results every time.
...
For years, cacio e pepe defeated me. The seemingly simple Roman dish of pasta, Pecorino Romano cheese, and black pepper never came together correctly whenever I attempted to make it at home. I tried recipe after recipe, each claiming they held the secret to success, but instead of a creamy, peppery pasta, I’d end up with something lumpy, grainy, or dry.

So when I say that this step-by-step recipe is foolproof, I mean it. I’ve cooked my way through basically every cacio e pepe recipe out there, and that has led me to this easy-as-can-be version that works every time. Here’s everything you need to know.​First, What Is Cacio e Pepe?​Cacio e pepe hails from Rome and the surrounding region. In local dialect, _cacio e pepe _translates to “cheese and pepper,” and its ingredients are just that — cheese, black pepper, and pasta. But because the ingredients are so simple, the specifics of each really matter.
...








						How To Make Cacio e Pepe: The Easiest Method for Perfect Results Every Time
					

The easiest method for perfect results every time.




					getpocket.com


----------



## Stryder50

We eat these a lot, but might have to try these alternatives;

End of the Avocado: Why Chefs Are Ditching the Unsustainable Fruit​Give peas a chance—as well as pistachios, fava beans, and pumpkin seed paste. These are just some of the ingredients being used to replace one of the world’s most popular fruits.​...








						End of the Avocado: Why Chefs Are Ditching the Unsustainable Fruit
					

Give peas a chance—as well as pistachios, fava beans, and pumpkin seed paste. These are just some of the ingredients being used to replace one of the world’s most popular fruits.




					getpocket.com


----------



## Stryder50

With This Simple Recipe, You’ll Wonder Why It Took You So Long to Make Butter Chicken From Scratch​If you’ve relied for too long on your local takeout or the Trader Joe’s frozen stuff, now’s the time to get cooking.








						With This Simple Recipe, You’ll Wonder Why It Took You So Long to Make Butter Chicken From Scratch
					

If you’ve relied for too long on your local takeout or the Trader Joe’s frozen stuff, now’s the time to get cooking.




					getpocket.com


----------



## Stryder50

There are several options to choose from;
The Best Cheeses For Grilled Cheese Sandwiches​Look beyond Kraft singles and elevate your sandwich game with these dynamic selections.








						These Are The Best Cheeses For Grilled Cheese
					

Look beyond Kraft singles and elevate your sandwich game with these dynamic selections.




					www.huffpost.com


----------



## Stryder50

Loaded Breakfast Sweet Potatoes​Perfect for a healthy and filling brunch.








						Loaded Breakfast Sweet Potatoes
					

Perfect for a healthy and filling brunch.




					getpocket.com
				



~~~~~~~~~~~~~​Grilled Chorizo Sandwiches with Chimichurri (Choripán)​Casually eaten and widely beloved in Argentina, these grilled sausage sandwiches are great with a cold beer.








						Grilled Chorizo Sandwiches with Chimichurri (Choripán)
					

Casually eaten and widely beloved in Argentina, these grilled sausage sandwiches are great with a cold beer.




					getpocket.com


----------



## Stryder50

There are 37 excellent ideas here.  Many I've tried and used often. These are worth writing down (or printing the article) to keep handy for reference.
...
People Are Sharing The One Small Ingredient That Makes The Biggest Difference In Their Go-To Dishes (And I'm So Excited To Try These In My Own Kitchen)​Recipes are great guides, but there are often unwritten ingredients that take food to a whole new level. So I rounded up a bunch of "secret flavor weapons" from the BuzzFeed Community and from the subreddit r/cooking. Here are the ingredients that readers swear by when it comes to upgrading their home cooking.​...








						People Are Sharing The Secret Ingredient That Makes Their Recipe So Special, And I Gotta Try These
					

"I put cinnamon into basically every Mexican-inspired dish I make: tacos, enchiladas, beans. I even sprinkle it in quesadillas sometimes."




					www.buzzfeed.com


----------



## Stryder50

This Major Health Benefit of Coffee Was Just Proven True in a New Study​


			This Major Health Benefit of Coffee Was Just Proven True in a New Study
		

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
5 Feel-Good Foods Known To Stimulate Your Body’s Production of the ‘Happy Hormone’ Dopamine​


			5 Feel-Good Foods Known To Stimulate Your Body’s Production of the ‘Happy Hormone’ Dopamine


----------



## Stryder50

Likely due to health impact concerns/issues, but worth a consider . . .
7 Worst Fast-Food Pizzas to Stay Away From Right Now​


			7 Worst Fast-Food Pizzas to Stay Away From Right Now


----------



## Stryder50

Bacon Cheddar Chive Biscuit Recipe​Loaded with crispy bacon bits, extra-sharp cheddar cheese, and chives. The biscuits come out perfectly flaky and buttery every time.








						Bacon Chive & Cheddar Biscuit Recipe - Damn Delicious
					

The BEST cheddar bisuict recipe you will ever see! Loaded with crispy bacon bits, extra-sharp cheddar cheese and chives.




					getpocket.com
				



~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~​You Don't Have To Travel Thousands Of Miles For The Best Chicken Shawarma​You could travel to Turkey, or you could just make your own.
...
Shawarma refers to the Middle Eastern method cooking where thin slices of meat, most traditionally lamb, are stack on a vertical spit and slowly rotate in front of a fire or other heat source. The outside meat is slowly cooked and then shaved off to serve. It’s a common street food and the result is tender, juicy, well spiced meat. Our version, since it’s cooked in the oven, varies greatly from traditional shawarma, but mimics the flavor and tenderness you would find and makes it possible to make at home. Shawarma refers to the meat and is most commonly served with pita and veggies like lettuce, onions, and tomatoes. Use the chicken in a salad, on a pita, or over rice. However you serve it, you’re going to love it. Cooking the chicken with the onions adds extra moisture to the pan and helps it further tenderize the chicken and produces some pan sauce that is great tossed in with the cut chicken!
...








						You Don't Have To Travel Thousands Of Miles For The Best Chicken Shawarma
					

You could travel to Turkey, or you could just make your own.




					getpocket.com


----------



## Stryder50

How to Make Much Better Home Pizzas – From Flavour-Filled Bases to Next-Level Toppings​Anyone can make pizza from scratch, but these expert tips will make an everyday dish outstanding.​







						How to Make Much Better Home Pizzas – From Flavour-Filled Bases to Next-Level Toppings
					

Anyone can make pizza from scratch, but these expert tips will make an everyday dish outstanding.




					getpocket.com
				


~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~​Cold-Fighting Chicken Noodle Soup Recipe​The most soothing, comforting, cozy soup for when you're not feeling great.​







						Cold Fighting Chicken Noodle Soup - Damn Delicious
					

Cold Fighting Chicken Noodle Soup - The most soothing, comforting, cozy soup for the flu season! Quick/easy to make, you'll be feeling better in no time!




					getpocket.com
				


~~~~~~~~~~~~~~​Soothing Bedtime Golden Milk​An easy anti-inflammatory, cold-fighting recipe for a warm, vegan turmeric latte that'll help you sleep.








						Soothing Bedtime Golden Milk
					

An easy anti-inflammatory, cold-fighting recipe for a warm, vegan turmeric latte that'll help you sleep.




					getpocket.com
				


~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
The Best-Ever Eggplant Parmigiana​An unadulterated recipe taught to us by an Italian grandma herself.​







						The Best-Ever Eggplant Parmigiana
					

An unadulterated recipe taught to us by an Italian grandma herself.




					getpocket.com


----------



## Stryder50

Stryder50 said:


> How To Cook Beans in the Oven​The most hands-off, trouble-free way to cook beans.​...​I can still remember the first time I made a pot of home-cooked beans. Up until then my only experience of beans was straight from a can. Cooking dried beans felt exotic and old-fashioned, fancy and cowboy all at once. I took my first bite of a simple batch of Good Mother Stallard beans from Rancho Gordo and almost yelled out loud — they surprised me so much. Deeply rich and meaty, swimming in a broth that came just from the beans — no garlic and onions — it seemed like kitchen witchery that transformed dry beans and water into such flavor.​​Beans have become a regular staple in my kitchen since then, no less magical for their familiarity. But I did discover an even more magical way to cook them: in the oven. Let me explain why this is my favorite method of all.​...​The best results will be from great heirloom beans, like the ones from Rancho Gordo   and other growers who are preserving terrific heirloom varieties with tons of flavor.​​Also, the traditional clay pot, like these wonderful pots from  La Chamba will help your beans cook nicely and give them an earthy, smoky flavor. But you can also use any oven-safe pot with a lid. Just make sure you give the beans plenty of space to expand; they’ll grow as they cook to about three times their original volume.​...​Here are some of the pros and cons of soaking your beans before cooking them:                             ...​...​I’ve cooked plenty of beans with soaking, not soaking, and with the quick-soak method. But as long as they’re cooked in the gentle, even heat of the oven they’ve always turned out beautifully.​​So this is the method I use. It takes a lot longer to explain than to actually do it!​...​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How To Cook Beans in the Oven
> 
> 
> The most hands-off, trouble-free way to cook beans.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> getpocket.com


Adding to the subject of beans;
...
Beans Are Good For the Planet, For You and For Your Dinner Table. Here’s How to Cook Them Right.​They’re versatile enough to play a starring or backup role in virtually every part of the meal, too.
...
[img[https://pocket-syndicated-images.s3.amazonaws.com/60f62ea42212b.png[/img]








						Beans Are Good For the Planet, For You and For Your Dinner Table. Here’s How to Cook Them Right.
					

They’re versatile enough to play a starring or backup role in virtually every part of the meal, too.




					getpocket.com
				



~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
*Many of the beans shown above can be ordered from this site, and can be planted as well as cooked;








						Rancho Gordo
					

Rancho Gordo has led the revival of interest in Heirloom Beans. With a focus on products indigenous to the New World, or The Americas,




					www.ranchogordo.com
				



*​


----------



## Stryder50

Assorted food info and recipes updates~archives ...
FWIW;
Eat This to Save the World! The Most Sustainable Foods—From Seaweed to Venison​What should we be scoffing if we want to help fight the climate crisis from our kitchens? The question has never been more important or confusing—here is a guide to help you get started.








						Eat This to Save the World! The Most Sustainable Foods—From Seaweed to Venison
					

What should we be scoffing if we want to help fight the climate crisis from our kitchens? The question has never been more important or confusing—here is a guide to help you get started.




					getpocket.com
				



~~~~~~~~~~~~~~​One Box of Eggs – 17 Delicious Ways to Use Them, From French Toast to Huevos Rancheros​If you’re tired of boiling or frying, there are plenty of other brilliant ways to use one of the world’s most versatile, affordable, tasty ingredients.








						One Box of Eggs – 17 Delicious Ways to Use Them, From French Toast to Huevos Rancheros
					

If you’re tired of boiling or frying, there are plenty of other brilliant ways to use one of the world’s most versatile, affordable, tasty ingredients.




					getpocket.com
				



~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~​Want to Make Restaurant-Worthy Sandwiches at Home? Start Here.​ 
The secrets to building the perfect sandwich, from the bread to the textures to the acid ....








						How to Build a Sandwich That Belongs in a Restaurant
					

The secrets to building restaurant-worthy sandwiches, from the bread to the textures to the acid




					www.eater.com
				



~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
High-Fructose Corn Syrup vs. Sugar: Which Is Actually Worse?​Many of us believe some kinds of sugar are healthier.








						High-Fructose Corn Syrup vs. Sugar: Which Is Actually Worse?
					

Many of us believe some kinds of sugar are healthier.




					getpocket.com


----------



## Stryder50

So Easter has come and gone and there one sits with these several to dozens of hard-boiled eggs.  What to do with such ?
16 Excellent Ways to Make Egg Salad​








						16 Excellent Ways to Make Egg Salad
					

We've rounded up egg salad recipes that are sure to satisfy, whether you want to keep things basic, or bump up the flavor with additions like tangy horseradish and fresh basil.




					www.allrecipes.com


----------



## Stryder50

How to Make Southern Butter Rolls​A nearly forgotten celebration of Southern ingenuity.​







						How to Make Southern Butter Rolls
					

A nearly forgotten celebration of Southern ingenuity.




					getpocket.com
				


~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~​How To Make Crispy Roasted Chickpeas in the Oven​So tiny. So easy to eat by the handful. So irresistible.​







						How To Make Crispy Roasted Chickpeas in the Oven
					

So tiny. So easy to eat by the handful. So irresistible.




					getpocket.com
				


*~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Should we be eating three meals a day?
...*
Before considering how frequently we should eat, scientists urge us to consider when we shouldn't.

Intermittent fasting, where you restrict your food intake to an eight-hour window, is becoming a huge area of research.

Giving our bodies at least 12 hours a day without food allows our digestive system to rest, says Emily Manoogian, clinical researcher at the Salk Institute for Biological Studies in California, and author of a 2019 paper entitled "When to eat".

Rozalyn Anderson, an associate professor at the University of Wisconsin's School of Medicine and Public Health, has studied the benefits of calorie restriction, which is associated with lower levels of inflammation in the body.

"Having a fasting period every day could reap some of these benefits," she says. "It gets into the idea that fasting puts the body in a different state, where it's more ready to repair and surveil for damage, and clear misfolded proteins." Misfolded proteins are faulty versions of ordinary proteins, which are molecules that perform a huge range of important jobs in the body. Misfolded proteins have been associated with a number of diseases.
...








						Should we be eating three meals a day?
					

The idea that we should eat three meals a day is surprisingly modern. How many meals a day is best for our health?




					www.bbc.com


----------



## Stryder50

Recipe: Philly Cheesesteak Pasta Skillet​Toss a few ingredients into the skillet and that iconic cheesesteak flavor is well within reach.​...​







						Recipe: Philly Cheesesteak Pasta Skillet
					

Toss a few ingredients into the skillet and that iconic cheesesteak flavor is well within reach.




					getpocket.com
				


...
About 40+ here;
The Best Dump-and-Cook Crockpot Meals​


			The Best Dump-and-Cook Crockpot Meals


----------



## Stryder50

A couple good chicken ones here;
Chicken Tetrazzini Recipe​A cheesy pasta bake loaded with juicy chicken and plump mushrooms.








						Chicken Tetrazzini Recipe
					

A cheesy pasta bake loaded with juicy chicken and plump mushrooms.




					getpocket.com
				



~~~~~~~~~~~~~~​Crispy Chicken Thighs with Garlic and Rosemary Recipe​This crowd-pleasing chicken dish smells heavenly—and tastes even better.








						Crispy Chicken Thighs with Garlic and Rosemary Recipe
					

This crowd-pleasing chicken dish smells heavenly—and tastes even better.




					getpocket.com


----------



## Stryder50

A Gooey and Delicious History of Mac and Cheese, a Meal Once Fit for a King​Ever heard of the fabled land of Bengodi, where they roll macaroni noodles down a mountain of parmesan cheese, straight into your mouth?​...
Mac and cheese truly is a food for the masses, a meal that knows no bounds. But only somewhat recently did this magical combination of noodles and cheese acquire such widespread renown. In fact, if we travel back a few hundred years, when mac and cheese first appeared in the lengthy annals of humanity, it was a dish reserved strictly for royalty. 

So, as an homage to one of the few simple pleasures we have had lately, I present to you the full story of how mac and cheese became, well, mac and cheese. 
...








						A Gooey and Delicious History of Mac and Cheese, a Meal Once Fit for a King
					

Ever heard of the fabled land of Bengodi, where they roll macaroni noodles down a mountain of parmesan cheese, straight into your mouth?




					getpocket.com


----------



## Stryder50

Recipe: One-Pot Tomato Chickpeas and Orzo​A quick and delicious for when you simply don’t feel like cooking.








						Recipe: One-Pot Tomato Chickpeas and Orzo
					

A quick and delicious for when you simply don’t feel like cooking.




					getpocket.com
				



~~~~~~~~~~~~~​The Best Way to Barbecue, According to Science​Step away from the lighter fluid.








						How to BBQ Using Science
					

Step away from the lighter fluid.




					getpocket.com
				



~~~~~~~~~~~~~​Hero on a Half Shell: A Dozen Great Reads for Oyster Lovers​You’ll never think about happy hour the same way again after slurping down this collection of articles about the surprisingly delicious history and science of the amazing oyster.​








						Hero on a Half Shell: A Dozen Great Reads for Oyster Lovers
					

You’ll never think about happy hour the same way again after slurping down this collection of articles about the surprisingly delicious history and science of the amazing oyster.




					getpocket.com


----------



## Stryder50

Here's How to Turn Your Grilled Cheese Sandwich Into an Umami Bomb​These indulgent beauties pack a welcome punch of umami.








						Here's How to Turn Your Grilled Cheese Sandwich Into an Umami Bomb
					

These indulgent beauties pack a welcome punch of umami.




					getpocket.com
				



~~~~~~~~~~~~~
The Twisted History of Licorice, the Candy We Love to Hate​Why this dud candy keeps on keeping on, despite a distinct lack of redeeming qualities.








						The Twisted History of Licorice, the Candy We Love to Hate
					

Why this dud candy keeps on keeping on, despite a distinct lack of redeeming qualities.




					www.bonappetit.com


----------



## Stryder50

Hasselback Potato Gratin Recipe​We’re here to teach you the art of come-in-from-the-cold cuisine.
...








						Hasselback Potato Gratin Recipe
					

We’re here to teach you the art of come-in-from-the-cold cuisine.




					getpocket.com


----------



## Stryder50

Some of these may have been presented here already, but this is a handy listing of some good ones;
13 Delicious Sandwich Recipes​Make lunch the most exciting time of the day with a baker's dozen of mouthwatering sandwich recipes, from muffulettas to cubanos to MLTs (and BLTs, too).​








						13 Delicious Sandwich Recipes
					

Make lunch the most exciting time of the day with a baker's dozen of mouthwatering sandwich recipes, from muffulettas to cubanos to MLTs (and BLTs, too).




					getpocket.com
				



...
Non-Boring Breakfast Recipes​








						Non-Boring Breakfast Recipes
					

Some mornings deserve something different.




					getpocket.com


----------



## Stryder50

Might fit better in a gardening thread, but here for now (and archive):
*The revival of a forgotten American fruit*

Across large swaths of North America, an ancient fruit is growing wild but largely forgotten. However, a community of foodies, farmers and scientists is eagerly trying to change that.
...
"Where, oh where, is pretty little Suzie? Where, oh where, is pretty little Suzie? Where, oh where, is pretty little Suzie?" asks the traditional folk song. "Way down yonder in the pawpaw patch."

Suzie knows more about pawpaws than most, it seems. North America's largest native edible fruit grows wild in 26 US states, including Texas, Ohio, West Virginia, New York and Michigan and all the way up to Ontario, Canada. Yet most people have never heard of it.

That's because pawpaws have never been sold on a large scale. Commercial farmers have long shunned them because they need a special growing environment of low, wet areas and because they spoil only a few days after harvest – so you won't see the yellow-green fruit next to the grapes at the grocery store. Nevertheless, a community of avid pawpaw fans across the US – from festival organisers and chefs to scientists and independent farmers – is expanding the love for this forgotten fruit, and they want you to love it too.

"They are so delicious," said Michael Judd, author of For the Love of Paw Paws: A Mini Manual for Growing and Caring for Paw Paws – From Seed to Table. During the harvest season (typically a few weeks in late summer or early autumn), his diet consists mainly of pawpaws taken right off the branch. "It's a nutrient-rich superfood," he added, listing off the pawpaw's many attributes: antioxidants, all the amino acids, magnesium, copper, zinc, iron, potassium, phosphorus, vitamin C.

To help get the word out, Judd will be hosting his seventh annual pawpaw festival this September, on his farm in Frederick, Maryland, which includes tastings, jam making, pawpaw ice cream, music, lectures and more.
...








						The revival of a forgotten American fruit
					

Across large swaths of North America, an ancient fruit is growing wild but largely forgotten. However, a community of foodies, farmers and scientists is eagerly trying to change that.




					www.bbc.com


----------



## Stryder50

The Drama of Dinner: How to Fine-Dine at Home​In postwar America, opulence took the form of heavy cream, butter, beef, seafood—and the occasional dessert on fire.
...
...Clams Casino, Crab Louie, and Steak Diane...








						The Drama of Dinner: How to Fine-Dine at Home
					

In postwar America, opulence took the form of heavy cream, butter, beef, seafood—and the occasional dessert on fire.




					getpocket.com


----------



## miketx

Fav drink mix:

2 H
1 O
Mix.


----------



## Stryder50

An NYC Chef’s Flavor-Building Pantry Staples, None of Which Are Olive Oil​Plus recipes that star the ingredients.​








						An NYC Chef’s Flavor-Building Pantry Staples, None of Which Are Olive Oil
					

Plus recipes that star the ingredients.




					getpocket.com
				



~~~~~~~~~~
Don’t Want to Mess Up That Big Piece of Meat You Just Bought? Enter the Reverse Sear​A low and slow oven roast, followed by a quick trip through a hot skillet, is practically foolproof—and very tasty.​







						Don’t Want to Mess Up That Big Piece of Meat You Just Bought? Enter the Reverse Sear
					

A low and slow oven roast, followed by a quick trip through a hot skillet, is practically foolproof—and very tasty.




					getpocket.com
				


~~~~~~~~~~​11 Favorite Recipes That Get a Flavor Kick from Sumac​








						10 Favorite Recipes That Get a Flavor Kick from Sumac
					

Wondering how to use sumac? Find our favorite recipes that get a flavor kick from this lemony spice. Use tart sumac in everything from salads to rice dishes, grilled and roasted meats, and so much more.




					www.allrecipes.com
				



~~~~~~~~~~~
20 ballpark foods you can make at home​


			20 ballpark foods you can make at home


----------



## Stryder50

15 delicious twists on classic lasagna​


			15 delicious twists on classic lasagna


----------



## Stryder50

I'll be making a batch of this shortly, having gotten a deal on some assorted peppers.  As noted, doesn't have to be just jalapenos, could be others.
Cowboy Candy Recipe – Simple Candied Jalapenos​








						Cowboy Candy Recipe - Simple Candied Jalapenos - Pepper Geek
					

Candied jalapenos are a delicious treat for spicy food lovers. Try our cowboy candy recipe and discover your new favorite sandwich topper!




					peppergeek.com
				



~~~~~~~~~~~~
Sweet and Spicy Cowboy Candy (a.k.a Candied Jalapenos)​








						The BEST Sweet and Spicy Cowboy Candy Recipe!
					

Top cream cheese with these Candied Jalapeños to make the best holiday dip recipe. #cowboycandy #cowboycandyjalapenos #cowboycandyrecipe #candiedjalapenos #candiedjalapenosrecipe #cowboycandyeasy




					foodieandwine.com
				



..........
Web-search will show there are several variations on the recipe.


----------



## Stryder50

We (wife person) make a batch of this near weekly;

How To Make Kombucha Tea at Home​Key facts about kombucha and how to brew your own.
...








						How To Make Kombucha Tea at Home
					

Key facts about kombucha and how to brew your own.




					getpocket.com


----------



## Stryder50

How to Season Your Cast-Iron Skillet—and Keep It Seasoned​It’s not as hard as you might think.
...








						How to Season Your Cast-Iron Skillet—and Keep It Seasoned
					

It’s not as hard as you might think.




					getpocket.com
				



~~~~~~~~~~~~​Ten fruits and vegetables you’re storing wrong​


			https://www.washingtonpost.com/graphics/2018/voraciously/ten-fruits-and-vegetables-youre-storing-wrong/
		

~~~~~~~~~~~~
5 recipes that prove beans are the MVP of the pantry​


			https://www.washingtonpost.com/news/voraciously/wp/2020/03/21/5-recipes-that-prove-beans-are-the-mvp-of-the-pantry/


----------



## Likkmee

I saved about 40 lbs black and 20 pinto from this year. Got about 2 acres of pole beans in now.....need some rain


----------



## Stryder50

Likkmee said:


> I saved about 40 lbs black and 20 pinto from this year. Got about 2 acres of pole beans in now.....need some rain


We don't plant quite so much of beans, though do a bit of variety.  We're getting plenty of rain, but not enough Sun or warmth. This Spring a bit cooler than usual/average.


----------



## Stryder50

Spice up Your Life: 22 Sensational Seasonings That Aren’t Salt or Pepper​Why stick to the same condiments when you can zhoosh dishes up with za’atar or add some yummy yaji? Some of Britain’s best chefs suggest their favourite additions.​







						Spice up Your Life: 22 Sensational Seasonings That Aren’t Salt or Pepper
					

Why stick to the same condiments when you can zhoosh dishes up with za’atar or add some yummy yaji? Some of Britain’s best chefs suggest their favourite additions.




					getpocket.com
				


​


----------



## Stryder50

Contains nine embedded links to related recipes, etc.;
How to Start Cooking: Mastering the Classics​A deeper dive into making classic recipes your own.​








						How to Start Cooking: Mastering the Classics
					

A deeper dive into making classic recipes your own.




					getpocket.com


----------



## Stryder50

For Beautifully Cooked Steak, Take it Low and Slow in the Oven​The time you put in is worth it, especially if pan-frying has let you down before.








						For Beautifully Cooked Steak, Take it Low and Slow in the Oven
					

The time you put in is worth it, especially if pan-frying has let you down before.




					getpocket.com


----------



## Stryder50

Singapore Noodles Recipe​This curried rice noodle dish so popular around the world is not, in fact, from Singapore.​





Tangles of rice vermicelli, a fragrant dusting of curry powder, and a medley of Asian vegetables and proteins form the base of this Cantonese—not Singaporean—classic.









						Singapore Noodles Recipe
					

This curried rice noodle dish so popular around the world is not, in fact, from Singapore.




					getpocket.com


----------



## Stryder50

Time to park a few more I've come across in recent days:
How To Cook Tender & Juicy Pork Chops in the Oven​This simple recipe guarantees perfectly cooked, perfectly tender pork chops, every time.​







						How To Cook Tender & Juicy Pork Chops in the Oven
					

This simple recipe guarantees perfectly cooked, perfectly tender pork chops, every time.




					getpocket.com
				


~~~~~~~~~~~​Lemon Ricotta Pasta Recipe​Extra ricotta, please.​







						Lemon Ricotta Pasta Recipe
					

Extra ricotta, please.




					getpocket.com
				


~~~~~~~~~~​The Easy Pasta Recipe Mimi Thorisson Makes for Her 5 Kids on Repeat​Her accidental creation is now a family favorite.​







						The Easy Pasta Recipe Mimi Thorisson Makes for Her 5 Kids on Repeat
					

Her accidental creation is now a family favorite.




					getpocket.com
				


~~~~~~~~~~~​15 Ways to Make the Most of Summer Grilling Season​You'll be a grill master in no time. Take our word for it.​








						15 Ways to Make the Most of Summer Grilling Season
					

You'll be a grill master in no time. Take our word for it.




					thetakeout.com
				



~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
The Best Way to Barbecue, According to Science​Step away from the lighter fluid.








						How to BBQ Using Science
					

Step away from the lighter fluid.




					getpocket.com
				



~~~~~~~~~~~~

‘It Hugs Your Soul!’ 10 Dishes to Get You Fighting Fit After an Illness, From Ramen Noodles to Spicy Tom Yum Soup​Whether you’re getting over Covid, or just a nasty cold, these comforting recipes from top chefs will lift your spirits​







						‘It Hugs Your Soul!’ 10 Dishes to Get You Fighting Fit After an Illness, From Ramen Noodles to Spicy Tom Yum Soup
					

Whether you’re getting over Covid, or just a nasty cold, these comforting recipes from top chefs will lift your spirits




					getpocket.com


----------



## Stryder50

And ...
How To Make 2-Ingredient Banana Pancakes​They’re not a replacement for your favorite Saturday morning recipe, they’re something more.​







						How To Make 2-Ingredient Banana Pancakes
					

They’re not a replacement for your favorite Saturday morning recipe, they’re something more.




					getpocket.com
				


~~~~~~~~~~~~​Keema Spaghetti Is 4,500 Miles Away From Bolognese​







						Keema Spaghetti Is 4,500 Miles Away From Bolognese
					

There’s an art to making this fragrant and delicious South Asian meat sauce, packed with ginger and garlic, drizzled with ketchup, to pair with pasta.




					tastecooking.com
				


~~~~~~~~~~~~~​Does turmeric’s reputation translate into real health benefits?​








						Does turmeric’s reputation translate into real health benefits?
					

Clinical trials show that curcumin, present in the spice, may help fight osteoarthritis and other diseases, but there’s a catch – bioavailability, or how to get it into the blood




					www.theguardian.com
				



~~~~~~~~~~~~
Saveur’s Best Skillet Recipes​Our favorite one-dish skillet recipes for an easy and delicious meal (and equally easy cleanup).​







						Saveur’s Best Skillet Recipes
					

Our favorite one-dish skillet recipes for an easy and delicious meal (and equally easy cleanup).




					getpocket.com
				


~~~~~~~~~~~~~​The 7 Safest Mushrooms to Forage and Eat​Perfect for novice foragers, these mushrooms are delicious, easy to find, and are not easily confused with toxic species.​







						The 7 Safest Mushrooms to Forage and Eat
					

Perfect for novice foragers, these mushrooms are delicious, easy to find, and are not easily confused with toxic species.




					getpocket.com
				


~~~~~~~~~~~~~​How to trick your brain into better eating habits​








						How to trick your brain into better eating habits
					

Ditching the cutlery, scoffing a big first bite and discussing the carrots can help rewire our brains and make us more mindful of our meals




					www.theguardian.com
				



~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Keto Taco Casserole Recipe​Hearty, healthy, and ready in an hour.








						Keto Taco Casserole Recipe
					

Hearty, healthy, and ready in an hour.




					getpocket.com


----------



## Baron Von Murderpaws

Chicken and Dumplings​
You can substitute all-purpose flour for the cake flour. But use cake flour if you have it, and your dumplings will be fluffier
Personally, I leave out the celery as I don't like cooked celery....I use a teaspoon of celery seeds.
I also add more onion and peas, as I love those.

Ingredients​For the chicken and vegetables:

3 to 3 1/2 pounds chicken thighs and breasts, skin-on, bone-in, trimmed of excess fat
2 teaspoons butter or extra virgin olive oil, or a combination of both
Salt
1 quart chicken stock, homemade or store-bought
2 to 3 ribs celery, trimmed and cut into 1/2-inch pieces (about 2 cups)
3 medium carrots, peeled and cut into 1/2-inch pieces (about 2 cups)
1 large onion, roughly chopped (about 2 cups)
1/3 cup all-purpose flour
1 teaspoon dried thyme
1/4 cup dry sherry or vermouth, optional
1 tablespoon heavy cream, optional
3/4 cup frozen peas, thawed
1/4 cup minced fresh parsley leaves
Ground black or white pepper
For the dumplings:

2 cups (250g) cake flour (see recipe note)
2 teaspoons baking powder
3/4 teaspoon salt
2 tablespoons butter, melted
3/4 cup milk
1/4 cup minced fresh herb leaves such as parsley, chives, and tarragon, optional

Method​
Heat the chicken stock:
Add the chicken stock to a medium pot and bring it up to a gentle simmer.
Brown the chicken:
In a large (8-quart or larger) thick-bottomed pot, heat the butter or olive oil over medium-high heat. Pat dry the chicken pieces and sprinkle with salt.
Working in batches, brown the chicken pieces, placing the pieces skin-side down first; this will render out fat you will use to build the stew later.
Poach the chicken in the stock: Remove and discard the skin from the chicken pieces and put the chicken pieces into the pot of simmering stock.Poach the chicken in the stock until cooked through, about 20 minutes or so.Remove the chicken pieces and set on a tray to cool for a few minutes. When the chicken pieces are cool to touch, pull the meat off the bones and cut into 2-inch chunks. Set aside. 
Once the chicken pieces are browned on all sides, remove them from the large pot, and turn off the heat.
Cook the vegetables until softened:
Return the heat on the large pot to medium-high. When the pot is hot, add the onion, celery, carrot and thyme and sauté until soft, but not browned, about 4 to 5 minutes. 
Add the flour:and stir well. The flour will absorb the fat in the pot and will stick a little to the bottom. Reduce the heat to medium-low and stir the flour vegetable mixture constantly for 2 to 3 minutes. Do not let it burn.
Add sherry, slowly add stock:
Get a ladle ready and have the pot of simmering chicken stock nearby. Add the sherry to the flour vegetable mixture. It will sputter and seize up.
Add a ladle of hot chicken stock and stir well. It will be goopy. Add another ladle, then another, stirring all the while, until the broth comes together.
Add the rest of the chicken stock and the reserved chicken meat. Increase the heat and bring to a simmer, then reduce the heat to maintain a gentle simmer while you make the dumplings.
Make the dumpling batter:
Whisk together flour, baking powder, and salt in a medium bowl. Add (optional) chopped fresh herbs. Add melted butter and milk to the dry ingredients.
Gently mix with a wooden spoon until mixture just comes together. (Note: do not over-mix or your dumplings will turn out too dense.)
Add dumplings to the stew:
Drop dumpling batter into the simmering stew by heaping teaspoonfuls, over the surface of the stew. (Note that the dumplings will easily double in size as they cook.) Cover and simmer until dumplings are cooked through, about 15 minutes.
Once you have covered the pan, do _not_ uncover and peek while the dumplings are cooking! In order for the dumplings to be light and fluffy, they must steam, not boil. Uncovering the pan releases the steam.
If after 15 minutes the dumplings are still not cooked through (use a toothpick or skewer to test), then cover pan again and cook for another 5 to 10 minutes.
Finish the stew:
Gently stir in peas, parsley, and cream, if using. Add more salt to taste. Ladle portions of meat, sauce, vegetables, and dumplings into soup plates and serve. Note that the stew will continue to thicken the longer it sits.


----------



## Baron Von Murderpaws

OLD-FASHIONED PEACH CAKE
3 ½ cups sifted cake flour
½ teaspoon salt
3 ¾ teaspoons baking powder
¾ cup salted butter, softened
2 ¼ cups granulated sugar
3 large eggs
1 teaspoon pure vanilla extract
½ tsp pure almond extract
1 cup washed, pitted and pureed peaches


*PEACH CREAM CHEESE FROSTING*
2 8-ounce packages cream cheese, softened
2 sticks salted butter, softened
2 pounds powdered sugar
1 teaspoon pure vanilla extract
3 peaches
2 T granulated sugar


To make the cakes, preheat oven to 350 degrees. Prepare three 8-inch round cake pans by spraying with non-stick cooking spray, lining the bottom with parchment and dusting the sides lightly with flour. Set aside.

Sift together the flour, salt and baking powder. In the bowl of an electric mixer fitted with a paddle attachment, beat together the butter, sugar, eggs, vanilla and almond extract for three minutes, scraping down the sides of the bowl as needed. Add the sifted flour to this creamed mixture a cup a time, alternating with the peach puree. Beat at medium speed for two minutes, scraping down the sides of the bowl halfway through.


Divide the cake batter equally among the three prepared cake pans and spread it evenly. Bake for 25-30 minutes, or until cake tests done. When baked, remove from oven and turn out on wire racks to cool. Once cool, the cakes can be wrapped and refrigerated overnight if needed.


For the frosting, start by preparing the peaches. Wash and pit the peaches but leave the skins on for added color. Add the peaches and 2 T of granulated sugar to a blender and process until smooth. You should have about 2 cups of peach puree. Pour this puree into a saucepan over medium-high heat and cook, stirring constantly until it has reduced down to a thick paste or ½ cup in finished volume. Let cool completely.


Add the softened cream cheese and butter to the bowl of an electric mixer and beat with a paddle to combine. Add the powdered sugar a bit a time, scraping down the sides as needed. Once all of the powdered sugar has been incorporated, add the vanilla and the cooled peach paste and continue to beat on high for another minute until the frosting is fluffy.


Assemble the cake one layer at a time, adding about a cup of frosting between each layer and pressing the next layer lightly on top. Ice the assembled layers with a thin coating of frosting and refrigerate for one hour to set before spreading the remaining frosting evenly over the top and sides. Chill for one hour to set the frosting, garnish with fresh peaches if desired and serve.


----------



## Baron Von Murderpaws

*Black Walnut Cake*

Ingredients

 FOR THE CAKE:


2 cups cake flour
1 teaspoon baking soda
¼ teaspoon salt
1 cup butter (room temperature)
2 cups sugar
5 large eggs (separated)
1 cup buttermilk
1 teaspoon vanilla extract
1 ½ cups chopped black walnuts
1 cup shredded coconut
½ teaspoon cream of tartar
​FOR THE FROSTING:​

8 ounces cream cheese (softened)
3/4 cup butter (softened)
3 1/2 cups powdered sugar
1 tablespoon vanilla

Instructions
​MAKE THE CAKE:​
Preheat the oven to 350º Fahrenheit. Grease and flour 3 9” round baking pans.
In a medium bowl, mix together the flour, baking soda and salt. Set aside.
In the bowl of a stand mixer, beat the butter until it is creamy and almost white in appearance.
Add in the sugar and beat again.
Add the egg yolks only to the creamed butter. Beat 2 minutes.
Add the flour mixture to the creamed butter alternately with the buttermilk. Start with the flour mixture and end with the flour mixture. Beat between each addition.
Beat until the mixture is smooth, scraping the sides of the bowl as needed.
Mix in the vanilla, 1 ½ cups of walnuts and coconut.
Using a hand mixer, beat the egg whites and cream of tartar in a small bowl until they are stiff and can hold peaks.
Fold the egg whites into the cake batter.
Divide the cake batter evenly between the 3 pans.
Bake for 27-30 minutes or until the cakes test done.
Cool for 10 minutes before removing the cakes to a wire rack to cool completely.
MAKE THE FROSTING:​
Using an electric mixer, mix the butter and cream cheese, scraping down the sides as needed, until the mixture is light and fluffy. This will take about 3 minutes.
With the mixer on low speed, add the powdered sugar, ½ a cup at a time, until it is thoroughly mixed.
Add the vanilla and beat the frosting on medium speed for about 2 minutes.
ASSEMBLE THE CAKE:​
Make sure the cakes are level. Cut off any domed parts.
Place one cake layer on the plate.
Frost the cake with a thin layer of frosting.
Place the second layer on top, then frost as you did the first.
Place the third layer on top and frost the top of the cake.
Frost the sides of the cake, putting on as much frosting as you’d like. We chose to make a “naked” cake. You can add more frosting if you’d like.


----------



## Baron Von Murderpaws

*Homemade popsicles*
Great for summer treats. 
Great treats to make with the kids or grandkids!  
Great for family get togethers!
Great for kids parties!
Great for that "little something" you need during the day!

*********************************************************
Use your favorite fruit juice.

Put your favorite fruit or berries into a blender and make popsicles out of that.
Don't add water or sugar for that real fruit/berry taste.  

Use your favorite water flavoring.  Make it a bit stronger, as the cold will dull the taste a bit.

Use your favorite coffee.  Black, sweetened, or mixed with flavored creamers.

Use yogurt.  Plain, fruited, or with nuts/berries/granola in it.

Use pudding.  Use a bit less of the liquid to make the pudding, so they come out a bit firmer.
Or you can just stick a spoon in a premade pudding cup and freeze that.

Use Jello.  Again, use a bit less liquid to make the Jello, so they come out firmer.
Or you can stick a spoon in a premade Jello cup and freeze that.

Cream pie fillings make good popsicles too.


----------



## lg325

31 Quick Southern Recipes We Love


----------



## lg325

Real Welsh Rarebit *Anyone try this dish. Just saw a reference to it on TV
I don't like cheese but I may try making it once to experience something different.*


----------



## Stryder50

Most of us could near always use more room in the fridge; a repeat of basics here ...
From Ketchup to Pineapples: The Food That Should Never Be Kept in a Fridge​Refrigerating food helps it last longer and reduces waste. But there are always exceptions to the rule…​







						From Ketchup to Pineapples: The Food That Should Never Be Kept in a Fridge
					

Refrigerating food helps it last longer and reduces waste. But there are always exceptions to the rule…




					getpocket.com
				


~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Always essential and worth a repeat;
Fromage Fictions: The 14 Biggest Cheese Myths, Debunked​‘I hate to dictate to people. I don’t like too many rules,” says Iain Mellis, a cheesemonger of 40 years, with cheese shops bearing his name scattered across Scotland.








						Fromage Fictions: The 14 Biggest Cheese Myths, Debunked
					

‘I hate to dictate to people. I don’t like too many rules,” says Iain Mellis, a cheesemonger of 40 years, with cheese shops bearing his name scattered across Scotland.




					getpocket.com
				



~~~~~~~~~~~~~​Detroit-Style Pepperoni Pizza Recipe​In this square pan pizza, a rich, crunchy crust is topped with marinara sauce, gooey melted cheese, thinly sliced pepperoni, and briny pickled peppers.








						Detroit-Style Pepperoni Pizza Recipe
					

In this square pan pizza, a rich, crunchy crust is topped with marinara sauce, gooey melted cheese, thinly sliced pepperoni, and briny pickled peppers.




					getpocket.com


----------



## Stryder50

In Defence of Garlic in a Jar: How Food Snobs Almost Ruined My Love of Cooking​Celebrity chefs, food writers, and home cooks have sneered at pre-cut produce. They’re dismissing those of us with disabilities








						In Defence of Garlic in a Jar: How Food Snobs Almost Ruined My Love of Cooking | The Walrus
					

Celebrity chefs, food writers, and home cooks have sneered at pre-cut produce. They’re dismissing those of us with disabilities




					thewalrus.ca
				



Or those of us whom want some quick and convenient steps to cooking.


----------



## Stryder50

The Coolest Way to Keep Food Cold Without Refrigeration​Electricity not necessary.








						The Coolest Way to Keep Food Cold Without Refrigeration
					

Electricity not necessary.




					getpocket.com
				



~~~~~~~~~~~~~~​The Only Chicken Soup Recipe You’ll Ever Need​Former SAVEUR editor-in-chief Stacy Adimando shares the ultimate nourishing bowl her grandmother taught her to make.








						The Only Chicken Soup Recipe You’ll Ever Need
					

Former SAVEUR editor-in-chief Stacy Adimando shares the ultimate nourishing bowl her grandmother taught her to make.




					getpocket.com


----------



## Stryder50

A Brief History of Pickles​From ancient Mesopotamia to New York deli counters, pickles have played a vital role in the global culinary scene. But where do pickles come from, and how did the cucumber become the standard-issue pickling vegetable in the States?​​







						A Brief History of Pickles
					

From ancient Mesopotamia to New York deli counters, pickles have played a vital role in the global culinary scene. But where do pickles come from, and how did the cucumber become the standard-issue pickling vegetable in the States?




					getpocket.com
				


~~~~~~~~~~~~
*What makes smoky, charred barbecue taste so good? The chemistry of cooking over an open flame          *​*








						What makes smoky, charred barbecue taste so good? The chemistry of cooking over an open flame
					

Barbecued food has unique and often delicious flavors. A food chemist explains how the process of grilling over an open flame can produce flavors unattainable through other cooking methods.




					theconversation.com
				



*


----------



## Stryder50

The Vindication of Cheese, Butter, and Full-Fat Milk​Research has exonerated dairy fats as a cause of early death, but low-fat products continue to be misperceived as healthier.








						The Vindication of Cheese, Butter, and Full-Fat Milk
					

Research has exonerated dairy fats as a cause of early death, but low-fat products continue to be misperceived as healthier.




					getpocket.com
				



~~~~~~~~~~~~​The Best-Ever Eggplant Parmigiana​An unadulterated recipe taught to us by an Italian grandma herself.








						The Best-Ever Eggplant Parmigiana
					

An unadulterated recipe taught to us by an Italian grandma herself.




					getpocket.com
				



~~~~~~~~~~~~~~​End of the Avocado: Why Chefs Are Ditching the Unsustainable Fruit​Give peas a chance—as well as pistachios, fava beans, and pumpkin seed paste. These are just some of the ingredients being used to replace one of the world’s most popular fruits.








						End of the Avocado: Why Chefs Are Ditching the Unsustainable Fruit
					

Give peas a chance—as well as pistachios, fava beans, and pumpkin seed paste. These are just some of the ingredients being used to replace one of the world’s most popular fruits.




					getpocket.com


----------



## Stryder50

The Great Aluminum Foil Debate: Shiny Side Up or Down?​
Which side of aluminum foil are you supposed to use? We called in the experts to find out.









						The Great Aluminum Foil Debate: Shiny Side Up or Down? | Cook's Illustrated
					

Aluminum foil has a shiny side and a dull side. Does it matter which side of the foil you use to wrap your food? We asked the experts




					www.cooksillustrated.com
				



~~~~~~~~~~~
Easy Mediterranean Bean Salad​








						Easy Bean Salad You’ll Make on Repeat!
					

Easy three bean salad recipe that packs extra crunch and loads of flavor from fresh herbs, capers, and a bright Dijon dressing. Vegan. GF




					www.themediterraneandish.com


----------



## Stryder50

Always worth a repeat;
Thai Red Curry Noodle Soup Recipe​This soup is packed with so much flavor with bites of tender chicken, rice noodles, cilantro, basil and lime juice. So cozy, comforting and fragrant – plus, it’s easy enough for any night of the week.














						Thai Red Curry Noodle Soup Recipe
					

This soup is packed with so much flavor with bites of tender chicken, rice noodles, cilantro, basil and lime juice. So cozy, comforting and fragrant – plus, it’s easy enough for any night of the week.




					getpocket.com


----------



## Stryder50

5 Edible Plants for Urban Foragers​Often the best meal in the big city is the one right below your feet.








						5 Edible Plants for Urban Foragers
					

Often the best meal in the big city is the one right below your feet.




					getpocket.com


----------



## Stryder50

The Secret to Better Home Fries? Cook Them Like the French Do​How to make pommes persillade (potatoes with parsley and garlic).








						The Secret to Better Home Fries? Cook Them Like the French Do
					

How to make pommes persillade (potatoes with parsley and garlic).




					getpocket.com


----------



## Stryder50

Refrigerator Pickles
An easier way than hot bath canning. I just made a couple quarts using a vary of this recipe;
Quick Refrigerator Pickles - Minimalist Baker​Others to chose from;
8 Refrigerator Pickle Recipes to Make at Home | Allrecipes​Easy Refrigerator Pickles Recipe: How to Make It - Taste of Home​Most require 2 weeks to a month in the fridge to "pickle", longer works better; but use within a couple months or so.


----------



## Stryder50

Soothing Bedtime Golden Milk​An easy anti-inflammatory, cold-fighting recipe for a warm, vegan turmeric latte that'll help you sleep.​...








						Soothing Bedtime Golden Milk
					

An easy anti-inflammatory, cold-fighting recipe for a warm, vegan turmeric latte that'll help you sleep.




					getpocket.com


----------



## Mindful

In Sicily, even a cheese cake is made of pistacchio.


----------



## Stryder50

I love pistachios! We make our pesto using them in place of pine nuts.


----------



## Stryder50

Here’s How To Make A Tuna Melt Even Better Than Your Local Diner​The best thing you could possibly do with a can of tuna.​







						Here’s How To Make A Tuna Melt Even Better Than Your Local Diner
					

The best thing you could possibly do with a can of tuna.




					getpocket.com
				


~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
And with warm Summer days, here's a refresh beverage to go with those tuna melts.  I prefer to use a vegetable blend juice like V8 in place of tomato juice.
The Ultimate Tequilada​








						It Doesn't Get More Refreshing Than the Tequilada
					

BRB, buying beer.




					www.delish.com
				



~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Skip the bread and use large tomato slices instead;
Tomato Bun Tuna Melts​








						Tomato Bun Tuna Melts
					

Why use bread when you can use a tomato?




					www.delish.com


----------



## Stryder50

Here’s Exactly How Long To Grill Burgers​Game changer.​







						Here’s Exactly How Long To Grill Burgers
					

Game changer.




					getpocket.com
				


~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Grilled Chicken Tikka Kebabs Recipe​Chef Meherwan Irani’s marinade for these chicken skewers achieves the perfect balance of yogurt, lime, and spices.​







						Grilled Chicken Tikka Kebabs Recipe
					

Chef Meherwan Irani’s marinade for these chicken skewers achieves the perfect balance of yogurt, lime, and spices.




					getpocket.com
				


~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
30 Recipes with a Can of Chickpeas​Chickpeas can be used beyond just making hummus to add protein, texture and delicious taste to recipes.








						30 Recipes with a Can of Chickpeas
					

Chickpeas can be used beyond just making hummus to add protein, texture and delicious taste to recipes.




					getpocket.com
				


​


----------



## Stryder50

Fromage Fictions: The 14 Biggest Cheese Myths, Debunked
					

‘I hate to dictate to people. I don’t like too many rules,” says Iain Mellis, a cheesemonger of 40 years, with cheese shops bearing his name scattered across Scotland.




					getpocket.com
				




Sweet dreams are made of cheese

Who am I to dis a brie

I've traveled the world and the seven cheese

Everyone is dreaming of Stilton.


----------



## Stryder50

A Guide to Barbecue Around the World—in All Its Tangy, Spicy, and Charred Glory​A roadmap for exploring tasty traditions in more than 20 countries.








						A Guide to Barbecue Around the World—in All Its Tangy, Spicy, and Charred Glory
					

A roadmap for exploring tasty traditions in more than 20 countries.




					www.cntraveler.com


----------



## Stryder50

Cauliflower Parmesan Is Vegetarian Comfort Food At Its Finest​You won’t be disappointed.








						Cauliflower Parmesan Is Vegetarian Comfort Food At Its Finest
					

You won’t be disappointed.




					getpocket.com


----------



## Brick Gold

My new recipe adventure is developing my own chocolate syrup.  Today my first try at this was successful although theres some refining to take care of.

24 oz distilled water
2 cups (5.6 oz) Dutch dark cocoa powder
2 tbsp Starch
1 cup Erythritol

Bring water to boil, mix powders.  Cook thoroughly, strain liquid, refridgerate liquid. Dispose of any clumps.

Tastes great but I know I can do better.  Slightly bitter but tolerable and flavorful.  The sugars in milk and liquor take care of that last bite of bitterness so dont worry about fully sweetening it if you're making drinks.  Personally I like a slight bitter taste so do what you like if that isnt your thing.


----------



## Stryder50

Replay from the past, but always helpful;
One Box of Eggs – 17 Delicious Ways to Use Them, From French Toast to Huevos Rancheros​








						One Box of Eggs – 17 Delicious Ways to Use Them, From French Toast to Huevos Rancheros
					

If you’re tired of boiling or frying, there are plenty of other brilliant ways to use one of the world’s most versatile, affordable, tasty ingredients.




					getpocket.com
				



~~~~~~~~~~~~~
How to Grill Everything This Summer​Foolproof recipes and time-tested advice for cooking over an open flame, from brisket to watermelon burgers.​








						How to Grill Everything This Summer
					

Foolproof recipes and time-tested advice for cooking over an open flame, from brisket to watermelon burgers.




					getpocket.com
				



~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
And another from before/past;
The Best Hard-Boiled Egg Method​








						The Best Hard-Boiled Egg Method
					

Seven different methods, side by side. The winner is clear.




					getpocket.com


----------



## Stryder50

Pending a thread focused on cooking BBQ;
What Makes Smoky, Charred Barbecue Taste so Good? The Chemistry of Cooking Over an Open Flame​Barbecued food has unique and often delicious flavors. A food chemist explains how the process of grilling over an open flame can produce flavors unattainable through other cooking methods.








						What Makes Smoky, Charred Barbecue Taste so Good? The Chemistry of Cooking Over an Open Flame
					

Barbecued food has unique and often delicious flavors. A food chemist explains how the process of grilling over an open flame can produce flavors unattainable through other cooking methods.




					getpocket.com


----------



## Brick Gold

Seafood Salad on Unsalted Crackers

There's no one definitive way to do this so I suggest use what you have.  I made this recipe tonight.

Each bowl:

3 ounce Iceberg Lettuce
4 ounce Cod Fish
2 ounce Cheese (moz. & sharp ched. mix)
2.5 ounce White Onion
0.5 ounce Green Onion
0.5 ounce Mushrooms

0.125 ounce Garlic Salt
0.05 ounce Garlic Powder
0.025 ounce Black Pepper

7 ounce Sour Cream

Chop veggies and fish up small, dash spices on top, add sour cream, mix thoroughly.  Makes 19.7 ounce per bowl, enough to cover almost a whole tube of unsalted crackers.  Tasty, healthy, refreshing.  Good stuff.


----------



## Stryder50

Easy Pasta e Fagioli Recipe​Italy’s simple but comforting pasta and beans recipe is a classic for a reason.​








						Easy Pasta e Fagioli Recipe
					

Italy’s simple but comforting pasta and beans recipe is a classic for a reason.




					getpocket.com
				



~~~~~~~~~~
How To Cook Moist & Tender Chicken Breasts Every Time​This method takes trust; you can’t check the chicken breasts or watch them cooking. But you won’t have to.








						How To Cook Moist & Tender Chicken Breasts Every Time
					

This method takes trust; you can’t check the chicken breasts or watch them cooking. But you won’t have to.




					getpocket.com
				



~~~~~~~~~​I Made 4-Ingredient “Magic Cake” and It’s the Perfect Light and Fluffy Dessert​








						I Made 4-Ingredient "Magic Cake" and It's the Perfect Light and Fluffy Dessert
					

You'll only need eggs, milk, flour and sugar to pull this off!




					www.tasteofhome.com


----------



## Brick Gold

Home Made Chocolate Syrup

30 ounce Distilled Water
5.6 ounce Dutch cocoa powder
2.2 ounce Powdered Confectionate Sugar
2 Tbsp Starch


Tastes better than pre made syrup, very dark and full.


----------



## Stryder50

Just found this and almost everyone sounds worth a try. 13 are listed here;
The Best Copycat Sauces From Your Favorite Restaurants​








						The Best Copycat Sauces From Your Favorite Restaurants
					

Some restaurants have signature sauces that you keep coming back for. Now you can make these sauces at home because we've got the top-secret recipes.




					www.allrecipes.com


----------



## Stryder50

Five-Ingredient Tomato Soup Recipe​Make a delicious tomato soup on the stovetop with just 5 ingredients. It's a soul warming recipe with minimal preparation and perfect with grilled cheese.








						Five-Ingredient Tomato Soup Recipe
					

Make a delicious tomato soup on the stovetop with just 5 ingredients. It's a soul warming recipe with minimal preparation and perfect with grilled cheese.




					getpocket.com
				



~~~~~~~~~~~~~~​Broccoli and Cauliflower Gratin Recipe​Time to upgrade your vegetables.








						Broccoli and Cauliflower Gratin Recipe
					

Time to upgrade your vegetables.




					getpocket.com
				



~~~~~~~~~~~~~~​Bacon Cheddar Chive Biscuit Recipe​Loaded with crispy bacon bits, extra-sharp cheddar cheese, and chives. The biscuits come out perfectly flaky and buttery every time.








						Bacon Cheddar Chive Biscuit Recipe
					

Loaded with crispy bacon bits, extra-sharp cheddar cheese, and chives. The biscuits come out perfectly flaky and buttery every time.




					getpocket.com


----------



## Stryder50

How To Make Kung Pao Chicken That Tastes Better than Takeout
					

Fire up the wok!




					getpocket.com
				












						How To Make Quick Vietnamese Beef Noodle Pho
					

A quick version of the restaurant staple that’s easy to make at home.




					getpocket.com
				












						How to Make Much Better Home Pizzas – From Flavour-Filled Bases to Next-Level Toppings
					

Anyone can make pizza from scratch, but these expert tips will make an everyday dish outstanding.




					getpocket.com


----------



## Stryder50

The Unusual Pizza Topping That's Gained A Cult Following​...
EXCERPT:
...
Back in 2018, a Rhino's Pizzeria employee created a pizza with a white garlic sauce, mozzarella cheese, and topped it with dill pickles (per Atlas Obscura). This pizza was sprinkled with more dill and then photographed for social media, where it went viral. NBC New York says it reached over 86,000 shares and 32,000 comments, with plenty of views. The next thing that happened was tons of visitors from out-state coming to taste the dill pizza, and later, Rhino's started selling their famous sauce online.

You may think that the oven softens the pickles, making them mushy, but, according to a review by food blogger Beryl Shereshewsky, the pickles were quite crunchy after baked, and she rated the slice a "10 out of 10." The comment section reveals mixed feelings about pickle pizza, and this is a dish we think you'll have to try before you decide. Add some crunchy, refrigerated pickles to your go-to homemade pizza recipe if your local pizza place doesn't yet offer this variety.
...
Pickles Give Pizza A Sweet, Crunchy, And Tangy Touch...​...


			The Unusual Pizza Topping That's Gained A Cult Following
		

~~~~~~~~~~~
I can envision this and will give it a try soon.  Wondering how it would do if using bread-n-butter style pickles ... ???


----------



## Stryder50

Stryder50 said:


> Fromage Fictions: The 14 Biggest Cheese Myths, Debunked
> 
> 
> ‘I hate to dictate to people. I don’t like too many rules,” says Iain Mellis, a cheesemonger of 40 years, with cheese shops bearing his name scattered across Scotland.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> getpocket.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sweet dreams are made of cheese
> 
> Who am I to dis a brie
> 
> I've traveled the world and the seven cheese
> 
> Everyone is dreaming of Stilton.


Seems my memory of this wasn't so good.  Revised, corrected;
..........
Sweet dreams are made of cheese

Who am I to dis a brie

I've feta the world and the cheddar cheese

Everybody's looking for Stilton.


----------



## Stryder50

The Best Way to Fry an Egg​Once you try Spanish fried eggs, you’ll never cook them any other way.








						The Best Way to Fry an Egg
					

Once you try Spanish fried eggs, you’ll never cook them any other way.




					getpocket.com


----------



## Stryder50

Easy Homemade Churro Recipe​Worth frying for.​







						Easy Homemade Churro Recipe
					

Worth frying for.




					getpocket.com
				


~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
The Only Chicken Soup Recipe You’ll Ever Need​Former SAVEUR editor-in-chief Stacy Adimando shares the ultimate nourishing bowl her grandmother taught her to make.








						The Only Chicken Soup Recipe You’ll Ever Need
					

Former SAVEUR editor-in-chief Stacy Adimando shares the ultimate nourishing bowl her grandmother taught her to make.




					getpocket.com


----------



## Stryder50

Bacon-Wrapped Cauliflower Recipe​It’s sure to convert some cauliflower-haters.








						Bacon-Wrapped Cauliflower Recipe
					

It’s sure to convert some cauliflower-haters.




					getpocket.com
				



~~~~~~~~~~~~​Honey Walnut Shrimp Recipe​The sugared walnuts are the best part and make the dish so unique.








						Honey Walnut Shrimp Recipe
					

The sugared walnuts are the best part and make the dish so unique.




					getpocket.com
				



~~~~~~~~~~~​How To Make Classic Prime Rib​The simplest, easiest method.








						How To Make Classic Prime Rib
					

The simplest, easiest method.




					getpocket.com


----------



## Stryder50

Detroit-Style Pepperoni Pizza Recipe​In this square pan pizza, a rich, crunchy crust is topped with marinara sauce, gooey melted cheese, thinly sliced pepperoni, and briny pickled peppers.








						Detroit-Style Pepperoni Pizza Recipe
					

In this square pan pizza, a rich, crunchy crust is topped with marinara sauce, gooey melted cheese, thinly sliced pepperoni, and briny pickled peppers.




					getpocket.com
				



~~~~~~~~~~~~~~​11 Soup Recipes Perfect for Freezing and Hoarding​These are great for when you’re tired of canned food.








						11 Soup Recipes Perfect for Freezing and Hoarding
					

These are great for when you’re tired of canned food.




					getpocket.com
				



~~~~~~~~~~~~~~​Oaxacan Black Mole Sauce and Enmoladas Recipe​The secret to this mole’s pitch-black hue and complex flavor: the deeply toasted and fried ingredients.








						Oaxacan Black Mole Sauce and Enmoladas Recipe
					

The secret to this mole’s pitch-black hue and complex flavor: the deeply toasted and fried ingredients.




					getpocket.com
				



~~~~~~~~~~~~~​Find Your New Favorite Cookie With These 18 Recipes​From ube crinkles to pink Champagne Oreos, our roundup of epic cookies might make you rethink your devotion to classic chocolate chip (or at least add some chai and brown butter to the mix).​








						Find Your New Favorite Cookie With These 18 Recipes
					

From ube crinkles to pink Champagne Oreos, our roundup of epic cookies might make you rethink your devotion to classic chocolate chip (or at least add some chai and brown butter to the mix).




					getpocket.com


----------



## Stryder50

How to Use Up Fresh Herbs Before They Go Bad​








						How to Use Up Fresh Herbs Before They Go Bad
					

Knowing how to use up fresh herbs before they go bad will save you time and money—and instantly up your cooking game.




					www.saveur.com
				



~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Baked Chicken with Pineapple and Brown Sugar​




__





						Baked Chicken with Pineapple and Brown Sugar
					





					www.msn.com
				



~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Chicken Arroz Caldo With Jammy Eggs Recipe​


			Chicken Arroz Caldo With Jammy Eggs Recipe


----------



## Stryder50

Some really good ones here;
14 Super-Easy Dinners to Make Your Weeknight More Delicious​








						14 Super-Easy Dinners to Make Your Weeknight More Delicious
					

From the ultimate Trader Joe's hack to our favorite quick & easy pasta, this is our list of weeknight MVPs.




					www.thekitchn.com


----------



## Stryder50

Butter Cauliflower Bowl Recipe​Indian butter chicken is made healthier and heartier with this nutrient-loaded cauliflower dish.​







						Butter Cauliflower Bowls
					

Butter Cauliflower Bowls - Indian butter chicken is made healthier + heartier with nutrient-loaded cauliflower! Just as creamy and flavorful, if not better!




					getpocket.com
				


~~~~~~~~~~~~​Turkish Stuffed Eggplant Recipe​Garlicky bell peppers laced with cumin, paprika, and cinnamon fill these roasted eggplants.​







						Turkish Stuffed Eggplant Recipe
					

Garlicky bell peppers laced with cumin, paprika, and cinnamon fill these roasted eggplants.




					getpocket.com
				


~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
The Best Anchovy Recipes Deliver Deep, Rich Umami Flavor​The little fish adds a briny, satisfying kick to all kinds of dishes.








						The Best Anchovy Recipes Deliver Deep, Rich Umami Flavor
					

The little fish adds a briny, satisfying kick to all kinds of dishes.




					getpocket.com
				



~~~~~~~~~~~~~​Spicy Salmon Bowl Recipe​No more sad desk lunch.








						Spicy Salmon Bowl Recipe
					

No more sad desk lunch.




					getpocket.com


----------



## Stryder50

French Onion Soup Recipe​Shane Mitchell shares her father's French onion soup recipe.








						French Onion Soup Recipe
					

Shane Mitchell shares her father's French onion soup recipe.




					getpocket.com
				



~~~~~~~~~~~~~​Copycat Chipotle Chicken​A better (and cheaper) version of the restaurant's delicious dish.








						Copycat Chipotle Chicken
					

A better (and cheaper) version of the restaurant's delicious dish.




					getpocket.com
				



~~~~~~~~~~~~~
A listing of links to the different types.​13 Delicious Sandwich Recipes​Make lunch the most exciting time of the day with a baker's dozen of mouthwatering sandwich recipes, from muffulettas to cubanos to MLTs (and BLTs, too).​








						13 Delicious Sandwich Recipes
					

Make lunch the most exciting time of the day with a baker's dozen of mouthwatering sandwich recipes, from muffulettas to cubanos to MLTs (and BLTs, too).




					getpocket.com


----------



## Stryder50

Crock Pot Sausage Sauerkraut Soup Recipe​




__





						Slow Cooker Sauerkraut Soup Recipe
					





					www.msn.com
				



~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Classic Fresh Guacamole Recipe​




__





						Classic Fresh Guacamole Recipe
					





					www.msn.com
				



~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Apple French Toast Casserole - A Holiday Breakfast Recipe​




__





						Apple French Toast Casserole - A Holiday Breakfast Recipe
					





					www.msn.com
				



~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
What's The Best Secret Ingredient To Thicken Soup?​


			What's The Best Secret Ingredient To Thicken Soup?


----------



## Stryder50

Guacamole - Real Authentic Mexican "Guac"​




__





						Guacamole - Real Authentic Mexican "Guac" Recipe - Food.com
					

I am surprised how difficult it is to find a genuine guacamole recipe. No need for mayo or sour cream or all the other additives. This is the original




					www.food.com
				



...
Of course variations are allowed.
I reduce on the onion and use garlic (fresh or dried flakes) and a dash of paprika and/or chilipowder in place of the jalapeno.

BTW, avocado tends to be a "Winter" fruit and prices are lowest then, usually.


----------



## Stryder50

Dan Dan Noodles Recipe​BRB, dousing these in chili oil.








						Dan Dan Noodles Recipe
					

BRB, dousing these in chili oil.




					getpocket.com


----------



## Stryder50

How To Start Cooking More Indian Food​Ingredients, spices, techniques, and recipes to make a variety of Indian dishes an everyday endeavor.








						How To Start Cooking More Indian Food
					

Ingredients, spices, techniques, and recipes to make a variety of Indian dishes an everyday endeavor.




					getpocket.com


----------



## Stryder50

Why Deli Sandwiches Taste Better Than Yours​








						Why Deli Sandwiches Taste Better Than Yours
					

Perfectly layered and filled with fresh ingredients, there are reasons that sandwiches made at a deli taste so good compared to what you make at home.




					www.eatingwell.com


----------



## Stryder50

Bacon & Spinach Stuffed Chicken Is Calling Your Name​Who said chicken was boring?








						Bacon & Spinach Stuffed Chicken Is Calling Your Name
					

Who said chicken was boring?




					getpocket.com


----------



## Stryder50

What Is Grandma Pizza and Where Does It Get Its Name?​
Never heard of this Sicilian-style pie? You really should remedy that ASAP.​








						What Is Grandma Pizza and Where Does It Get Its Name?
					

Grandma pizza 101: What is it, where does it come from, and how do you make it? Plus, how is it different from Sicilian pizza?




					www.allrecipes.com


----------



## Stryder50

Gyro vs. Shawarma: What's the Difference?​And how do you make each one?​








						Gyro vs. Shawarma: What's the Difference?
					

What's the difference between a gyro and a shawarma? Plus, where do they come from and how do you make them? Find out here.




					www.allrecipes.com
				



~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
You Don't Have To Travel Thousands Of Miles For The Best Chicken Shawarma​You could travel to Turkey, or you could just make your own.








						You Don't Have To Travel Thousands Of Miles For The Best Chicken Shawarma
					

You could travel to Turkey, or you could just make your own.




					getpocket.com


----------



## Stryder50

The Surprising (and Speculative) History of Chili​When, where, and how chili originated remains a heated debate.​








						The Surprising (and Speculative) History of Chili
					

Where did chili originate? And when did chili originate? Here's a look at the legends and history behind one of America's most iconic dishes.




					www.allrecipes.com
				



(Just to archive where I can find it.)


----------



## Stryder50

10 Types of European Breads With Fascinating Stories​Sure, you know Germany has pretzels and France has baguettes, but do you know how these carby delights came to be?








						10 Types of European Breads With Fascinating Stories
					

Sure, you know Germany has pretzels and France has baguettes, but do you know how these carby delights came to be?




					getpocket.com


----------



## Stryder50

Beef Is Expensive—This Trick Makes Burgers Cheaper​The answer is probably already in your pantry.








						Beef Is Expensive—This Trick Makes Burgers Cheaper
					

The answer? Beans or lentils, whichever you have around.




					www.bonappetit.com


----------



## Stryder50

Something(s) most cooks would love to know;
*Cleaning Cast-Iron Pans Is Easier Than You Think*​Here’s how to keep your skillets spotless, according to the experts​








						Cleaning Cast-Iron Pans Is Easier Than You Think - Consumer Reports
					

Don't be daunted by keeping your cast-iron pan clean. It's easier than you think. Here's how from the pros at Consumer Reports and the cookware industry.




					www.consumerreports.org
				



~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Use the Leidenfrost effect to make your stainless steel pan non-stick​Science will prevent you from wasting your time scrubbing cookware.​








						Use the Leidenfrost effect to make your stainless steel pan non-stick
					

You can turn your stainless steel pan into a non-stick one in minutes. You'll need heat, a drop of water, and some good ol' science.




					www.popsci.com


----------



## Stryder50

Cinnamon Buns Recipe: How to Make Gail’s Iconic Bake at Home​Spend cozy days indoors perfecting this sweet, sticky treat.








						Cinnamon Buns Recipe: How to Make Gail’s Iconic Bake at Home
					

Spend cozy days indoors perfecting this sweet, sticky treat.




					getpocket.com


----------



## Stryder50

The Spicy Ingredient That Will Transform Your Sweet Potatoes​


			The Spicy Ingredient That Will Transform Your Sweet Potatoes


----------



## Stryder50

Common Crockpot Mistakes Everybody Makes​


			Common Crockpot Mistakes Everybody Makes


----------



## Stryder50

If you have a Trader Joe's in your area, I'd recommend this.
Four Unexpected Ways to Use Trader Joe’s Umami Seasoning​Move over, Everything But the Bagel.








						Four Unexpected Ways to Use Trader Joe’s Umami Seasoning
					

Move over, Everything But the Bagel.




					getpocket.com


----------



## Stryder50

18 Fall Soups You'll Want to Make Forever​


			18 Fall Soups You'll Want to Make Forever
		

~~~~~~~~~~~
The Most Flavorful Carne Asada​It just takes a simple marinade.​







						Carne Asada - Damn Delicious
					

Carne Asada - Cilantro, olive oil, soy sauce, orange + lime juice, garlic, jalapeno and cumin make for the easiest and most flavorful marinade. SO SO GOOD.




					getpocket.com
				


~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
How to Make the Juiciest Dumplings at Home​According to Sandy Zheng of Beijing Restaurant and United Dumplings.








						How to Make the Juiciest Dumplings at Home
					

According to Sandy Zheng of Beijing Restaurant and United Dumplings.




					getpocket.com


----------



## Stryder50

Cheesy Mushroom Skillet Recipe​Sides have more fun.








						Cheesy Mushroom Skillet Recipe
					

Sides have more fun.




					getpocket.com
				



~~~~~~~~​The Small Difference Between Colby Cheese And Cheddar Cheese​


			The Small Difference Between Colby Cheese And Cheddar Cheese
		

~~~~~~~~~~~~
Is Cheese Good for You?​ 
Cheddar, Gouda, Brie, Gorgonzola, Parmesan. There’s a tempting type for every taste, and recent research shows that all of them can be part of a healthy diet.








						Is Cheese Good for You?
					

Is cheese good for you? Consumer Reports says that cheese can be part of a healthy diet, adding that there's a tempting type of cheese for every taste.



					www.consumerreports.org


----------



## Stryder50

How to Start Cooking: Mastering the Classics​A deeper dive into making classic recipes your own.​








						How to Start Cooking: Mastering the Classics
					

A deeper dive into making classic recipes your own.




					getpocket.com
				



~~~~~~~~~~








						Our Top 10 Recipes of All Time
					

Over the past 25 years, Allrecipes has published over 55,000 recipes. Here are the ones you've loved the most.




					www.allrecipes.com


----------



## Stryder50

What Coffee-Brewing Method Makes the Best-Tasting Cup?​I tried 5 methods to make italian-style coffee at home. The winner was clear and surprising.








						What Coffee-Brewing Method Makes the Best-Tasting Cup?
					

I tried 5 methods to make italian-style coffee at home. The winner was clear and surprising.




					getpocket.com


----------



## Stryder50

Creamy Dill Chicken and Mushrooms​








						Creamy Dill Chicken and Mushrooms
					

Juicy chunks of chicken and portobello mushrooms pair up in a creamy dill sauce that's easy to make and delicious served over rice, potatoes, or pasta.




					www.allrecipes.com
				




Zucchini Baked “Ziti” Doesn't Involve Any Pasta​Shhh. It’s really just zucchini.








						Zucchini Baked “Ziti” Doesn't Involve Any Pasta
					

Shhh. It’s really just zucchini.




					getpocket.com


----------



## Stryder50

Be advised that this source only allows two 'free' articles and this would be one of such.  That caveat in mind;
Mexican and Indigenous Women Deserve Credit for Creating Tex-Mex​ 
While Anglo businessmen are often lauded for contributions such as Eagle Chili Powder, it’s important to remember the originators behind the cuisine.








						Mexican and Indigenous Women Deserve Credit for Creating Tex-Mex
					

While Anglo businessmen are often lauded for contributions such as Eagle Chili Powder, it’s important to remember the originators behind the cuisine.




					www.texasmonthly.com


----------



## Stryder50

Things have changed quite a bit in the past 50-70 years in terms of what is available and what it costs. Unless you've been around for that long, or longer, you may not have a perspective and appreciation of "Then" versus "Now" food wise;
The Economics Behind Grandma’s Tuna Casseroles​Don’t judge yesteryear’s cooking by today’s standards.​








						The Economics Behind Grandma’s Tuna Casseroles
					

Don’t judge yesteryear’s cooking by today’s standards.




					getpocket.com
				



EXCERPT:
Explaining the food of yesteryear doesn’t require exotic theories about culture and politics. It mostly requires understanding the economics of food production and distribution, and the path dependence of culinary choices. The past is indeed another country, and like every country, it had its own cuisine that made the most of local resources.


----------



## Stryder50

We Asked Top Chefs to Choose Their Favorite Cheese​Salty, creamy, stinky, and delicious: The best under-the-radar picks for your board.








						We Asked Top Chefs to Choose Their Favorite Cheese
					

Salty, creamy, stinky, and delicious: The best under-the-radar picks for your board.




					getpocket.com


----------



## Stryder50

I've been a chef for 15 years. Here are my 9 tips for making the best mac and cheese.​


			I've been a chef for 15 years. Here are my 9 tips for making the best mac and cheese.


----------



## Stryder50

Restaurant Health Inspector Shares 4 Places She'll Never Eat​...
Have you ever walked into a restaurant and known instantly it wasn’t a smart place to dine? But as the story goes, you ate there anyway and regretted it later? TikTok content creator and health inspector @toofar_north shares 4 smart dining tips. We should all live by all 4 of these rules.
...
Rule #1 is not to eat at buffets. Heaven knows they're one of the germiest places on earth.
Number #2 is not to eat a place with a dirty bathroom. Yuck, this is a big red flag. As we were taught, too, if the bathrooms are dirty, what does the kitchen look like?
Rule #3 are places with too large a menu. She tells us it’s usually cheap and frozen food.
Rule #4 places where staff appear unhappy. As it’s usually an indicator of poor ownership. That’s a great rule, too, and it can be applied to more than just restaurants.
...


			Restaurant Health Inspector Shares 4 Places She'll Never Eat


----------



## Stryder50

Taste Test: Which Store-Bought BBQ Sauce Is the Best?​...
Jack Daniel’s Old No. 7 BBQ Sauce: Best Original Style​Jack Daniel’s comes closest to what we consider the ideal grocery store sauce: a prominent, sweet tomato base with just enough tang from cider vinegar and slightly spicy heat for balance, finished with a hint of Tennessee whiskey. Unlike other sauces in our comparison, Jack Daniel’s is made with brown sugar and pineapple juice rather than high fructose corn syrup, giving the sweetness a depth other sauces can’t match. (One downside: Jack Daniel’s also had the most calories per serving, 70, of our samples.)
...


			Taste Test: Which Store-Bought BBQ Sauce Is the Best?


----------



## Stryder50

Possibly presented in the past ~ 'way back'; yet worth a repeat:
How To Make the Best Chocolate Avocado Pudding​Unlike other recipes, which can be milky or ultra-sweet, this pudding is all about the chocolate.​







						How To Make the Best Chocolate Avocado Pudding
					

Unlike other recipes, which can be milky or ultra-sweet, this pudding is all about the chocolate.




					getpocket.com
				



Two of my favorite types of food in a combo unexpected, yet intriguing.


----------



## Stryder50

What's The Difference Between Shrimp And Prawns?​


			What's The Difference Between Shrimp And Prawns?


----------

